# 2012: weekly results and rankings



## MatsBergsten (Apr 14, 2012)

These results are the mean of the best 5 efforts of up to 13 for January-March

2x2x2: (57)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  SimonWestlund                 2.23
 2  Rubiks560                     2.27
 3  fazrulz                       2.34
 4  asiahyoo1997                  2.45
 5  CuberMan                      2.57
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
 6  AustinReed                    2.58
 7  Tao Yu                        2.80
 8  yoinneroid                    2.80
 9  Cuber952                      2.91
10  Magellanic                    3.48
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
11  mycube                        3.51
12  ybs1230                       3.54
13  Mcuber5                       3.66
14  henrik                        3.73
15  Odder                         4.07
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
16  HampusHansson                 4.08
17  Andrejon                      4.17
18  TheAria97                     4.33
19  MaeLSTRoM                     4.39
20  Jaycee                        4.40
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
21  masteranders1                 4.47
22  theZcuber                     4.56
23  Krag                          4.72
24  WTF2L?                        4.74
25  Yttrium                       4.81
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
26  AndersB                       4.96
27  Jakube                        5.03
28  elimescube                    5.03
29  Alcuber                       5.10
30  riley                         5.23
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
31  janelle                       5.25
32  bryson azzopard               5.26
33  BlueDevil                     5.65
34  yale                          5.77
35  Divineskulls                  5.78
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
36  jonlin                        5.78
37  AvidCuber                     5.88
38  mande                         5.95
39  casarengga                    6.14
40  Sillas                        6.24
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
41  ilham ridhwan                 6.30
42  brandbest1                    6.39
43  tozies24                      6.45
44  ThomasJE                      6.53
45  FinnGamer                     6.69
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
46  JianhanC                      6.72
47  shubhayankabir                6.81
48  Schmidt                       7.53
49  Mike Hughey                   7.62
50  Trondhat                      8.29
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
51  RoboCopter87                  8.31
52  nickvu2                       9.46
53  MichaelErskine                9.49
54  vlarsen                       9.83
55  hcfong                       12.45
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
56  DaveyCow                     13.23
57  MatsBergsten                 17.32
[/COLOR]
```
3x3x3 : (61)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  fazrulz                       7.90
 2  asiahyoo1997                  8.55
 3  AnsonL                        9.06
 4  SimonWestlund                 9.14
 5  ybs1230                       9.86
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
 6  yoinneroid                   10.16
 7  CuberMan                     10.63
 8  Cuber952                     11.18
 9  Rubiks560                    11.30
10  Tao Yu                       11.81
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
11  mycube                       12.33
12  Magellanic                   12.42
13  henrik                       12.59
14  AustinReed                   12.85
15  Mcuber5                      13.27
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
16  TheAria97                    13.37
17  Andrejon                     13.40
18  riley                        13.81
19  MaeLSTRoM                    13.92
20  Odder                        14.06
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
21  JianhanC                     14.41
22  Zane_C                       14.51
23  Yttrium                      14.68
24  AndersB                      15.15
25  masteranders1                15.36
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
26  tozies24                     15.56
27  mande                        15.94
28  WTF2L?                       16.05
29  Jakube                       16.14
30  AvidCuber                    16.22
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
31  jonlin                       16.26
32  elimescube                   16.29
33  janelle                      16.42
34  ilham ridhwan                16.63
35  theZcuber                    16.73
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
36  Jaycee                       16.86
37  Divineskulls                 17.10
38  HampusHansson                17.48
39  Kenneth Svendson             18.53
40  Krag                         19.40
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
41  bryson azzopard              19.56
42  Mike Hughey                  20.44
43  brandbest1                   20.89
44  casarengga                   21.17
45  BlueDevil                    21.35
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
46  toma                         24.50
47  nickvu2                      24.72
48  Alcuber                      25.01
49  Schmidt                      25.04
50  RoboCopter87                 25.94
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
51  Moops                        26.09
52  FinnGamer                    27.07
53  MichaelErskine               28.29
54  ThomasJE                     28.34
55  shubhayankabir               28.38
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
56  Trondhat                     28.70
57  vlarsen                      29.54
58  andyfreeman                  30.83
59  hcfong                       39.65
60  MatsBergsten                 41.99
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
61  DaveyCow                     43.30
[/COLOR]
```
4x4x4: (39)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  fazrulz                      36.55
 2  asiahyoo1997                 38.15
 3  yoinneroid                   39.18
 4  SimonWestlund                41.82
 5  Cuber952                     42.82
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
 6  CuberMan                     47.16
 7  Andrejon                     55.82
 8  Jakube                       58.47
 9  mycube                       58.63
10  AustinReed                   59.76
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
11  MaeLSTRoM                    59.93
12  henrik                     1:00.49
13  JianhanC                   1:01.11
14  Tao Yu                     1:01.41
15  Mcuber5                    1:02.84
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
16  elimescube                 1:06.44
17  ilham ridhwan              1:11.60
18  Magellanic                 1:12.43
19  WTF2L?                     1:12.51
20  Yttrium                    1:14.48
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
21  HampusHansson              1:16.63
22  Divineskulls               1:18.74
23  riley                      1:19.15
24  Mike Hughey                1:26.36
25  Jaycee                     1:26.97
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
26  jonlin                     1:29.59
27  AndersB                    1:29.67
28  brandbest1                 1:33.56
29  bryson azzopard            1:35.57
30  nickvu2                    1:39.06
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
31  Krag                       1:39.95
32  BlueDevil                  1:54.51
33  theZcuber                  1:55.87
34  MichaelErskine             1:57.14
35  Schmidt                    2:10.10
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
36  MatsBergsten               2:26.61
37  FinnGamer                  2:40.01
38  RoboCopter87               2:45.30
39  shubhayankabir             3:16.03
[/COLOR]
```
5x5x5: (26)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  fazrulz                    1:06.04
 2  asiahyoo1997               1:09.58
 3  SimonWestlund              1:19.21
 4  yoinneroid                 1:24.07
 5  Cuber952                   1:28.57
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
 6  CuberMan                   1:41.04
 7  MaeLSTRoM                  1:42.21
 8  JianhanC                   1:44.15
 9  elimescube                 1:49.14
10  Jakube                     1:54.40
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
11  mycube                     2:00.24
12  AustinReed                 2:03.28
13  ilham ridhwan              2:04.50
14  Mcuber5                    2:16.95
15  Divineskulls               2:20.86
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
16  Yttrium                    2:23.09
17  riley                      2:27.08
18  Mike Hughey                2:28.15
19  AndersB                    2:28.27
20  WTF2L?                     2:29.27
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
21  theZcuber                  2:59.55
22  nickvu2                    3:14.81
23  bryson azzopard            3:22.37
24  Moops                      3:33.10
25  MichaelErskine             3:40.16
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
26  MatsBergsten               5:31.72
[/COLOR]
```
6x6x6: (16)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  fazrulz                    2:03.87
 2  SimonWestlund              2:35.72
 3  Cuber952                   2:45.90
 4  MaeLSTRoM                  2:56.78
 5  asiahyoo1997               3:17.61
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
 6  mycube                     3:43.60
 7  JianhanC                   3:50.32
 8  Jakube                     3:52.79
 9  AustinReed                 4:11.31
10  okayama                    4:26.49
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
11  Mike Hughey                4:32.85
12  Yttrium                    4:43.88
13  AndersB                    5:31.55
14  riley                      5:44.36
15  Divineskulls               6:17.31
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
16  nickvu2                    6:27.26
[/COLOR]
```
7x7x7: (10)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  Cuber952                   4:13.53
 2  SimonWestlund              4:25.03
 3  MaeLSTRoM                  4:59.35
 4  JianhanC                   5:21.45
 5  Jakube                     5:39.54
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
 6  mycube                     6:02.55
 7  Mike Hughey                6:48.86
 8  Yttrium                    7:56.60
 9  tozies24                   8:04.33
10  AndersB                    8:32.38
[/COLOR]
```
3x3 one handed: (39)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  fazrulz                      13.61
 2  a small kitten               14.73
 3  asiahyoo1997                 15.34
 4  yoinneroid                   16.48
 5  SimonWestlund                17.20
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
 6  Cuber952                     17.39
 7  TheAria97                    17.44
 8  Rubiks560                    18.79
 9  Andrejon                     18.98
10  CuberMan                     19.38
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
11  henrik                       22.52
12  Tao Yu                       23.53
13  Jakube                       25.15
14  mycube                       25.17
15  Mcuber5                      26.21
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
16  HampusHansson                27.87
17  MaeLSTRoM                    27.89
18  janelle                      28.66
19  WTF2L?                       29.80
20  AndersB                      30.06
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
21  AustinReed                   30.31
22  ilham ridhwan                30.75
23  Divineskulls                 30.76
24  JianhanC                     31.67
25  Yttrium                      32.16
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
26  casarengga                   35.96
27  Jaycee                       38.02
28  theZcuber                    38.03
29  Sillas                       38.05
30  riley                        38.72
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
31  Mike Hughey                  39.51
32  jonlin                       40.60
33  Kenneth Svendson             43.50
34  bryson azzopard              45.39
35  brandbest1                   55.03
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
36  Alcuber                      59.13
37  MichaelErskine             1:00.89
38  ThomasJE                   1:14.62
39  shubhayankabir             1:15.37
[/COLOR]
```
3x3 with feet: (7)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  henrik                       40.56
 2  ilham ridhwan              1:05.01
 3  Mike Hughey                1:33.43
 4  CuberMan                   1:56.19
 5  yoinneroid                 1:59.22
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
 6  casarengga                 2:59.92
 7  AndersB                    3:24.72
[/COLOR]
```
2x2x2 Blindfolded: (26)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  Rubiks560                     7.34
 2  SimonWestlund                 7.98
 3  fazrulz                       7.98
 4  AustinReed                    9.50
 5  theZcuber                    11.21
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
 6  CuberMan                     11.73
 7  Cuber952                     15.84
 8  Jaycee                       19.19
 9  Mike Hughey                  20.47
10  yoinneroid                   22.83
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
11  Jakube                       23.26
12  Tao Yu                       24.01
13  MatsBergsten                 26.47
14  riley                        27.64
15  ilham ridhwan                28.37
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
16  Mcuber5                      31.53
17  henrik                       34.48
18  MaeLSTRoM                    40.96
19  AndersB                      43.82
20  Divineskulls                 44.92
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
21  Krag                         47.13
22  HampusHansson                47.41
23  jonlin                       52.42
24  Schmidt                    1:03.90
25  bryson azzopard            1:23.47
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
26  shubhayankabir             2:21.22
[/COLOR]
```
3x3x3 Blindfolded: (27)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  SimonWestlund                53.00
 2  Jakube                     1:05.71
 3  Mike Hughey                1:12.33
 4  MatsBergsten               1:18.94
 5  Mcuber5                    1:23.57
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
 6  yoinneroid                 1:25.53
 7  CuberMan                   1:30.33
 8  yash_998                   1:47.41
 9  Yttrium                    1:48.36
10  Rubiks560                  1:51.97
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
11  henrik                     1:54.48
12  ilham ridhwan              1:55.94
13  Cuber952                   2:04.70
14  riley                      2:05.02
15  Tao Yu                     2:13.96
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
16  Jaycee                     2:18.62
17  okayama                    2:20.16
18  MaeLSTRoM                  2:21.00
19  mande                      2:21.86
20  WTF2L?                     2:23.95
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
21  AustinReed                 2:31.66
22  nickvu2                    2:36.39
23  Krag                       3:07.64
24  jonlin                     4:02.12
25  AndersB                    4:04.22
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
26  theZcuber                  4:18.84
27  shubhayankabir             8:11.37
[/COLOR]
```
4x4x4 Blindfolded: (8)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  Jakube                     5:05.78
 2  SimonWestlund              5:36.36
 3  Mike Hughey                5:49.89
 4  MatsBergsten               6:07.50
 5  yoinneroid                10:27.93
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
 6  okayama                   11:29.57
 7  CuberMan                  12:54.93
 8  Yttrium                   15:10.36
[/COLOR]
```
5x5x5 Blindfolded: (4)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  Jakube                     9:23.64
 2  Mike Hughey               12:42.71
 3  SimonWestlund             13:45.07
 4  MatsBergsten              14:46.37
[/COLOR]
```
3x3 Multi blind: (16)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"]
 1  Jakube                    15.0
 2  SimonWestlund             8.4
 3  yoinneroid                5.2
 4  okayama                   5.2
 5  Mcuber5                   3.8
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
 6  Mike Hughey               3.2
 7  theZcuber                 3.0
 8  Cuber952                  3.0
 9  Jaycee                    2.4
10  MatsBergsten              2.4
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
11  CuberMan                  1.6
12  ilham ridhwan             1.6
13  MaeLSTRoM                 1.2
14  jonlin                    1.0
15  AndersB                   0.6
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
16  riley                     0.4
[/COLOR]
```
3x3 Match the scramble: (8)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  Mike Hughey                1:08.06
 2  mycube                     1:19.17
 3  AustinReed                 1:20.58
 4  Tao Yu                     1:29.84
 5  Jaycee                     1:37.07
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
 6  AndersB                    2:11.52
 7  CuberMan                   2:19.22
 8  yoinneroid                 2:29.40
[/COLOR]
```
2-3-4 Relay: (26)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  fazrulz                      49.40
 2  yoinneroid                   54.74
 3  asiahyoo1997                 55.94
 4  SimonWestlund                56.05
 5  CuberMan                   1:05.37
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
 6  Jakube                     1:21.18
 7  Tao Yu                     1:22.10
 8  AustinReed                 1:22.53
 9  mycube                     1:23.80
10  MaeLSTRoM                  1:32.66
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
11  JianhanC                   1:33.75
12  WTF2L?                     1:34.04
13  riley                      1:37.40
14  ilham ridhwan              1:41.49
15  Divineskulls               1:44.15
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
16  Yttrium                    1:45.96
17  Jaycee                     1:51.61
18  AndersB                    1:53.98
19  Mike Hughey                1:57.48
20  jonlin                     2:01.13
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
21  bryson azzopard            2:07.05
22  MichaelErskine             2:36.40
23  theZcuber                  2:45.99
24  Schmidt                    2:52.00
25  shubhayankabir             3:43.58
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
26  FinnGamer                  3:47.33
[/COLOR]
```
2-3-4-5 Relay: (18)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  SimonWestlund              2:17.45
 2  yoinneroid                 2:20.83
 3  CuberMan                   2:44.59
 4  MaeLSTRoM                  3:20.99
 5  AustinReed                 3:24.68
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
 6  JianhanC                   3:32.35
 7  Jakube                     3:34.63
 8  mycube                     3:34.73
 9  ilham ridhwan              4:04.83
10  riley                      4:08.86
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
11  WTF2L?                     4:09.79
12  Yttrium                    4:27.99
13  AndersB                    4:29.06
14  Divineskulls               4:30.49
15  Mike Hughey                4:36.72
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
16  theZcuber                  5:14.67
17  bryson azzopard            5:27.46
18  MichaelErskine             6:27.12
[/COLOR]
```
Magic: (13)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  theZcuber                     0.84
 2  ilham ridhwan                 0.94
 3  brandbest1                    1.01
 4  Divineskulls                  1.06
 5  SimonWestlund                 1.18
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
 6  Yttrium                       1.25
 7  BlueDevil                     1.42
 8  AndersB                       1.50
 9  bryson azzopard               1.61
10  riley                         1.64
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
11  Mike Hughey                   1.74
12  yoinneroid                    1.80
13  MaeLSTRoM                     1.80
[/COLOR]
```
Master Magic: (13)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  ilham ridhwan                 2.01
 2  MaeLSTRoM                     2.92
 3  Yttrium                       3.17
 4  AndersB                       3.25
 5  Divineskulls                  3.27
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
 6  brandbest1                    3.27
 7  Mike Hughey                   3.48
 8  theZcuber                     3.54
 9  yoinneroid                    3.66
10  bryson azzopard               3.78
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
11  BlueDevil                     3.95
12  riley                         4.46
13  CuberMan                      6.43
[/COLOR]
```
Skewb: (9)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  MaeLSTRoM                     8.55
 2  theZcuber                     8.93
 3  Mike Hughey                  17.62
 4  AustinReed                   18.08
 5  AndersB                      21.07
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
 6  brandbest1                   21.25
 7  henrik                       21.92
 8  bryson azzopard              26.97
 9  riley                        27.75
[/COLOR]
```
Clock: (19)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  nathanajah                    6.57
 2  Andrejon                      8.11
 3  Evan Liu                      8.53
 4  SimonWestlund                 8.74
 5  ilham ridhwan                 9.66
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
 6  HampusHansson                10.72
 7  yoinneroid                   11.78
 8  Mcuber5                      12.27
 9  Yttrium                      13.28
10  henrik                       13.96
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
11  CuberMan                     14.18
12  Mike Hughey                  14.98
13  AustinReed                   15.52
14  MaeLSTRoM                    16.28
15  MichaelErskine               18.63
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
16  casarengga                   24.08
17  okayama                      27.54
18  nickvu2                      29.51
19  bryson azzopard              59.85
[/COLOR]
```
Pyraminx: (29)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  Odder                         3.81
 2  Cuber952                      4.66
 3  SimonWestlund                 4.88
 4  Andrejon                      5.24
 5  WTF2L?                        5.30
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
 6  theZcuber                     5.56
 7  asiahyoo1997                  6.07
 8  Mcuber5                       6.60
 9  Alcuber                       6.63
10  CuberMan                      6.69
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
11  yoinneroid                    7.11
12  AustinReed                    7.18
13  MaeLSTRoM                     7.68
14  mycube                        9.33
15  henrik                        9.36
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
16  BlueDevil                    11.07
17  Krag                         11.78
18  jonlin                       11.95
19  janelle                      12.65
20  okayama                      12.73
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
21  riley                        13.09
22  bryson azzopard              13.54
23  MichaelErskine               14.27
24  Mike Hughey                  14.60
25  AndersB                      14.89
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
26  Schmidt                      16.69
27  Yttrium                      16.95
28  FinnGamer                    17.37
29  brandbest1                   18.32
[/COLOR]
```
Megaminx: (14)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  SimonWestlund                48.51
 2  MaeLSTRoM                  1:16.13
 3  JianhanC                   1:18.11
 4  Cuber952                   1:27.84
 5  yoinneroid                 1:48.30
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
 6  Mcuber5                    1:53.81
 7  Divineskulls               1:54.00
 8  AndersB                    2:11.16
 9  CuberMan                   2:14.33
10  AustinReed                 2:19.89
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
11  mycube                     2:26.95
12  Yttrium                    2:35.52
13  Mike Hughey                2:48.15
14  bryson azzopard            4:23.73
[/COLOR]
```
Square-1: (17)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  nathanajah                   15.03
 2  SimonWestlund                18.83
 3  Cuber952                     21.04
 4  fazrulz                      24.28
 5  yoinneroid                   29.80
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
 6  AustinReed                   31.13
 7  Mcuber5                      31.28
 8  janelle                      37.84
 9  Mike Hughey                  38.95
10  Yttrium                      43.56
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
11  brandbest1                   44.33
12  henrik                       48.35
13  MaeLSTRoM                  1:02.42
14  AndersB                    1:13.60
15  MichaelErskine             1:18.92
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
16  bryson azzopard            1:31.59
17  Schmidt                    1:31.72
[/COLOR]
```
3x3x3 fewest moves: (13)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  guusrs                    24.0
 2  okayama                   26.8
 3  irontwig                  27.4
 4  SimonWestlund             29.8
 5  Pyjam                     30.2
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
 6  Jaycee                    31.0
 7  Mike Hughey               33.0
 8  CuberMan                  34.0
 9  mycube                    34.6
10  Krag                      36.2
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
11  yoinneroid                39.4
12  AustinReed                47.6
[/COLOR]
```


----------



## MatsBergsten (Apr 14, 2012)

...and this is the sum of points for January to March. Totally and in each event:


*Grand total*

6360 SimonWestlund
5194 yoinneroid
4396 CuberMan
4160 Mike Hughey
4131 MaeLSTRoM
3650 mycube
3362 asiahyoo1997
3321 AustinReed
3089 fazrulz
3083 Jakube
2990 Yttrium
2808 AndersB
2660 henrik
2641 Cuber952
2604 Mcuber5
2438 riley
2183 JianhanC
2073 Divineskulls
2026 Evan Liu
1977 Jaycee
1881 WTF2L?
1878 Tao Yu
1719 ilham ridhwan
1697 Andrejon
1610 HampusHansson
1531 Rubiks560
1476 bryson azzopard
1424 MatsBergsten
1289 janelle
1282 Krag
1258 TheAria97
1199 brandbest1
1176 elimescube
1145 jonlin
1117 okayama
1094 jaysammey777
1055 AnsonL
1032 ybs1230
1020 gass
978 nickvu2
968 Odder
924 Alcuber
833 tozies24
819 MichaelErskine
782 Skullush
782 nathanajah
734 Schmidt
721 casarengga
711 Magellanic
666 mande
650 masteranders1
646 rock1313
619 Tim Reynolds
603 cuber952
597 Zane_C
585 Sa967St
575 BlueDevil
574 szatan
527 Kenneth Svendson
492 Mikel
448 shubhayankabir
436 yale
429 FinnGamer
425 squilliams
411 dinostef
405 a small kitten
400 Moops
390 AvidCuber
385 antoineccantin
375 chrissyd
367 emolover
359 angham
352 amostay2004
351 ThomasJE
341 Sillas
340 LouisCormier
334 James Ludlow
333 vlarsen
330 RoboCopter87
304 PandaCuber
293 Aria97
290 pdilla
289 wlstjd2145
286 Akash Rupela
286 guusrs
271 rainballdog
264 waffle=ijm
256 Norbi
250 cuberkid10
247 thatkid
243 aronpm
241 Tx789
232 TheDubDubJr
229 Petezorzz
222 Reinier Schippers
218 mrjames113083
215 yash_998
210 irontwig
200 ManasijV
200 rk960925
195 Thaynara
188 Hays
184 dcuber98
183 kinch2002
179 Pyjam
172 AbstractAlg
171 oranjules
168 Lumej
167 Trondhat
166 djwcoco
165 Brute Force
165 Yes, We Can!
164 jla
159 toma
158 Kian
153 jorgeskm
153 y235
152 hcfong
146 Cubenovice
142 Yuxuibbs
139 HelpCube
139 DaveyCow
138 Ickenicke
138 hugarlandel
137 Selkie
136 onlyleftname
136 Bhargav777
129 ardi4nto
126 yoohd77
125 Kare
123 TheChriskage
115 pwnAge
104 Bilbo
100 marcobelotti
99 frgzzzzz
95 andyfreeman
91 pjk
85 square-3
83 t3takup
83 Attila
83 Escher
78 conn9
72 Perff
71 cmhardw
71 Hyprul 9-ty2
67 AwesomeGabs24
64 Jdegotta
63 majikat
62 5BLD
60 Kzip
60 Jhiroyuki1
56 Ninja Storm
55 lordblendi
54 balloon6610
54 Micael
53 RanzhaVEmodrach
52 jeff081692
52 Martial
50 aznanimedude
49 Kamil Fiedoruk
49 Edmund
46 coopermumford
46 Elliot
42 mullemeckmannen
40 Shikhar Mohan
40 RCTACameron
39 robok94
36 StachuK1992
34 Prod1gy
34 nekosensei
33 Specs112
32 JasonLee
31 ljackstar
25 izzy azzopardi
24 BrainOfSweden
24 Czery
22 Goater
22 Sébastien_Auroux
22 jetcuber
21 bassgdae13
21 Sahid Velji
21 hic2482w
18 dimwmuni
16 sebastian
13 hfsdo
8 Halimua
7 Outsmash
6 Dicky Junior
5 Robocopter87

*2x2x2*

665 SimonWestlund
630 CuberMan
609 yoinneroid
589 asiahyoo1997
556 mycube
500 fazrulz
495 AustinReed
462 MaeLSTRoM
456 Tao Yu
445 henrik
440 Jaycee
422 Mcuber5
415 HampusHansson
397 Krag
354 Alcuber
353 AndersB
351 Cuber952
342 TheAria97
338 riley
330 janelle
325 WTF2L?
316 bryson azzopard
294 Yttrium
293 elimescube
289 Rubiks560
271 ybs1230
267 Jakube
261 Divineskulls
260 theZcuber
255 Odder
254 Andrejon
254 masteranders1
231 Magellanic
220 jonlin
217 Evan Liu
197 casarengga
187 brandbest1
186 AnsonL
175 tozies24
157 gass
156 PandaCuber
153 ThomasJE
151 nathanajah
151 jaysammey777
149 Mike Hughey
147 yale
146 Schmidt
145 BlueDevil
136 Sillas
135 ilham ridhwan
133 FinnGamer
132 angham
132 AvidCuber
127 shubhayankabir
125 Skullush
125 mande
116 Sa967St
112 Tim Reynolds
110 szatan
108 JianhanC
106 emolover
102 chrissyd
93 rock1313
91 antoineccantin
89 hugarlandel
77 RoboCopter87
74 Aria97
72 MichaelErskine
71 frgzzzzz
70 Norbi
70 waffle=ijm
69 y235
68 Akash Rupela
67 squilliams
66 jla
63 dinostef
63 Trondhat
58 cuber952
58 hcfong
57 vlarsen
57 Kenneth Svendson
56 nickvu2
56 Hays
55 James Ludlow
54 cuberkid10
53 rk960925
52 Bhargav777
50 Petezorzz
50 pdilla
50 Thaynara
49 thatkid
49 Zane_C
49 Edmund
48 LouisCormier
48 ManasijV
46 kinch2002
46 HelpCube
45 Kian
44 jorgeskm
44 rainballdog
44 Yuxuibbs
42 Mikel
42 wlstjd2145
42 Reinier Schippers
38 oranjules
38 square-3
36 onlyleftname
36 DaveyCow
36 MatsBergsten
32 dcuber98
32 conn9
32 mrjames113083
31 djwcoco
31 toma
30 Bilbo
30 aronpm
29 ardi4nto
25 marcobelotti
24 mullemeckmannen
24 Czery
23 Tx789
21 TheChriskage
21 Perff
20 AbstractAlg
18 jeff081692
17 AwesomeGabs24
16 Prod1gy
16 Selkie
14 TheDubDubJr
14 Ickenicke
14 t3takup
13 Moops
12 izzy azzopardi
11 lordblendi
9 coopermumford
9 sebastian
8 Jhiroyuki1
8 Micael
7 BrainOfSweden
7 yash_998
6 Dicky Junior
5 bassgdae13
5 ljackstar
4 Lumej

*3x3x3 *

773 asiahyoo1997
769 SimonWestlund
739 yoinneroid
661 mycube
651 CuberMan
600 fazrulz
575 henrik
555 riley
538 MaeLSTRoM
517 JianhanC
500 TheAria97
493 AndersB
491 AustinReed
473 tozies24
462 Yttrium
457 Mcuber5
430 Tao Yu
391 janelle
359 Jakube
354 WTF2L?
353 Divineskulls
352 Andrejon
350 AnsonL
339 HampusHansson
331 Jaycee
312 Krag
305 Rubiks560
300 Cuber952
299 ybs1230
296 elimescube
287 jonlin
263 Mike Hughey
260 Magellanic
259 Evan Liu
255 Kenneth Svendson
254 theZcuber
253 Odder
248 masteranders1
244 bryson azzopard
243 Zane_C
233 nathanajah
219 brandbest1
215 mande
204 chrissyd
203 AvidCuber
198 ilham ridhwan
197 amostay2004
196 pdilla
196 Schmidt
184 Alcuber
184 Tim Reynolds
182 gass
166 a small kitten
164 squilliams
161 szatan
161 jaysammey777
155 casarengga
153 Skullush
141 Sa967St
138 nickvu2
137 yale
134 MichaelErskine
131 RoboCopter87
130 angham
124 ThomasJE
123 mrjames113083
122 toma
119 Reinier Schippers
116 BlueDevil
114 rock1313
113 Akash Rupela
112 Sillas
111 Ickenicke
109 FinnGamer
105 Mikel
103 antoineccantin
101 oranjules
99 Aria97
99 shubhayankabir
98 pwnAge
97 Moops
96 dinostef
95 andyfreeman
87 PandaCuber
83 Escher
81 Trondhat
80 jla
80 okayama
79 Hays
77 waffle=ijm
76 rk960925
72 Yes, We Can!
71 Hyprul 9-ty2
71 Thaynara
70 hcfong
70 vlarsen
70 Norbi
69 cuber952
67 MatsBergsten
67 aronpm
65 AbstractAlg
65 Petezorzz
64 Jdegotta
62 5BLD
61 Bilbo
61 LouisCormier
61 emolover
61 cuberkid10
60 Kzip
59 yoohd77
56 rainballdog
56 ManasijV
56 Ninja Storm
55 wlstjd2145
55 Yuxuibbs
54 jorgeskm
54 balloon6610
54 Kian
53 kinch2002
53 RanzhaVEmodrach
51 DaveyCow
51 Perff
50 aznanimedude
49 Brute Force
49 Bhargav777
48 Lumej
46 pjk
46 James Ludlow
44 onlyleftname
43 TheDubDubJr
43 thatkid
42 HelpCube
41 dcuber98
40 Shikhar Mohan
39 robok94
38 ardi4nto
37 yash_998
37 Tx789
37 square-3
36 djwcoco
36 StachuK1992
35 majikat
34 jeff081692
34 lordblendi
34 nekosensei
33 TheChriskage
33 Specs112
32 y235
31 conn9
31 hugarlandel
30 Kare
30 Selkie
29 marcobelotti
22 jetcuber
22 coopermumford
21 t3takup
21 Sahid Velji
21 hic2482w
18 Prod1gy
18 mullemeckmannen
17 BrainOfSweden
16 AwesomeGabs24
14 Martial
13 hfsdo
13 Micael
12 Cubenovice
11 bassgdae13
9 Jhiroyuki1
9 ljackstar
8 Halimua
7 Outsmash
7 sebastian

*4x4x4*

528 asiahyoo1997
522 yoinneroid
507 SimonWestlund
480 CuberMan
409 MaeLSTRoM
407 mycube
377 JianhanC
369 fazrulz
342 AustinReed
329 Mcuber5
328 Jakube
299 Tao Yu
284 Yttrium
281 henrik
265 Divineskulls
247 WTF2L?
237 Mike Hughey
222 Andrejon
222 elimescube
213 AndersB
204 Cuber952
199 HampusHansson
185 riley
181 Jaycee
173 Evan Liu
161 bryson azzopard
140 Magellanic
139 ilham ridhwan
138 jonlin
131 ybs1230
125 Rubiks560
123 MichaelErskine
119 gass
112 Schmidt
109 brandbest1
108 nickvu2
108 Zane_C
102 masteranders1
101 AnsonL
93 Krag
89 Tim Reynolds
89 theZcuber
88 Skullush
85 amostay2004
85 MatsBergsten
84 Sa967St
82 yale
75 szatan
74 Kenneth Svendson
72 jaysammey777
70 rock1313
66 BlueDevil
64 angham
61 Mikel
60 FinnGamer
57 dinostef
54 casarengga
53 Hays
52 tozies24
51 vlarsen
49 cuber952
48 waffle=ijm
47 Yes, We Can!
47 Thaynara
45 janelle
45 PandaCuber
43 cuberkid10
42 Akash Rupela
41 yoohd77
41 ardi4nto
41 Odder
40 LouisCormier
40 Brute Force
40 RoboCopter87
39 wlstjd2145
39 Reinier Schippers
39 shubhayankabir
38 rainballdog
37 antoineccantin
35 thatkid
35 nathanajah
34 djwcoco
33 emolover
32 ManasijV
30 aronpm
29 James Ludlow
28 dcuber98
27 Selkie
27 TheAria97
26 TheChriskage
26 Kare
26 chrissyd
25 TheDubDubJr
25 onlyleftname
24 Aria97
22 DaveyCow
22 mande
21 rk960925
21 AvidCuber
21 mrjames113083
20 pdilla
20 Moops
19 Alcuber
18 HelpCube
17 Petezorzz
17 pwnAge
15 coopermumford
15 conn9
15 Tx789
13 majikat
13 Ickenicke
12 Lumej
11 y235
9 Jhiroyuki1
6 toma
6 Trondhat
5 t3takup
5 hcfong
5 marcobelotti

*5x5x5*

389 SimonWestlund
376 yoinneroid
375 asiahyoo1997
336 MaeLSTRoM
328 CuberMan
323 JianhanC
278 fazrulz
267 mycube
244 Jakube
225 AustinReed
203 Yttrium
200 Mike Hughey
199 Divineskulls
183 AndersB
176 elimescube
175 Cuber952
149 riley
138 WTF2L?
132 Mcuber5
121 Evan Liu
113 Andrejon
108 gass
106 Rubiks560
102 ilham ridhwan
91 ybs1230
86 Tim Reynolds
83 theZcuber
79 nickvu2
72 MichaelErskine
72 rock1313
68 bryson azzopard
67 MatsBergsten
66 Sa967St
58 Moops
55 jaysammey777
52 Skullush
49 brandbest1
47 HampusHansson
45 pjk
43 szatan
41 cuber952
41 AnsonL
37 vlarsen
34 LouisCormier
32 Schmidt
29 antoineccantin
29 Mikel
29 squilliams
28 frgzzzzz
28 kinch2002
27 TheDubDubJr
26 yoohd77
26 masteranders1
25 wlstjd2145
24 BlueDevil
24 cuberkid10
23 dinostef
23 Magellanic
23 FinnGamer
23 Tx789
23 mrjames113083
22 Reinier Schippers
21 James Ludlow
21 janelle
19 Jaycee
18 dcuber98
18 Selkie
18 henrik
17 Petezorzz
15 okayama
14 Kare
14 angham
14 Lumej
13 thatkid
12 Kenneth Svendson
12 Krag
11 ManasijV
11 rk960925
10 yale
10 square-3
7 RoboCopter87
6 Jhiroyuki1
6 Odder

*6x6x6*

247 SimonWestlund
229 MaeLSTRoM
200 mycube
161 fazrulz
151 Mike Hughey
134 Jakube
132 JianhanC
125 okayama
123 Yttrium
107 AustinReed
104 AndersB
100 Cuber952
92 asiahyoo1997
83 Evan Liu
66 riley
62 nickvu2
53 ilham ridhwan
48 Divineskulls
44 rock1313
40 elimescube
38 jaysammey777
30 bryson azzopard
28 MatsBergsten
28 brandbest1
27 theZcuber
26 Tx789
26 gass
23 Skullush
23 cuber952
19 LouisCormier
19 Tim Reynolds
18 Rubiks560
17 MichaelErskine
15 rainballdog
15 Selkie
14 James Ludlow
13 Mcuber5
12 henrik
9 thatkid
8 Mikel
7 antoineccantin
7 HampusHansson

*7x7x7*

210 SimonWestlund
194 MaeLSTRoM
167 JianhanC
160 mycube
143 Mike Hughey
121 Jakube
92 Cuber952
82 Yttrium
67 AndersB
58 fazrulz
56 asiahyoo1997
54 tozies24
48 AustinReed
45 nickvu2
39 ilham ridhwan
38 Evan Liu
38 Sa967St
33 rock1313
31 theZcuber
21 jaysammey777
19 cuber952
18 TheDubDubJr
16 Skullush
16 James Ludlow
10 Lumej
10 henrik
9 MatsBergsten
9 Moops
9 Selkie
8 Mikel
8 HampusHansson

*3x3 one handed*

458 SimonWestlund
454 asiahyoo1997
439 yoinneroid
387 CuberMan
374 fazrulz
372 TheAria97
363 mycube
355 henrik
324 MaeLSTRoM
283 Jakube
270 janelle
262 AndersB
261 HampusHansson
260 Andrejon
239 a small kitten
231 Divineskulls
223 Cuber952
223 WTF2L?
212 Mcuber5
212 Tao Yu
207 Yttrium
202 AustinReed
187 Rubiks560
180 Mike Hughey
175 riley
150 Odder
147 AnsonL
136 Jaycee
124 Evan Liu
119 bryson azzopard
115 theZcuber
112 ilham ridhwan
109 casarengga
104 JianhanC
104 Kenneth Svendson
100 ybs1230
96 jonlin
93 Sillas
89 mande
86 jaysammey777
79 Alcuber
76 Skullush
74 szatan
73 squilliams
71 Aria97
70 antoineccantin
67 MichaelErskine
53 brandbest1
50 gass
49 dinostef
49 shubhayankabir
48 cuber952
46 Yes, We Can!
46 Elliot
45 yale
44 nickvu2
44 waffle=ijm
42 Akash Rupela
41 Kian
38 wlstjd2145
36 LouisCormier
36 Mikel
36 rainballdog
35 kinch2002
35 Bhargav777
35 aronpm
34 nathanajah
34 ThomasJE
33 Brute Force
31 emolover
30 jorgeskm
29 ManasijV
29 Moops
29 Yuxuibbs
28 Norbi
28 Tim Reynolds
27 thatkid
25 RoboCopter87
24 HelpCube
24 Petezorzz
24 pdilla
24 Lumej
22 y235
22 Tx789
22 vlarsen
22 elimescube
20 TheDubDubJr
20 tozies24
20 masteranders1
19 t3takup
19 AvidCuber
18 jla
17 FinnGamer
15 majikat
15 TheChriskage
14 rk960925
14 chrissyd
13 James Ludlow
11 AwesomeGabs24
11 ardi4nto
11 okayama
10 lordblendi
10 dcuber98
6 Trondhat
6 Schmidt
5 bassgdae13
5 Jhiroyuki1

*3x3 with feet*

118 Mike Hughey
115 henrik
70 CuberMan
63 yoinneroid
62 ilham ridhwan
50 SimonWestlund
41 Mcuber5
33 casarengga
33 AustinReed
32 AndersB
30 theZcuber
28 Cuber952
24 Yttrium
19 Kenneth Svendson
17 Evan Liu
11 wlstjd2145
11 Andrejon
11 Jakube
11 jaysammey777
10 LouisCormier
9 antoineccantin
6 Tx789
6 cuber952
6 TheAria97
5 Mikel
5 jonlin
5 emolover
5 t3takup
5 nickvu2

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*

273 SimonWestlund
228 Mike Hughey
228 CuberMan
217 AustinReed
197 Jaycee
174 MatsBergsten
172 yoinneroid
165 theZcuber
164 riley
162 fazrulz
129 Rubiks560
115 MaeLSTRoM
112 Evan Liu
111 Tao Yu
106 Cuber952
103 AndersB
97 Jakube
92 Krag
89 ilham ridhwan
89 Mcuber5
80 Yttrium
80 jaysammey777
78 henrik
75 AnsonL
72 Divineskulls
68 Zane_C
66 HampusHansson
63 jonlin
63 Schmidt
56 Norbi
55 bryson azzopard
49 asiahyoo1997
40 shubhayankabir
40 Moops
35 Andrejon
33 cuber952
32 yash_998
30 vlarsen
29 emolover
27 aronpm
25 Odder
25 waffle=ijm
23 gass
18 rainballdog
17 Mikel
17 James Ludlow
14 ybs1230
14 mande
13 cuberkid10
12 t3takup
12 casarengga
12 thatkid
12 szatan
12 mycube
10 Micael
9 Skullush
9 Akash Rupela
7 TheDubDubJr
7 wlstjd2145
5 Cubenovice
4 Tx789

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*

325 SimonWestlund
324 Mike Hughey
296 MatsBergsten
282 yoinneroid
253 CuberMan
214 Jakube
191 riley
171 henrik
166 Jaycee
157 Mcuber5
155 okayama
152 MaeLSTRoM
129 Zane_C
128 Tao Yu
124 yash_998
118 WTF2L?
117 Krag
115 Yttrium
107 nickvu2
107 mande
100 AustinReed
100 Rubiks560
99 Cuber952
98 fazrulz
97 AndersB
94 ilham ridhwan
78 theZcuber
76 jonlin
70 amostay2004
63 Evan Liu
60 shubhayankabir
56 AbstractAlg
47 Skullush
47 Moops
45 Divineskulls
39 aronpm
38 Martial
33 jaysammey777
32 JasonLee
32 Norbi
31 Sa967St
30 bryson azzopard
29 cmhardw
29 casarengga
29 squilliams
25 wlstjd2145
25 Kare
25 brandbest1
24 ManasijV
23 Micael
23 Cubenovice
21 elimescube
18 mycube
17 Mikel
17 asiahyoo1997
16 TheDubDubJr
14 szatan
13 LouisCormier
12 nathanajah
11 HampusHansson
6 Brute Force
6 y235
6 thatkid
6 Andrejon
6 cuber952
6 tozies24

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*

196 Mike Hughey
186 SimonWestlund
185 MatsBergsten
143 yoinneroid
122 CuberMan
118 okayama
88 Jakube
80 Yttrium
69 theZcuber
55 Cuber952
46 ilham ridhwan
43 nickvu2
43 henrik
32 cmhardw
24 AustinReed
21 Skullush
21 rock1313
20 HampusHansson
19 jonlin
18 dimwmuni
16 jaysammey777
13 Mcuber5
12 Rubiks560
10 Jaycee
8 antoineccantin
8 casarengga
8 Kare
8 cuber952
8 AndersB
8 WTF2L?

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*

182 Mike Hughey
150 MatsBergsten
128 Jakube
121 yoinneroid
114 SimonWestlund
80 theZcuber
76 okayama
63 nickvu2
41 Yttrium
40 ilham ridhwan
20 rock1313
10 cmhardw
10 casarengga
10 jaysammey777
10 henrik

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*

151 Mike Hughey
135 MatsBergsten
48 ilham ridhwan
48 Jakube
29 theZcuber
12 casarengga
12 henrik

*7x7x7 Blindfolded *

158 Mike Hughey
84 MatsBergsten
56 ilham ridhwan
42 Jakube
31 theZcuber
14 casarengga

*3x3 Multi blind*

331 Jakube
288 SimonWestlund
194 Mike Hughey
174 yoinneroid
146 okayama
126 theZcuber
119 Yttrium
110 Mcuber5
104 Jaycee
99 Cuber952
87 MatsBergsten
87 MaeLSTRoM
82 CuberMan
76 Rubiks560
70 Moops
69 riley
66 Evan Liu
58 ilham ridhwan
57 AndersB
46 rock1313
45 jonlin
39 nickvu2
26 cuber952
26 jaysammey777
24 Skullush
24 AbstractAlg
24 mande
22 Kare
20 AustinReed
18 Tao Yu
16 henrik
15 yash_998
15 Cubenovice
8 WTF2L?
5 HampusHansson
4 bryson azzopard

*3x3 Match the scramble*

139 Mike Hughey
79 mycube
60 AustinReed
58 Evan Liu
52 jaysammey777
45 Jaycee
42 CuberMan
42 Tao Yu
41 yoinneroid
39 Cuber952
34 AndersB
31 theZcuber
27 vlarsen
27 gass
24 Yttrium
23 Jakube
21 Tim Reynolds
18 Lumej
16 janelle
15 rock1313
14 mande
10 James Ludlow
10 emolover
10 cuber952
10 szatan
8 riley
8 Mcuber5
7 Mikel
7 Andrejon
7 nathanajah
7 henrik
5 Brute Force
5 ilham ridhwan
5 TheChriskage
5 jonlin
5 casarengga
5 Moops
5 brandbest1
5 HampusHansson

*2-3-4 Relay*

324 SimonWestlund
303 yoinneroid
298 CuberMan
253 mycube
199 MaeLSTRoM
178 AustinReed
159 Jakube
153 Divineskulls
148 fazrulz
145 riley
140 asiahyoo1997
131 JianhanC
130 Mike Hughey
130 AndersB
130 Jaycee
130 Tao Yu
128 WTF2L?
109 Yttrium
101 Evan Liu
96 Cuber952
87 ybs1230
87 Rubiks560
84 Mcuber5
81 ilham ridhwan
81 bryson azzopard
72 gass
66 MichaelErskine
66 AnsonL
64 jonlin
62 henrik
49 Schmidt
46 dinostef
45 szatan
43 theZcuber
42 brandbest1
40 rock1313
35 elimescube
33 jaysammey777
27 BlueDevil
27 Mikel
27 Andrejon
27 Thaynara
26 shubhayankabir
26 cuber952
25 wlstjd2145
25 Petezorzz
25 cuberkid10
25 HampusHansson
24 rainballdog
23 Tim Reynolds
22 FinnGamer
22 vlarsen
21 tozies24
19 dcuber98
19 RoboCopter87
19 mrjames113083
18 chrissyd
17 TheDubDubJr
17 Skullush
17 MatsBergsten
16 mande
15 Magellanic
15 rk960925
15 yale
14 onlyleftname
13 Aria97
13 James Ludlow
12 Akash Rupela
12 Alcuber
11 Trondhat
11 TheAria97
10 ardi4nto
9 HelpCube
9 AvidCuber
9 hcfong
7 Jhiroyuki1
7 Krag
6 DaveyCow
6 Lumej
5 casarengga
3 Moops

*2-3-4-5 Relay*

241 SimonWestlund
221 yoinneroid
196 CuberMan
178 MaeLSTRoM
164 mycube
128 AustinReed
108 Mike Hughey
93 JianhanC
91 AndersB
91 Jakube
80 riley
79 WTF2L?
77 fazrulz
75 Evan Liu
73 Cuber952
71 Yttrium
62 gass
59 Divineskulls
56 asiahyoo1997
52 ilham ridhwan
50 bryson azzopard
46 MichaelErskine
46 theZcuber
44 rock1313
39 ybs1230
36 elimescube
36 Mcuber5
30 szatan
27 cuber952
27 AnsonL
25 Andrejon
25 jaysammey777
18 cuberkid10
18 Tim Reynolds
17 vlarsen
16 Rubiks560
15 henrik
14 James Ludlow
13 dcuber98
12 TheDubDubJr
11 Mikel
10 Petezorzz
9 FinnGamer
9 Jaycee
7 Lumej
6 HampusHansson
5 Tx789
5 casarengga
4 Jhiroyuki1
4 MatsBergsten
4 Moops

*Magic*

157 brandbest1
151 Divineskulls
131 Yttrium
124 theZcuber
110 SimonWestlund
94 ilham ridhwan
81 riley
73 AndersB
70 Mike Hughey
69 MaeLSTRoM
68 bryson azzopard
61 Evan Liu
56 yoinneroid
54 BlueDevil
53 henrik
44 Cuber952
41 AustinReed
36 Mikel
35 gass
32 nickvu2
29 jaysammey777
25 dinostef
25 fazrulz
23 Andrejon
21 djwcoco
21 RoboCopter87
19 jonlin
19 cuber952
18 asiahyoo1997
16 LouisCormier
16 antoineccantin
16 thatkid
16 Jakube
13 emolover
13 Lumej
12 Aria97
12 James Ludlow
12 cuberkid10
11 izzy azzopardi
8 AwesomeGabs24
8 onlyleftname
8 HampusHansson
7 okayama
6 Selkie
6 CuberMan
4 Brute Force
3 casarengga
2 wlstjd2145
2 t3takup
2 MichaelErskine
2 ljackstar

*Master Magic*

126 MaeLSTRoM
115 Yttrium
97 Mike Hughey
91 brandbest1
91 Divineskulls
81 ilham ridhwan
76 yoinneroid
74 AndersB
66 Evan Liu
50 theZcuber
50 henrik
46 bryson azzopard
38 BlueDevil
37 Cuber952
36 djwcoco
34 riley
32 AustinReed
24 Mikel
20 gass
18 Kamil Fiedoruk
17 Andrejon
16 dinostef
16 casarengga
16 Mcuber5
15 antoineccantin
14 Jakube
13 CuberMan
12 LouisCormier
12 James Ludlow
12 cuber952
11 jaysammey777
10 HampusHansson
9 onlyleftname
8 nickvu2
8 asiahyoo1997
6 Kenneth Svendson
4 Selkie
3 thatkid
3 MichaelErskine
2 izzy azzopardi

*Skewb*

78 MaeLSTRoM
70 theZcuber
65 Mike Hughey
45 AndersB
42 AustinReed
41 Odder
34 nathanajah
29 brandbest1
29 henrik
28 Sa967St
27 fazrulz
22 Cuber952
20 riley
18 bryson azzopard
13 HampusHansson
13 jaysammey777
5 cuber952
4 Tx789
2 ilham ridhwan
2 FinnGamer
2 James Ludlow

*Clock*

189 SimonWestlund
139 yoinneroid
129 nathanajah
116 Yttrium
100 CuberMan
99 Mike Hughey
98 Mcuber5
91 Evan Liu
82 ilham ridhwan
82 Andrejon
81 MaeLSTRoM
75 henrik
72 HampusHansson
61 Cuber952
56 AustinReed
49 MichaelErskine
42 fazrulz
40 okayama
40 theZcuber
34 rock1313
33 casarengga
32 nickvu2
20 Tim Reynolds
18 cuber952
18 bryson azzopard
16 jaysammey777
13 brandbest1
12 James Ludlow
12 Selkie
10 emolover
9 LouisCormier
8 Jakube
6 AvidCuber
6 riley
3 Tx789

*Pyraminx*

345 SimonWestlund
283 CuberMan
276 Alcuber
253 WTF2L?
243 MaeLSTRoM
240 yoinneroid
211 mycube
203 AustinReed
192 Mcuber5
181 asiahyoo1997
178 theZcuber
173 Andrejon
170 Cuber952
159 Odder
127 riley
113 janelle
109 Evan Liu
105 Skullush
105 gass
102 okayama
99 bryson azzopard
95 henrik
92 AndersB
90 Mike Hughey
85 BlueDevil
83 Krag
80 fazrulz
76 jonlin
76 MichaelErskine
70 Schmidt
64 Rubiks560
63 Yttrium
63 squilliams
62 AnsonL
59 HampusHansson
53 jaysammey777
48 FinnGamer
42 Magellanic
40 ThomasJE
38 Sa967St
36 ilham ridhwan
35 brandbest1
33 Tx789
33 nickvu2
32 oranjules
32 cuber952
32 tozies24
31 Kamil Fiedoruk
28 Brute Force
26 Jaycee
25 jorgeskm
25 rainballdog
24 Mikel
24 thatkid
23 LouisCormier
20 dinostef
20 wlstjd2145
20 emolover
20 Tao Yu
19 Tim Reynolds
18 Kian
16 mande
15 AwesomeGabs24
15 dcuber98
14 TheChriskage
14 Yuxuibbs
13 Bilbo
13 James Ludlow
12 Jhiroyuki1
12 Lumej
11 chrissyd
10 rk960925
10 RoboCopter87
8 djwcoco
8 casarengga
8 shubhayankabir
7 AbstractAlg
6 Petezorzz
5 t3takup
5 Moops
3 ljackstar

*Megaminx*

242 SimonWestlund
227 MaeLSTRoM
214 JianhanC
167 yoinneroid
144 AndersB
126 Divineskulls
122 mycube
115 CuberMan
109 Cuber952
105 Yttrium
95 Mike Hughey
92 Mcuber5
80 AustinReed
76 Evan Liu
56 henrik
43 theZcuber
41 marcobelotti
37 jaysammey777
32 jonlin
32 Andrejon
29 nickvu2
28 bryson azzopard
27 brandbest1
26 asiahyoo1997
22 cuber952
21 Jakube
20 BlueDevil
19 LouisCormier
19 emolover
17 MichaelErskine
16 dinostef
16 Skullush
15 gass
12 James Ludlow
12 HampusHansson
10 Tx789
8 dcuber98
6 riley
5 Robocopter87
5 Schmidt

*Square-1*

228 SimonWestlund
170 yoinneroid
165 Mike Hughey
147 nathanajah
127 Yttrium
117 brandbest1
103 janelle
97 AustinReed
90 Mcuber5
90 fazrulz
87 Cuber952
81 AndersB
75 MichaelErskine
74 Evan Liu
69 MaeLSTRoM
61 henrik
55 Schmidt
50 theZcuber
45 Andrejon
43 Sa967St
41 bryson azzopard
39 riley
35 elimescube
25 cuber952
25 Odder
23 Mikel
21 Jakube
21 jaysammey777
19 TheDubDubJr
19 angham
18 emolover
18 hugarlandel
15 rainballdog
15 ilham ridhwan
15 aronpm
10 Skullush
10 thatkid
10 hcfong
10 HampusHansson
9 James Ludlow
9 TheChriskage
8 nickvu2
6 FinnGamer
6 Divineskulls
5 Tx789

*3x3x3 fewest moves*

286 guusrs
242 okayama
228 Mike Hughey
210 irontwig
200 SimonWestlund
183 Jaycee
179 Pyjam
177 mycube
169 Krag
141 yoinneroid
112 CuberMan
100 AustinReed
91 Cubenovice
83 Attila
72 AndersB
71 Cuber952
47 nickvu2
44 jaysammey777
42 Evan Liu
40 RCTACameron
35 Jakube
32 Tao Yu
25 Tx789
24 DaveyCow
24 mande
22 Goater
22 Sébastien_Auroux
21 kinch2002
21 cuber952
19 gass
17 JianhanC
17 Rubiks560
16 henrik
16 PandaCuber
15 Petezorzz
15 Yttrium
15 MaeLSTRoM
14 TheDubDubJr
14 James Ludlow
13 y235
13 casarengga
13 Andrejon
13 brandbest1
13 Divineskulls
13 Mcuber5
13 Odder
12 Mikel
12 emolover
12 ljackstar
12 HampusHansson


----------



## irontwig (Apr 14, 2012)

24.0? Crazy, Guus.


----------



## mycube (Apr 14, 2012)

very often 4th and 5th place in total sum of an event. but i´m very happy with the podium place in 6x6  why I stopped match the scramble.?


----------



## JianhanC (Apr 14, 2012)

I had 10th overall, nice  But I can't compete as often as before since my own lappy can't connect to the new modem


----------



## brandbest1 (Apr 14, 2012)

Lol what. 1st in magic?

Cool, 1199 points. Did better than I expected!


----------



## Jaycee (Apr 14, 2012)

Top 20 total

wat


----------



## ThomasJE (Aug 19, 2012)

Were there results like this for weeks 14-26?


----------



## Mikel (Sep 29, 2012)

Mats, will you be updating the totals before the end of the year?


----------



## MatsBergsten (Oct 2, 2012)

Mikel said:


> Mats, will you be updating the totals before the end of the year?



I don't know. It is not as easy as before as the normal results are done another way now.
(From two sites, not one). I think I might have to recalculate most weeks 14-39 then. 
I'll think it over.


----------



## Schmidt (Oct 2, 2012)

Couldn't you just calculate the ones from Odder's site, encouraging people to enter all their times in one place? I don't think there are any more " beginners problems"


----------



## MatsBergsten (Oct 5, 2012)

Schmidt said:


> Couldn't you just calculate the ones from Odder's site, encouraging people to enter all their times in one place? I don't think there are any more " beginners problems"



It would not be easier. And I don't want to encourage Odders site over this until it is better in all aspects
(even though I myself use it almost exclusively for my own results). I want the merger of Odders site and
this Forum to happen .

But I have still went back half a year and recalculated lots of results. Here goes ...


----------



## MatsBergsten (Oct 5, 2012)

Event results for week 14-26. Not forum competitions sums of points, but event for event the mean 
of each persons best five efforts during those 13 weeks. Without five valid results no result here.

2x2x2: (40)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  emolover                      2.81
 2  CuberMan                      2.87
 3  yoinneroid                    2.92
 4  Tao Yu                        2.94
 5  cuberkid10                    3.22
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
 6  mycube                        3.30
 7  ybs1230                       3.47
 8  Daniel Liamitz                3.73
 9  antoineccantin                3.77
10  Jaycee                        4.07
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
11  Maxelino                      4.18
12  Andrejon                      4.50
13  HampusHansson                 4.70
14  BlueDevil                     4.71
15  Krag                          4.75
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
16  riley                         4.85
17  Skullush                      4.87
18  dinostef                      4.89
19  zaki                          4.97
20  FinnGamer                     5.02
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
21  AndersB                       5.11
22  Divineskulls                  5.35
23  ThomasJE                      5.39
24  Aria97                        5.47
25  Alcuber                       5.72
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
26  janelle                       5.79
27  brandbest1                    5.94
28  comamycube                    6.03
29  JianhanC                      6.04
30  Sillas                        6.11
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
31  Mike Hughey                   6.38
32  balloon6610                   6.39
33  MeshuggahX                    7.00
34  Mikel                         7.11
35  Kenneth Svendson              7.25
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
36  Schmidt                       7.63
37  Jenscold                      9.40
38  hcfong                       11.49
39  Reprobate                    14.44
40  MatsBergsten                 16.56
[/COLOR]
```
3x3x3 : (52)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  asiahyoo1997                  8.87
 2  yoinneroid                    9.71
 3  CuberMan                     10.32
 4  dinostef                     11.16
 5  Tao Yu                       11.43
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
 6  emolover                     11.85
 7  antoineccantin               12.10
 8  mycube                       12.26
 9  Daniel Liamitz               12.42
10  riley                        12.59
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
11  cuberkid10                   12.60
12  Andrejon                     12.77
13  Aria97                       13.83
14  JianhanC                     14.07
15  brynt97                      14.17
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
16  Skullush                     14.43
17  zaki                         14.65
18  Divineskulls                 15.67
19  AndersB                      15.81
20  MaeLSTRoM                    16.19
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
21  jonlin                       16.50
22  BlueDevil                    16.64
23  Jaycee                       16.76
24  balloon6610                  16.87
25  yale                         16.98
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
26  Sillas                       17.00
27  Kenneth Svendson             17.17
28  janelle                      17.39
29  jeff081692                   17.56
30  HampusHansson                17.86
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
31  MeshuggahX                   18.04
32  Mikel                        18.06
33  FinnGamer                    18.47
34  Ickenicke                    18.57
35  brandbest1                   18.66
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
36  Krag                         18.81
37  comamycube                   18.85
38  Perff                        19.77
39  Jenscold                     20.54
40  Mike Hughey                  20.89
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
41  toma                         20.99
42  ThomasJE                     23.72
43  Alcuber                      23.87
44  uvafan                       24.28
45  Schmidt                      25.48
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
46  aznanimedude                 27.25
47  Zaterlord                    28.23
48  hfsdo                        34.33
49  hcfong                       36.38
50  arcio1                       36.68
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
51  MatsBergsten                 38.58
52  Reprobate                    57.51
[/COLOR]
```
4x4x4: (30)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  asiahyoo1997                 37.70
 2  yoinneroid                   38.45
 3  CuberMan                     46.40
 4  Andrejon                     51.98
 5  AustinReed                   54.26
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
 6  mycube                       54.35
 7  zaki                         54.52
 8  cuberkid10                   56.25
 9  antoineccantin               57.07
10  Daniel Liamitz               58.59
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
11  JianhanC                     59.12
12  riley                      1:00.61
13  dinostef                   1:00.85
14  Divineskulls               1:04.50
15  Tao Yu                     1:04.58
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
16  Jaycee                     1:11.05
17  Skullush                   1:19.16
18  MeshuggahX                 1:19.49
19  comamycube                 1:21.94
20  brandbest1                 1:22.09
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
21  AndersB                    1:23.13
22  FinnGamer                  1:26.52
23  Mike Hughey                1:27.66
24  Kenneth Svendson           1:29.18
25  BlueDevil                  1:31.81
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
26  Mikel                      1:32.61
27  Schmidt                    2:14.30
28  ThomasJE                   2:23.88
29  MatsBergsten               2:32.17
30  Reprobate                  3:32.88
[/COLOR]
```
5x5x5: (23)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  asiahyoo1997               1:07.18
 2  yoinneroid                 1:19.47
 3  zaki                       1:34.17
 4  JianhanC                   1:37.56
 5  CuberMan                   1:39.98
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
 6  Andrejon                   1:41.71
 7  antoineccantin             1:47.22
 8  dinostef                   1:50.29
 9  AustinReed                 1:52.66
10  mycube                     1:54.00
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
11  riley                      2:08.96
12  Skullush                   2:15.60
13  AndersB                    2:20.92
14  Daniel Liamitz             2:27.73
15  Mike Hughey                2:30.57
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
16  Jaycee                     2:48.60
17  MeshuggahX                 2:51.97
18  Mikel                      3:01.63
19  Kenneth Svendson           3:08.05
20  FinnGamer                  3:08.52
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
21  Schmidt                    4:31.81
22  Reprobate                  5:34.00
23  MatsBergsten               5:37.27
[/COLOR]
```
6x6x6: (6)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  mycube                     3:24.91
 2  AustinReed                 3:43.02
 3  Mike Hughey                4:29.51
 4  riley                      5:09.75
 5  CuberMan                   5:46.00
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
 6  Reprobate                 10:01.41
[/COLOR]
```
7x7x7: (4)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  mycube                     5:11.08
 2  AustinReed                 6:41.31
 3  Mike Hughey                6:48.21
 4  Reprobate                 15:07.44
[/COLOR]
```
3x3 one handed: (32)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  asiahyoo1997                 15.86
 2  yoinneroid                   16.29
 3  antoineccantin               16.46
 4  Aria97                       16.93
 5  Andrejon                     19.35
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
 6  CuberMan                     19.36
 7  Tao Yu                       20.66
 8  Daniel Liamitz               20.85
 9  brynt97                      24.10
10  mycube                       24.47
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
11  JianhanC                     25.90
12  Skullush                     26.11
13  dinostef                     26.67
14  AustinReed                   28.82
15  Divineskulls                 29.08
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
16  AndersB                      29.32
17  MeshuggahX                   29.68
18  Sillas                       30.31
19  cuberkid10                   31.92
20  Jaycee                       34.58
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
21  riley                        35.79
22  Kenneth Svendson             39.72
23  Mike Hughey                  40.60
24  balloon6610                  41.40
25  Mikel                        41.69
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
26  brandbest1                   41.78
27  FinnGamer                    55.82
28  ThomasJE                   1:00.44
29  Schmidt                    1:03.36
30  hfsdo                      1:18.31
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
31  arcio1                     1:25.28
32  Reprobate                  3:25.30
[/COLOR]
```
3x3 with feet: (4)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  Mike Hughey                1:38.10
 2  yoinneroid                 1:39.85
 3  Kenneth Svendson           1:41.09
 4  antoineccantin             1:44.94
[/COLOR]
```
2x2x2 Blindfolded: (14)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  AustinReed                    9.83
 2  CuberMan                     10.57
 3  emolover                     12.86
 4  Tao Yu                       17.04
 5  Mike Hughey                  17.81
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
 6  Jaycee                       19.72
 7  riley                        22.99
 8  yoinneroid                   24.52
 9  MatsBergsten                 26.49
10  mycube                       35.44
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
11  AndersB                      41.31
12  cuberkid10                   46.92
13  Mikel                        47.86
14  Schmidt                    1:05.75
[/COLOR]
```
3x3x3 Blindfolded: (13)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  Mike Hughey                1:07.32
 2  yoinneroid                 1:16.57
 3  MatsBergsten               1:17.45
 4  CuberMan                   1:34.40
 5  riley                      1:59.32
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
 6  Skullush                   2:01.05
 7  Tao Yu                     2:07.92
 8  Jaycee                     2:18.10
 9  okayama                    2:22.76
10  mycube                     2:35.65
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
11  Mikel                      3:43.47
12  MeshuggahX                 4:09.80
13  brandbest1                 4:21.21
[/COLOR]
```
4x4x4 Blindfolded: (3)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  MatsBergsten               6:09.26
 2  Mike Hughey                6:24.46
 3  yoinneroid                 7:32.60
[/COLOR]
```
5x5x5 Blindfolded: (3)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  Mike Hughey               12:33.00
 2  MatsBergsten              14:53.95
 3  yoinneroid                18:36.84
[/COLOR]
```
6x6x6 Blindfolded: (1)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  Mike Hughey               24:37.68
[/COLOR]
```
3x3 Multi blind: (5)​

```
1  yoinneroid                8.6
 2  Mike Hughey               5.8
 3  Jaycee                    2.4
 4  riley                     1.2
 5  mycube                    0.4
[/COLOR]
```
3x3 Match the scramble: (4)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  Mike Hughey                1:07.77
 2  Tao Yu                     1:10.66
 3  Jaycee                     1:20.10
 4  mycube                     1:53.43
[/COLOR]
```
2-3-4 Relay: (21)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  yoinneroid                   57.51
 2  CuberMan                   1:08.71
 3  AustinReed                 1:10.42
 4  zaki                       1:17.38
 5  riley                      1:17.56
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
 6  Tao Yu                     1:18.29
 7  JianhanC                   1:18.78
 8  mycube                     1:19.09
 9  Daniel Liamitz             1:20.73
10  dinostef                   1:21.09
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
11  Jaycee                     1:27.47
12  Divineskulls               1:30.64
13  MeshuggahX                 1:49.22
14  Mike Hughey                1:55.81
15  AndersB                    2:00.61
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
16  FinnGamer                  2:06.52
17  Mikel                      2:09.25
18  ThomasJE                   2:40.02
19  Schmidt                    2:45.59
20  MatsBergsten               3:40.39
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
21  Reprobate                  5:45.46
[/COLOR]
```
2-3-4-5 Relay: (13)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  yoinneroid                 2:16.57
 2  zaki                       2:51.43
 3  JianhanC                   3:05.24
 4  dinostef                   3:08.07
 5  AustinReed                 3:20.01
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
 6  mycube                     3:21.13
 7  riley                      3:38.35
 8  AndersB                    4:14.79
 9  Jaycee                     4:14.97
10  Mike Hughey                4:26.73
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
11  MeshuggahX                 4:48.68
12  FinnGamer                  5:28.78
13  Reprobate                 11:56.59
[/COLOR]
```
Magic: (10)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  brandbest1                    0.93
 2  dinostef                      1.32
 3  Mikel                         1.33
 4  MaeLSTRoM                     1.35
 5  BlueDevil                     1.36
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
 6  AndersB                       1.41
 7  antoineccantin                1.44
 8  riley                         1.48
 9  Mike Hughey                   1.64
10  yoinneroid                    1.74
[/COLOR]
```
Master Magic: (8)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  antoineccantin                2.33
 2  dinostef                      3.03
 3  brandbest1                    3.04
 4  Mikel                         3.42
 5  BlueDevil                     3.50
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
 6  yoinneroid                    3.66
 7  Mike Hughey                   3.67
 8  riley                         4.12
[/COLOR]
```
Skewb: (4)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  Mike Hughey                  15.88
 2  AndersB                      21.67
 3  Schmidt                      23.13
 4  riley                        24.61
[/COLOR]
```
Clock: (7)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  Andrejon                      8.89
 2  comamycube                    9.89
 3  yoinneroid                   11.34
 4  zaki                         13.16
 5  CuberMan                     14.72
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
 6  Mike Hughey                  16.13
 7  BlueDevil                    20.43
[/COLOR]
```
Pyraminx: (24)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  Andrejon                      5.74
 2  Maxelino                      6.25
 3  Skullush                      6.63
 4  AustinReed                    6.84
 5  cuberkid10                    6.85
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
 6  Alcuber                       6.92
 7  yoinneroid                    6.99
 8  CuberMan                      7.22
 9  zaki                          7.62
10  antoineccantin                7.72
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
11  BlueDevil                     8.06
12  Daniel Liamitz                8.12
13  comamycube                    8.78
14  Jaycee                        9.35
15  riley                         9.48
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
16  mycube                        9.67
17  brandbest1                    9.95
18  ThomasJE                     10.89
19  Kenneth Svendson             11.85
20  Mike Hughey                  13.37
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
21  dinostef                     13.38
22  Schmidt                      14.64
23  AndersB                      14.75
24  Mikel                        15.78
[/COLOR]
```
Megaminx: (12)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  dinostef                   1:16.56
 2  JianhanC                   1:19.14
 3  Divineskulls               1:25.14
 4  antoineccantin             1:30.32
 5  yoinneroid                 1:44.08
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
 6  AndersB                    2:05.38
 7  AustinReed                 2:08.45
 8  CuberMan                   2:09.30
 9  Daniel Liamitz             2:13.24
10  mycube                     2:20.14
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
11  Mike Hughey                2:53.94
12  arcio1                     3:14.37
[/COLOR]
```
Square-1: (10)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  yoinneroid                   30.37
 2  comamycube                   31.93
 3  Mike Hughey                  38.02
 4  brandbest1                   38.46
 5  BlueDevil                    38.78
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
 6  Skullush                     39.52
 7  Mikel                      1:03.21
 8  AndersB                    1:07.69
 9  Schmidt                    1:36.58
10  hfsdo                      1:49.63
[/COLOR]
```
3x3x3 fewest moves: (7)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  okayama                   24.2
 2  guusrs                    24.4
 3  Mike Hughey               27.8
 4  Jaycee                    29.6
 5  mycube                    31.8
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
 6  emolover                  39.2
 7  yoinneroid                41.8
[/COLOR]
```


----------



## MatsBergsten (Oct 5, 2012)

And here the same for weeks 26-39. Check your progress .

2x2x2: (40)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  CuberMan                      2.48
 2  yoinneroid                    2.91
 3  fazrulz                       2.96
 4  Muhammad Jihan                3.14
 5  Tao Yu                        3.15
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
 6  Andrejon                      3.18
 7  Maxelino                      3.26
 8  mycube                        3.28
 9  Hendry cahyadi                3.76
10  riley                         3.96
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
11  KCuber                        4.10
12  Jaycee                        4.28
13  zaki                          4.34
14  Lapinsavant                   4.47
15  Andri Maulana                 4.53
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
16  FinnGamer                     4.73
17  PandaCuber                    4.74
18  BlueDevil                     4.83
19  brandbest1                    4.91
20  Alcuber                       5.00
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
21  gunner                        5.15
22  mande                         5.19
23  bryson azzopard               5.51
24  djwcoco                       5.67
25  Sillas                        5.78
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
26  Kukuh Trisna                  5.95
27  MeshuggahX                    6.05
28  Mike Hughey                   6.31
29  uvafan                        6.41
30  FaLoL                         6.46
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
31  Schmidt                       6.64
32  rona3                         6.65
33  Kenneth Svendson              6.85
34  Mikel                         7.05
35  Zaterlord                     7.14
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
36  ickathu                       7.66
37  DuffyEdge                     9.57
38  ScubeH                       12.00
39  hfsdo                        12.44
40  MatsBergsten                 14.15
[/COLOR]
```
3x3x3 : (46)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  fazrulz                       8.41
 2  Muhammad Jihan                9.21
 3  yoinneroid                   10.06
 4  CuberMan                     10.09
 5  Hendry cahyadi               10.74
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
 6  KCuber                       11.18
 7  riley                        11.64
 8  mycube                       12.49
 9  Andrejon                     12.51
10  Tao Yu                       12.94
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
11  Lapinsavant                  13.13
12  Andri Maulana                13.32
13  zaki                         13.80
14  jla                          13.84
15  Kukuh Trisna                 14.42
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
16  BlueDevil                    15.21
17  uvafan                       15.90
18  Jaycee                       15.96
19  mande                        15.99
20  FinnGamer                    16.57
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
21  PandaCuber                   16.64
22  MeshuggahX                   17.49
23  Sillas                       17.65
24  Krag                         17.72
25  Mikel                        17.79
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
26  Kenneth Svendson             17.81
27  Selkie                       17.89
28  awesomecuber150              18.06
29  Maxelino                     18.68
30  bryson azzopard              19.26
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
31  FaLoL                        20.13
32  Mike Hughey                  20.68
33  djwcoco                      21.90
34  Alcuber                      22.19
35  aznanimedude                 22.41
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
36  rona3                        22.51
37  gunner                       23.40
38  Zaterlord                    23.81
39  ScubeH                       24.39
40  Schmidt                      24.85
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
41  arcio1                       25.28
42  ickathu                      25.33
43  DuffyEdge                    29.82
44  hfsdo                        30.64
45  MatsBergsten                 33.71
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
46  calebcole203                 33.75
[/COLOR]
```
4x4x4: (28)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  fazrulz                      36.65
 2  yoinneroid                   38.22
 3  KCuber                       44.83
 4  CuberMan                     45.77
 5  Hendry cahyadi               47.73
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
 6  zaki                         49.29
 7  mycube                       51.65
 8  riley                        55.58
 9  Andri Maulana                56.80
10  Lapinsavant                1:01.62
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
11  Maxelino                   1:07.35
12  FinnGamer                  1:13.24
13  MeshuggahX                 1:14.15
14  Selkie                     1:15.38
15  BlueDevil                  1:22.15
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
16  FaLoL                      1:23.33
17  Mikel                      1:25.04
18  Mike Hughey                1:27.19
19  djwcoco                    1:27.97
20  Kenneth Svendson           1:28.71
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
21  Kukuh Trisna               1:31.82
22  rona3                      1:44.25
23  awesomecuber150            1:53.69
24  uvafan                     2:00.98
25  Alcuber                    2:09.23
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
26  Schmidt                    2:32.66
27  MatsBergsten               2:32.83
28  DuffyEdge                  2:54.25
[/COLOR]
```
5x5x5: (17)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  yoinneroid                 1:20.30
 2  zaki                       1:29.36
 3  Hendry cahyadi             1:31.87
 4  CuberMan                   1:38.74
 5  KCuber                     1:41.91
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
 6  mycube                     1:46.42
 7  AustinReed                 1:46.52
 8  riley                      1:52.07
 9  Andri Maulana              1:52.74
10  Lapinsavant                2:02.42
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
11  Mike Hughey                2:18.33
12  FinnGamer                  2:31.37
13  Selkie                     2:34.86
14  FaLoL                      2:46.58
15  awesomecuber150            2:52.32
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
16  Kenneth Svendson           3:03.94
17  Mikel                      3:06.94
[/COLOR]
```
6x6x6: (7)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  zaki                       3:04.92
 2  mycube                     3:16.78
 3  KCuber                     3:18.77
 4  AustinReed                 3:44.30
 5  Mike Hughey                4:40.45
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
 6  riley                      4:41.22
 7  FaLoL                      5:27.09
[/COLOR]
```
7x7x7: (6)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  mycube                     4:51.94
 2  zaki                       5:03.33
 3  KCuber                     5:11.30
 4  Mike Hughey                6:58.68
 5  Selkie                     7:48.61
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
 6  FaLoL                      8:58.65
[/COLOR]
```
3x3 one handed: (25)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  yoinneroid                   15.88
 2  antoineccantin               16.15
 3  CuberMan                     18.30
 4  KCuber                       18.56
 5  Hendry cahyadi               19.86
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
 6  mycube                       24.35
 7  Kukuh Trisna                 26.10
 8  Andri Maulana                26.64
 9  riley                        27.80
10  Lapinsavant                  28.99
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
11  MeshuggahX                   31.30
12  zaki                         31.69
13  Kenneth Svendson             36.05
14  Mikel                        37.99
15  arcio1                       40.19
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
16  Mike Hughey                  42.35
17  FaLoL                        46.78
18  Alcuber                      47.45
19  Zaterlord                    49.25
20  uvafan                       50.98
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
21  rona3                        51.66
22  FinnGamer                    51.76
23  ickathu                      53.16
24  Schmidt                      57.79
25  ScubeH                     1:08.11
[/COLOR]
```
3x3 with feet: (7)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  Andri Maulana              1:06.57
 2  Kenneth Svendson           1:09.67
 3  yoinneroid                 1:25.40
 4  Mike Hughey                1:43.02
 5  zaki                       2:15.60
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
 6  calebcole203               3:53.81
 7  Mikel                      4:09.94
[/COLOR]
```
2x2x2 Blindfolded: (12)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  CuberMan                     10.57
 2  riley                        12.04
 3  yoinneroid                   15.68
 4  Mike Hughey                  18.90
 5  Andri Maulana                19.43
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
 6  MatsBergsten                 26.21
 7  Mikel                        33.27
 8  mycube                       33.95
 9  bryson azzopard              41.41
10  Lapinsavant                  44.22
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
11  FaLoL                      1:01.88
12  Schmidt                    1:02.17
[/COLOR]
```
3x3x3 Blindfolded: (11)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  Mike Hughey                1:03.06
 2  Hendry cahyadi             1:07.81
 3  riley                      1:13.45
 4  MatsBergsten               1:16.03
 5  Andri Maulana              1:16.22
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
 6  yoinneroid                 1:25.83
 7  CuberMan                   1:52.62
 8  mycube                     2:19.85
 9  Mikel                      2:29.83
10  okayama                    2:33.56
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
11  scylla                     3:36.94
[/COLOR]
```
4x4x4 Blindfolded: (5)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  Mike Hughey                6:03.50
 2  MatsBergsten               6:37.77
 3  yoinneroid                 8:35.32
 4  okayama                   11:14.08
 5  Mikel                     17:01.16
[/COLOR]
```
5x5x5 Blindfolded: (3)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  Mike Hughey               13:11.12
 2  MatsBergsten              15:19.42
 3  yoinneroid                19:46.90
[/COLOR]
```
6x6x6 Blindfolded: (1)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  Mike Hughey               28:42.42
[/COLOR]
```
3x3 Multi blind: (9)​

```
1  Jakube                    12.2
 2  Mike Hughey               7.6
 3  yoinneroid                5.6
 4  MatsBergsten              5.0
 5  Hendry cahyadi            3.4
 6  riley                     3.2
 7  mycube                    2.2
 8  Mikel                     2.2
 9  Andri Maulana             2.2
[/COLOR]
```
3x3 Match the scramble: (4)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  Muhammad Jihan               50.21
 2  mycube                       56.63
 3  Mike Hughey                1:05.89
 4  yoinneroid                 1:30.78
[/COLOR]
```
2-3-4 Relay: (16)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  yoinneroid                   51.99
 2  CuberMan                   1:02.43
 3  Hendry cahyadi             1:05.37
 4  zaki                       1:08.94
 5  Andri Maulana              1:14.94
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
 6  mycube                     1:17.23
 7  riley                      1:18.81
 8  Lapinsavant                1:26.69
 9  FinnGamer                  1:43.04
10  Mikel                      1:50.77
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
11  FaLoL                      1:55.08
12  Kenneth Svendson           1:56.77
13  Kukuh Trisna               1:58.09
14  Mike Hughey                2:03.82
15  rona3                      2:11.13
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
16  MatsBergsten               3:48.90
[/COLOR]
```
2-3-4-5 Relay: (12)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  yoinneroid                 2:15.58
 2  zaki                       2:40.39
 3  Hendry cahyadi             2:47.92
 4  CuberMan                   2:52.14
 5  mycube                     3:13.34
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
 6  riley                      3:23.77
 7  Andri Maulana              3:25.91
 8  Lapinsavant                3:46.80
 9  FinnGamer                  4:14.64
10  Mike Hughey                4:24.89
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
11  FaLoL                      4:46.23
12  Mikel                      4:55.34
[/COLOR]
```
Magic: (5)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  Andri Maulana                 0.95
 2  Mikel                         1.12
 3  riley                         1.43
 4  Mike Hughey                   1.67
 5  FaLoL                         3.30
[/COLOR]
```
Master Magic: (4)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  Andri Maulana                 2.62
 2  Mikel                         2.96
 3  Mike Hughey                   3.55
 4  FaLoL                         9.70
[/COLOR]
```
Skewb: (2)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  Mike Hughey                  15.29
 2  Schmidt                      25.81
[/COLOR]
```
Clock: (7)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  Andrejon                      9.72
 2  yoinneroid                   11.02
 3  zaki                         12.61
 4  CuberMan                     14.26
 5  Andri Maulana                16.40
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
 6  Mike Hughey                  17.06
 7  Schmidt                      40.15
[/COLOR]
```
Pyraminx: (19)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  Maxelino                      4.54
 2  Andrejon                      5.52
 3  zaki                          5.54
 4  Alcuber                       5.96
 5  Muhammad Jihan                6.14
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
 6  yoinneroid                    6.46
 7  ickathu                       6.76
 8  CuberMan                      6.82
 9  BlueDevil                     7.04
10  Lapinsavant                   7.61
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
11  Hendry cahyadi                7.64
12  Andri Maulana                 7.86
13  mycube                        9.51
14  riley                        10.07
15  FaLoL                        12.83
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
16  Mike Hughey                  13.09
17  Mikel                        14.44
18  Schmidt                      15.50
19  DuffyEdge                    20.15
[/COLOR]
```
Megaminx: (5)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  Divineskulls               1:08.60
 2  yoinneroid                 1:40.22
 3  mycube                     2:17.29
 4  Mike Hughey                2:55.12
 5  FaLoL                      3:05.87
[/COLOR]
```
Square-1: (5)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  Czery                        22.64
 2  yoinneroid                   26.91
 3  Mike Hughey                  38.82
 4  Mikel                      1:17.24
 5  hfsdo                      1:23.00
[/COLOR]
```
3x3x3 fewest moves: (13)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  okayama                   25.6
 2  guusrs                    26.0
 3  mycube                    27.8
 4  irontwig                  28.8
 5  Jaycee                    30.4
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
 6  Andri Maulana             30.8
 7  Mike Hughey               34.4
 8  yoinneroid                39.0
 9  Selkie                    42.2
10  Kukuh Trisna              48.0
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
11  FaLoL                     57.2
12  Mikel                     57.2
13  DuffyEdge                 65.0
[/COLOR]
```


----------



## MatsBergsten (Oct 5, 2012)

I don't seem to manage to get the total sums for the weekly competitions week 1-39.
I'll try to fix it this weekend.

Hah, I made it . So here's the sum in the Weekly Competition week 1-39


*Grand total*

14004 yoinneroid
11150 Mike Hughey
10556 mycube
10105 CuberMan
7779 SimonWestlund
7529 riley
6243 AustinReed
5796 MaeLSTRoM
5365 asiahyoo1997
5088 Jaycee
4793 AndersB
4656 Tao Yu
4620 JianhanC
4136 Andrejon
4071 fazrulz
3965 Divineskulls
3850 Jakube
3813 henrik
3736 MatsBergsten
3715 zaki
3568 Yttrium
3545 Mikel
3169 Mcuber5
3136 dinostef
2985 brandbest1
2974 antoineccantin
2836 FinnGamer
2713 bryson azzopard
2673 Skullush
2671 theZcuber
2641 Cuber952
2613 HampusHansson
2610 Kenneth Svendson
2590 Evan Liu
2500 Andri Maulana
2479 Alcuber
2361 okayama
2166 BlueDevil
2153 Hendry cahyadi
2132 AnsonL
2095 WTF2L?
2092 jonlin
2071 Krag
2021 Schmidt
2009 ilham ridhwan
1973 emolover
1963 janelle
1943 cuberkid10
1804 Odder
1741 Rubiks560
1674 MeshuggahX
1594 Muhammad Jihan
1528 ybs1230
1507 jaysammey777
1505 rickcube
1487 Maxelino
1481 elimescube
1402 TheAria97
1347 Sillas
1331 nickvu2
1312 Tim Reynolds
1238 MichaelErskine
1207 Lapinsavant
1181 comamycube
1150 mande
1134 KCuber
1103 FaLoL
1100 rock1313
1090 nathanajah
1079 jla
1073 Daniel Liamitz
1069 yale
1032 Zane_C
1020 gass
1017 tozies24
989 Neo63
954 ThomasJE
952 Aria97
907 Selkie
880 szatan
880 Sa967St
802 PandaCuber
784 LouisCormier
779 thatkid
742 Kukuh Trisna
742 Kian
721 casarengga
714 chrissyd
711 Magellanic
699 brynt97
699 Hays
677 dimwmuni
650 a small kitten
650 masteranders1
648 guusrs
640 Moops
614 uvafan
603 cuber952
584 balloon6610
577 shubhayankabir
548 amostay2004
547 Yes, We Can!
539 djwcoco
537 APdRF
536 aronpm
531 The Rubik Mai
510 yohanestheda
509 waffle=ijm
507 xcuber99
503 Norbi
502 DuffyEdge
496 Ickenicke
492 Unnoticed
492 Yuxuibbs
483 Ninja Storm
479 jorgeskm
470 squilliams
469 ickathu
469 Kamil Fiedoruk
468 CubicNL
465 TheDubDubJr
458 Czery
454 cubeflip
453 Akash Rupela
450 Noahaha
443 pwnAge
430 hfsdo
422 pdilla
420 mrjames113083
412 Reprobate
412 toma
410 vlarsen
409 Zaterlord
409 Tx789
392 anakalim
390 AvidCuber
384 HelpCube
380 angham
375 irontwig
369 Jaysammey777
368 arcio1
366 Radityo
357 gunner
353 rona3
338 WilsonAlvis
334 James Ludlow
332 hcfong
330 RoboCopter87
321 awesomecuber150
320 superduperabner
318 Perff
314 AbstractAlg
311 5BLD
309 jeff081692
304 kirtpro
300 Hong_Zhang
297 Jenscold
296 mitch1234
292 ZhanChi5
289 wlstjd2145
287 Sakoleg
271 rainballdog
266 rubiksarlen
265 Jdegotta
262 alfacuber
257 Cubenovice
247 7942139101129
245 Bhargav777
234 nccube
230 MrRubiksUFO
229 Petezorzz
222 Pyjam
222 Reinier Schippers
221 kinch2002
219 Lumej
217 ardi4nto
215 yash_998
211 googlebleh
209 Gabig
206 Trondhat
205 Outsmash
204 calebcole203
202 mDiPalma
200 ManasijV
200 rk960925
197 cmhardw
197 Kare
195 Thaynara
193 Attila
190 aznanimedude
189 Kev43
184 dcuber98
174 mrpotatoman14
171 oranjules
170 DYGH.Tjen
167 DaveyCow
165 Brute Force
164 pady
157 scylla
155 ilie
153 bassgdae13
153 y235
152 yuxuibbs
140 ottozing
138 hugarlandel
136 onlyleftname
136 andyfreeman
136 nekosensei
133 Guti
132 CommaYou
131 rayhan
130 ScubeH
127 danthecuber
126 already1329
126 yoohd77
125 Hyprul 9-ty2
123 TheChriskage
122 vd
121 Ickathu
117 Edmund
116 bluecloe45
111 Chrisalead
105 RCTACameron
104 Bilbo
101 PM 1729
100 marcobelotti
99 frgzzzzz
98 MadeToReply
96 Iggy
96 Specs112
91 Ranzha V. Emodrach
91 pjk
89 JonathanH
88 Thunderbolt
87 jokerman5656
86 KryuzbanDmitry
85 drewsopchak
85 cubecraze1
85 square-3
83 t3takup
83 Escher
82 Shortey
79 hatep
78 conn9
70 yohanestheda1896
69 Prod1gy
67 AwesomeGabs24
64 uyneb2000
64 ljackstar
63 majikat
60 Kzip
60 Jhiroyuki1
56 gamegazerock
56 jrb
55 lordblendi
54 god of rubic 2
54 moroder
54 Micael
53 NevinsCPH
53 RanzhaVEmodrach
52 x-colo-x
52 Martial
49 ReCuber
47 PianoCube
46 coopermumford
46 Elliot
44 VP123
43 04mucklowd
42 mullemeckmannen
40 Tj2OY
40 Shikhar Mohan
40 hic2482w
39 robok94
38 SweetSolver
38 TheWitcher
38 megaminxwin
37 Robocopter87
36 StachuK1992
35 MediocreDude
35 CubeRoots
34 Inf3rn0
32 kevinchoc
32 JasonLee
30 MagicMaster
28 manyhobbyfreak
28 Halimua
26 Brest
26 kjcellist
26 snorri
25 izzy azzopardi
24 sneaklyfox
24 BrainOfSweden
22 CuberPanda
22 Goater
22 Sébastien_Auroux
22 jetcuber
21 Sahid Velji
17 Simbjoern
16 camdenyoyo
16 snorri orn
16 sebastian
15 YddEd
15 EAncell1514
13 TimC
13 shubhiks
11 rwcinoto
10 NoHacer
9 siva.shanmukh
9 Pirate
8 IamBatchie
7 khoavo12
7 Photon
6 Upsyllon03
6 Dicky Junior
5 userman
5 micronexer
4 cfelicella
4 sam596
3 Collinbxyz

*2x2x2*

1611 CuberMan
1604 yoinneroid
1510 mycube
1114 Tao Yu
1054 Jaycee
1010 riley
897 Alcuber
859 SimonWestlund
843 asiahyoo1997
756 AustinReed
753 fazrulz
726 Andrejon
715 FinnGamer
699 Krag
670 HampusHansson
640 MaeLSTRoM
626 henrik
594 AndersB
558 Maxelino
556 Mcuber5
549 bryson azzopard
538 emolover
529 BlueDevil
512 Divineskulls
506 antoineccantin
504 brandbest1
493 janelle
481 zaki
473 Mike Hughey
470 ybs1230
455 cuberkid10
448 dinostef
447 Odder
416 jonlin
377 TheAria97
376 Sillas
370 Skullush
363 ThomasJE
359 WTF2L?
356 Schmidt
351 Cuber952
346 Rubiks560
340 AnsonL
330 Yttrium
322 theZcuber
321 PandaCuber
320 elimescube
303 Jakube
298 JianhanC
296 Andri Maulana
284 Mikel
284 Kenneth Svendson
283 Hendry cahyadi
276 rickcube
270 yale
269 Evan Liu
255 comamycube
255 mande
254 masteranders1
249 jla
234 Muhammad Jihan
231 Magellanic
229 jaysammey777
227 Tim Reynolds
219 MeshuggahX
216 Neo63
211 tozies24
211 nathanajah
204 Aria97
197 casarengga
193 Daniel Liamitz
177 KCuber
174 shubhayankabir
172 Sa967St
167 thatkid
164 chrissyd
160 rock1313
157 gass
157 szatan
155 Lapinsavant
154 Yuxuibbs
152 Kian
151 ilham ridhwan
148 djwcoco
138 gunner
136 Hays
134 waffle=ijm
132 angham
132 AvidCuber
130 LouisCormier
124 uvafan
121 nccube
118 Norbi
116 hcfong
114 MichaelErskine
113 ilie
110 Kamil Fiedoruk
110 MatsBergsten
109 xcuber99
106 Akash Rupela
104 Yes, We Can!
103 FaLoL
103 Kukuh Trisna
100 jeff081692
98 HelpCube
94 Ickenicke
93 pdilla
89 hugarlandel
88 Edmund
87 Czery
87 dimwmuni
86 CubicNL
84 APdRF
84 yohanestheda
83 cubeflip
83 Zaterlord
83 jorgeskm
83 Bhargav777
82 balloon6610
80 nickvu2
80 Trondhat
78 pwnAge
78 Zane_C
77 RoboCopter87
77 okayama
76 The Rubik Mai
76 squilliams
75 mrpotatoman14
75 alfacuber
73 Perff
72 Unnoticed
71 rona3
71 frgzzzzz
69 ZhanChi5
69 y235
65 Guti
65 vlarsen
61 Ninja Storm
59 ickathu
59 mrjames113083
58 DuffyEdge
58 mDiPalma
58 cuber952
56 aronpm
55 James Ludlow
54 toma
53 rk960925
53 Selkie
52 TheDubDubJr
50 kirtpro
50 Petezorzz
50 Thaynara
48 ManasijV
48 Tx789
47 mitch1234
46 kinch2002
44 rainballdog
44 DaveyCow
43 bluecloe45
43 04mucklowd
42 Noahaha
42 wlstjd2145
42 Reinier Schippers
41 Jaysammey777
40 anakalim
40 DYGH.Tjen
39 googlebleh
39 Reprobate
38 Kev43
38 MrRubiksUFO
38 Hong_Zhang
38 oranjules
38 square-3
37 rayhan
36 Radityo
36 onlyleftname
34 7942139101129
34 hfsdo
33 rubiksarlen
32 cubecraze1
32 Outsmash
32 dcuber98
32 conn9
31 superduperabner
30 yuxuibbs
30 CommaYou
30 Bilbo
29 Jenscold
29 ardi4nto
28 ottozing
28 5BLD
28 danthecuber
26 Prod1gy
25 Chrisalead
25 marcobelotti
25 jrb
24 mullemeckmannen
23 yohanestheda1896
23 bassgdae13
22 god of rubic 2
21 TheChriskage
20 uyneb2000
20 AbstractAlg
20 Moops
19 Ranzha V. Emodrach
19 ReCuber
19 jokerman5656
18 ScubeH
18 Specs112
17 scylla
17 manyhobbyfreak
17 AwesomeGabs24
16 hatep
15 Iggy
14 Sakoleg
14 MadeToReply
14 t3takup
13 CuberPanda
13 JonathanH
12 PianoCube
12 Gabig
12 izzy azzopardi
11 lordblendi
10 moroder
10 nekosensei
9 Ickathu
9 coopermumford
9 sebastian
9 ljackstar
8 PM 1729
8 Jhiroyuki1
8 Micael
7 VP123
7 YddEd
7 NevinsCPH
7 already1329
7 megaminxwin
7 BrainOfSweden
7 yash_998
6 Dicky Junior
4 kevinchoc
4 Lumej
3 IamBatchie
3 Collinbxyz

*3x3x3 *

1989 yoinneroid
1784 CuberMan
1775 mycube
1615 riley
1345 asiahyoo1997
1198 Tao Yu
1031 JianhanC
999 SimonWestlund
973 Andrejon
931 Jaycee
927 fazrulz
881 Kenneth Svendson
876 AndersB
851 Divineskulls
824 dinostef
780 MaeLSTRoM
767 henrik
708 FinnGamer
708 AustinReed
703 Mike Hughey
684 Krag
679 antoineccantin
649 zaki
641 Mikel
598 tozies24
596 janelle
593 jonlin
582 HampusHansson
578 Mcuber5
569 AnsonL
565 brandbest1
545 Alcuber
543 Yttrium
542 TheAria97
540 Sillas
539 BlueDevil
528 cuberkid10
519 ybs1230
518 Hendry cahyadi
512 Skullush
488 Odder
468 bryson azzopard
461 Schmidt
428 Andri Maulana
418 MeshuggahX
415 mande
409 Jakube
402 WTF2L?
399 chrissyd
398 emolover
396 brynt97
375 Zane_C
373 Rubiks560
368 balloon6610
364 yale
350 Muhammad Jihan
347 jla
339 Tim Reynolds
335 theZcuber
328 uvafan
327 elimescube
325 Aria97
324 rickcube
322 Evan Liu
307 PandaCuber
306 Lapinsavant
300 Cuber952
297 comamycube
293 ThomasJE
290 toma
278 Ickenicke
274 nathanajah
273 Kukuh Trisna
265 Jdegotta
264 a small kitten
263 amostay2004
262 pdilla
260 Magellanic
257 Yes, We Can!
254 5BLD
252 Daniel Liamitz
248 masteranders1
243 jaysammey777
233 ilham ridhwan
222 pwnAge
219 MichaelErskine
218 nickvu2
215 KCuber
215 Perff
213 Hays
212 szatan
211 MatsBergsten
210 Neo63
210 Jenscold
209 jeff081692
209 Sa967St
205 Yuxuibbs
203 AvidCuber
200 rock1313
195 Kian
193 Ninja Storm
190 aznanimedude
187 mrjames113083
184 Akash Rupela
182 gass
179 hcfong
178 squilliams
178 Selkie
176 hfsdo
175 Maxelino
166 FaLoL
165 LouisCormier
158 Zaterlord
155 casarengga
152 awesomecuber150
149 okayama
147 waffle=ijm
146 djwcoco
145 Norbi
140 thatkid
136 andyfreeman
135 CubicNL
134 Radityo
131 shubhayankabir
131 RoboCopter87
130 kirtpro
130 angham
130 Czery
128 aronpm
126 Moops
125 cubeflip
125 Hyprul 9-ty2
123 HelpCube
121 dimwmuni
119 Reinier Schippers
115 The Rubik Mai
112 Outsmash
109 arcio1
108 xcuber99
107 7942139101129
104 rubiksarlen
104 jorgeskm
104 TheDubDubJr
101 oranjules
98 WilsonAlvis
98 yohanestheda
95 alfacuber
93 AbstractAlg
92 Trondhat
87 ZhanChi5
87 APdRF
84 gunner
83 Escher
83 vlarsen
79 rona3
79 DuffyEdge
78 Kamil Fiedoruk
78 Bhargav777
76 rk960925
75 nekosensei
74 ickathu
74 superduperabner
72 anakalim
72 nccube
71 Unnoticed
71 Thaynara
70 Lumej
69 cuber952
68 Tx789
65 Petezorzz
65 RCTACameron
63 CommaYou
63 MrRubiksUFO
62 Kare
61 Bilbo
60 Kzip
59 yoohd77
59 Specs112
57 vd
57 pady
57 DaveyCow
56 bassgdae13
56 rainballdog
56 ManasijV
55 calebcole203
55 wlstjd2145
54 Noahaha
53 googlebleh
53 kinch2002
53 RanzhaVEmodrach
52 mrpotatoman14
52 JonathanH
52 Reprobate
51 ScubeH
50 drewsopchak
49 scylla
49 Brute Force
48 Shortey
48 ardi4nto
47 mitch1234
46 pjk
46 James Ludlow
44 moroder
44 onlyleftname
44 danthecuber
43 Prod1gy
41 bluecloe45
41 dcuber98
40 Gabig
40 yuxuibbs
40 Tj2OY
40 already1329
40 DYGH.Tjen
40 mDiPalma
40 Shikhar Mohan
40 hic2482w
39 rayhan
39 Thunderbolt
39 Hong_Zhang
39 robok94
38 Guti
37 yash_998
37 square-3
36 ottozing
36 StachuK1992
36 Jaysammey777
35 MediocreDude
35 Chrisalead
35 CubeRoots
35 majikat
34 PM 1729
34 Inf3rn0
34 lordblendi
33 Ranzha V. Emodrach
33 Sakoleg
33 uyneb2000
33 TheChriskage
32 god of rubic 2
32 yohanestheda1896
32 MadeToReply
32 y235
31 conn9
31 hugarlandel
29 marcobelotti
29 Edmund
28 NevinsCPH
28 TheWitcher
28 Halimua
28 jokerman5656
27 Iggy
26 snorri
25 cubecraze1
24 sneaklyfox
24 ljackstar
22 jetcuber
22 coopermumford
21 Brest
21 Kev43
21 t3takup
21 Sahid Velji
19 megaminxwin
18 MagicMaster
18 mullemeckmannen
17 Simbjoern
17 BrainOfSweden
16 camdenyoyo
16 snorri orn
16 AwesomeGabs24
15 kjcellist
15 EAncell1514
14 hatep
14 Martial
13 TimC
13 shubhiks
13 Micael
12 PianoCube
12 Cubenovice
12 jrb
11 VP123
10 NoHacer
9 kevinchoc
9 Ickathu
9 CuberPanda
9 Pirate
9 Jhiroyuki1
9 Robocopter87
8 YddEd
7 Photon
7 sebastian
6 Upsyllon03
5 userman
5 IamBatchie
4 ReCuber
4 cfelicella
4 sam596

*4x4x4*

1412 yoinneroid
1179 mycube
1172 CuberMan
819 asiahyoo1997
774 riley
741 JianhanC
698 AustinReed
666 SimonWestlund
597 fazrulz
586 Mike Hughey
585 Tao Yu
585 MaeLSTRoM
583 Divineskulls
540 zaki
516 Andrejon
500 Jaycee
414 Mcuber5
413 henrik
407 Jakube
404 FinnGamer
404 AndersB
399 dinostef
375 Mikel
362 antoineccantin
349 cuberkid10
334 Yttrium
309 Kenneth Svendson
303 brandbest1
296 HampusHansson
279 WTF2L?
272 bryson azzopard
271 Schmidt
266 Hendry cahyadi
266 jonlin
261 MeshuggahX
260 elimescube
252 Maxelino
249 Skullush
241 Andri Maulana
234 MatsBergsten
229 AnsonL
226 Evan Liu
223 BlueDevil
219 rickcube
216 yale
208 ybs1230
204 Cuber952
186 MichaelErskine
172 Lapinsavant
172 ilham ridhwan
167 Muhammad Jihan
166 Rubiks560
166 nickvu2
161 KCuber
158 Daniel Liamitz
158 emolover
156 Tim Reynolds
153 comamycube
152 Zane_C
152 Krag
150 WilsonAlvis
147 rock1313
140 Magellanic
140 Yes, We Can!
136 amostay2004
135 Hays
130 Selkie
127 Sa967St
123 FaLoL
120 jla
119 gass
118 Neo63
118 LouisCormier
114 theZcuber
112 szatan
108 chrissyd
107 anakalim
106 jaysammey777
102 masteranders1
100 janelle
97 djwcoco
96 waffle=ijm
95 thatkid
94 Odder
92 Aria97
88 dimwmuni
85 angham
84 nathanajah
79 xcuber99
77 Kukuh Trisna
77 PandaCuber
75 CubicNL
72 Sillas
70 gunner
70 The Rubik Mai
68 Kian
66 Alcuber
65 Reprobate
65 vlarsen
64 alfacuber
64 Ninja Storm
64 tozies24
63 yohanestheda
61 APdRF
61 aronpm
60 Akash Rupela
59 superduperabner
58 ottozing
57 cubeflip
56 ardi4nto
55 ZhanChi5
54 casarengga
53 TheDubDubJr
52 Radityo
52 DuffyEdge
52 Ickenicke
51 HelpCube
51 Kare
50 ickathu
49 cuber952
48 pwnAge
48 ThomasJE
47 shubhayankabir
47 Thaynara
46 awesomecuber150
45 rona3
44 toma
43 Unnoticed
41 yoohd77
41 mrjames113083
40 googlebleh
40 uvafan
40 Brute Force
40 RoboCopter87
39 MrRubiksUFO
39 wlstjd2145
39 Reinier Schippers
38 rainballdog
38 TheAria97
36 Sakoleg
35 Czery
35 danthecuber
34 mitch1234
34 Hong_Zhang
34 jorgeskm
34 Tx789
33 Noahaha
33 mande
32 ManasijV
29 kirtpro
29 James Ludlow
29 DaveyCow
29 Lumej
28 dcuber98
26 rayhan
26 TheChriskage
26 Moops
26 Jaysammey777
25 Kev43
25 onlyleftname
24 JonathanH
22 DYGH.Tjen
22 bassgdae13
22 Bhargav777
21 rk960925
21 AvidCuber
20 Ickathu
20 pdilla
19 ScubeH
19 Chrisalead
19 hfsdo
19 Specs112
18 NevinsCPH
18 MadeToReply
17 Iggy
17 Petezorzz
16 already1329
16 cubecraze1
16 okayama
15 scylla
15 balloon6610
15 coopermumford
15 conn9
14 Gabig
13 majikat
11 yuxuibbs
11 CommaYou
11 y235
11 hcfong
10 kevinchoc
10 TheWitcher
10 megaminxwin
9 kjcellist
9 Jhiroyuki1
7 khoavo12
6 hatep
6 Trondhat
5 t3takup
5 marcobelotti
5 ljackstar

*5x5x5*

1020 yoinneroid
762 mycube
675 CuberMan
643 asiahyoo1997
614 JianhanC
570 Mike Hughey
562 riley
549 AustinReed
508 SimonWestlund
475 MaeLSTRoM
404 zaki
367 AndersB
359 fazrulz
284 FinnGamer
274 Jakube
270 Andrejon
257 Divineskulls
246 Yttrium
241 dinostef
220 antoineccantin
214 Mikel
213 Hendry cahyadi
213 elimescube
196 Skullush
187 MatsBergsten
180 MeshuggahX
175 Cuber952
158 Kenneth Svendson
156 WTF2L?
156 Evan Liu
154 Jaycee
151 rock1313
139 Lapinsavant
139 Tim Reynolds
138 Andri Maulana
135 nickvu2
132 Mcuber5
130 Schmidt
130 bryson azzopard
129 MichaelErskine
125 emolover
123 ilham ridhwan
108 gass
108 AnsonL
107 rickcube
106 Rubiks560
105 brandbest1
98 Sa967St
96 KCuber
96 Muhammad Jihan
91 ybs1230
91 theZcuber
85 LouisCormier
84 Selkie
83 Moops
80 Daniel Liamitz
80 jaysammey777
77 cuberkid10
75 FaLoL
68 awesomecuber150
68 HampusHansson
67 Hays
66 Reprobate
65 szatan
64 henrik
57 The Rubik Mai
54 thatkid
52 Kian
47 janelle
46 vlarsen
45 yohanestheda
45 pjk
44 mrjames113083
43 superduperabner
41 Neo63
41 cuber952
39 DuffyEdge
39 squilliams
39 jla
38 APdRF
38 TheDubDubJr
38 Ninja Storm
36 Tao Yu
32 rona3
31 Tx789
30 BlueDevil
29 MrRubiksUFO
29 okayama
29 Kare
28 frgzzzzz
28 kinch2002
28 Odder
26 yoohd77
26 masteranders1
25 Sakoleg
25 wlstjd2145
24 anakalim
24 Krag
23 mitch1234
23 jorgeskm
23 Magellanic
22 Hong_Zhang
22 Reinier Schippers
21 James Ludlow
21 jonlin
20 danthecuber
19 cubeflip
19 Chrisalead
18 dcuber98
17 Unnoticed
17 kirtpro
17 Petezorzz
17 Jaysammey777
17 dimwmuni
16 xcuber99
16 aronpm
15 Kev43
14 ZhanChi5
14 Akash Rupela
14 angham
14 Lumej
12 googlebleh
12 pdilla
11 ManasijV
11 rk960925
10 Gabig
10 hatep
10 yale
10 square-3
9 Ickathu
9 Jenscold
9 Noahaha
9 toma
9 shubhayankabir
8 ickathu
7 bassgdae13
7 balloon6610
7 RoboCopter87
6 Jhiroyuki1

*6x6x6*

563 mycube
409 Mike Hughey
317 MaeLSTRoM
310 SimonWestlund
299 AustinReed
236 JianhanC
213 zaki
190 fazrulz
172 Jakube
158 AndersB
156 asiahyoo1997
149 riley
147 Yttrium
144 okayama
109 Evan Liu
100 Cuber952
90 nickvu2
84 Divineskulls
81 bryson azzopard
75 Mikel
64 elimescube
63 ilham ridhwan
60 Reprobate
56 Skullush
56 FinnGamer
56 rock1313
55 FaLoL
55 KCuber
55 CuberMan
53 brandbest1
52 Muhammad Jihan
49 MatsBergsten
48 jaysammey777
48 Selkie
40 Tim Reynolds
37 antoineccantin
35 LouisCormier
34 Tx789
33 Andri Maulana
33 rickcube
33 MichaelErskine
32 Schmidt
29 DuffyEdge
27 Ninja Storm
27 theZcuber
26 gass
24 dinostef
24 thatkid
24 Kenneth Svendson
23 cuber952
23 henrik
20 mitch1234
20 HampusHansson
19 anakalim
18 The Rubik Mai
18 Rubiks560
17 APdRF
17 Hays
15 superduperabner
15 rainballdog
15 Jaysammey777
14 James Ludlow
14 emolover
13 Unnoticed
13 Mcuber5
12 Andrejon
12 dimwmuni
12 cuberkid10
11 ZhanChi5
11 Hong_Zhang
11 jorgeskm
11 aronpm
9 Gabig
9 Akash Rupela
8 ickathu
7 Ickathu

*7x7x7*

471 mycube
391 Mike Hughey
268 MaeLSTRoM
261 SimonWestlund
247 JianhanC
183 AustinReed
164 Jakube
144 zaki
94 AndersB
92 Cuber952
82 Yttrium
62 FaLoL
61 Mikel
60 Sa967St
58 Reprobate
58 fazrulz
58 Selkie
56 asiahyoo1997
55 KCuber
54 nickvu2
54 tozies24
54 Evan Liu
53 rock1313
51 Skullush
48 ilham ridhwan
42 Andri Maulana
33 jaysammey777
31 theZcuber
29 The Rubik Mai
28 TheDubDubJr
27 rickcube
26 Ninja Storm
26 Kenneth Svendson
21 bryson azzopard
21 henrik
20 antoineccantin
19 cuber952
18 Tim Reynolds
17 mitch1234
16 DuffyEdge
16 James Ludlow
16 HampusHansson
15 APdRF
15 emolover
15 Hays
15 elimescube
13 Hong_Zhang
13 dimwmuni
12 Jaysammey777
11 Gabig
10 Lumej
10 jla
9 Unnoticed
9 dinostef
9 FinnGamer
9 Tx789
9 thatkid
9 MatsBergsten
9 Moops
8 awesomecuber150
8 Ickathu
8 MichaelErskine
8 brandbest1
8 Odder

*3x3 one handed*

1261 yoinneroid
1062 CuberMan
1008 mycube
783 asiahyoo1997
623 riley
604 Andrejon
566 Tao Yu
546 SimonWestlund
527 henrik
507 antoineccantin
501 Mike Hughey
481 AndersB
471 Kenneth Svendson
465 MaeLSTRoM
449 Divineskulls
432 AustinReed
415 JianhanC
414 TheAria97
407 fazrulz
386 a small kitten
380 janelle
374 HampusHansson
363 dinostef
342 Sillas
332 Mikel
315 Jaycee
314 Jakube
300 Skullush
293 MeshuggahX
272 Odder
261 AnsonL
256 Aria97
250 brynt97
249 Yttrium
249 Mcuber5
247 WTF2L?
238 Hendry cahyadi
237 bryson azzopard
230 Andri Maulana
223 Cuber952
199 FinnGamer
198 zaki
190 brandbest1
187 Rubiks560
178 Kukuh Trisna
178 KCuber
176 Muhammad Jihan
173 Alcuber
169 emolover
166 rickcube
158 Evan Liu
151 jonlin
138 Daniel Liamitz
136 arcio1
135 Lapinsavant
134 mande
132 Kian
129 theZcuber
127 Neo63
123 Schmidt
121 jaysammey777
112 ilham ridhwan
109 casarengga
104 szatan
100 cubeflip
100 ybs1230
100 yale
99 cuberkid10
95 pwnAge
95 ThomasJE
94 balloon6610
91 MichaelErskine
90 WilsonAlvis
87 Unnoticed
87 HelpCube
84 waffle=ijm
82 Yuxuibbs
80 Zaterlord
77 jla
76 Tim Reynolds
75 pady
73 The Rubik Mai
73 squilliams
72 Radityo
71 FaLoL
71 aronpm
69 dimwmuni
68 xcuber99
68 7942139101129
68 thatkid
67 LouisCormier
67 shubhayankabir
64 Ninja Storm
63 comamycube
63 Norbi
62 Bhargav777
61 CubicNL
60 uvafan
60 jorgeskm
59 superduperabner
59 Akash Rupela
58 APdRF
58 hfsdo
57 TheDubDubJr
56 yohanestheda
54 nickvu2
53 Outsmash
51 elimescube
50 Czery
50 gass
49 rona3
49 Maxelino
48 cuber952
47 awesomecuber150
46 ZhanChi5
46 Elliot
46 Yes, We Can!
45 Selkie
43 amostay2004
42 ickathu
41 PM 1729
41 nccube
38 wlstjd2145
37 Moops
36 rainballdog
36 Lumej
35 Gabig
35 anakalim
35 kinch2002
35 pdilla
34 Shortey
34 googlebleh
34 Jenscold
34 nathanajah
33 Brute Force
32 yuxuibbs
31 mitch1234
31 ScubeH
31 kirtpro
30 Reprobate
30 Tx789
29 rayhan
29 MrRubiksUFO
29 5BLD
29 ManasijV
28 alfacuber
28 DYGH.Tjen
28 Noahaha
28 bassgdae13
27 DuffyEdge
26 Hays
25 RoboCopter87
25 Jaysammey777
24 mDiPalma
24 Petezorzz
23 Sakoleg
22 Guti
22 Kev43
22 y235
22 okayama
22 vlarsen
20 calebcole203
20 masteranders1
20 tozies24
19 t3takup
19 AvidCuber
17 bluecloe45
16 mrpotatoman14
16 hatep
15 VP123
15 yohanestheda1896
15 majikat
15 TheChriskage
14 rk960925
14 chrissyd
13 PianoCube
13 already1329
13 Chrisalead
13 MadeToReply
13 Hong_Zhang
13 James Ludlow
13 Trondhat
12 rubiksarlen
12 PandaCuber
11 AwesomeGabs24
11 ardi4nto
11 mrjames113083
10 lordblendi
10 dcuber98
9 CommaYou
7 Ickathu
6 Robocopter87
5 scylla
5 Jhiroyuki1
5 djwcoco

*3x3 with feet*

306 Mike Hughey
228 Kenneth Svendson
224 yoinneroid
180 henrik
137 CuberMan
104 Andri Maulana
73 antoineccantin
70 ilham ridhwan
55 AndersB
52 zaki
50 SimonWestlund
48 AustinReed
46 riley
46 Mcuber5
43 Mikel
40 calebcole203
34 Muhammad Jihan
33 casarengga
30 Yttrium
30 theZcuber
29 Andrejon
28 Cuber952
22 Radityo
22 LouisCormier
17 Evan Liu
14 dinostef
12 Tx789
12 Jaycee
11 rwcinoto
11 arcio1
11 wlstjd2145
11 jaysammey777
11 Jakube
11 asiahyoo1997
10 DuffyEdge
9 cubeflip
9 Odder
8 Skullush
7 APdRF
7 Ickenicke
6 cuber952
6 TheAria97
6 dimwmuni
5 Ickathu
5 Jenscold
5 FinnGamer
5 jonlin
5 emolover
5 t3takup
5 nickvu2
5 brandbest1
5 Divineskulls

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*

588 Mike Hughey
519 CuberMan
478 riley
457 MatsBergsten
438 AustinReed
420 yoinneroid
377 Jaycee
313 Tao Yu
305 SimonWestlund
180 Mikel
178 AndersB
165 theZcuber
162 fazrulz
152 Andri Maulana
152 Rubiks560
147 AnsonL
143 MaeLSTRoM
142 Evan Liu
141 mycube
135 Schmidt
133 Zane_C
132 bryson azzopard
120 Jakube
115 emolover
114 Mcuber5
106 Cuber952
105 jonlin
101 ilham ridhwan
100 Divineskulls
98 henrik
96 Yttrium
94 HampusHansson
93 jaysammey777
92 Krag
87 Norbi
65 Muhammad Jihan
60 Lapinsavant
60 Moops
55 aronpm
54 Odder
49 asiahyoo1997
48 Andrejon
46 Hendry cahyadi
46 shubhayankabir
45 cuberkid10
43 FaLoL
43 thatkid
43 jla
42 ilie
42 Neo63
39 vlarsen
39 szatan
35 Maxelino
34 BlueDevil
33 cuber952
32 Unnoticed
32 yash_998
29 KCuber
29 Jaysammey777
26 Tim Reynolds
25 waffle=ijm
24 dimwmuni
23 Sakoleg
23 hfsdo
23 gass
21 Noahaha
21 Kian
18 Kev43
18 rainballdog
17 xcuber99
17 James Ludlow
17 brandbest1
16 scylla
16 ickathu
16 x-colo-x
15 bluecloe45
15 APdRF
15 DuffyEdge
14 antoineccantin
14 ybs1230
14 mande
12 jorgeskm
12 t3takup
12 casarengga
11 manyhobbyfreak
11 Ickathu
10 Hong_Zhang
10 Micael
9 Skullush
9 Akash Rupela
8 yohanestheda
8 Tx789
8 rock1313
7 mDiPalma
7 TheDubDubJr
7 wlstjd2145
7 nekosensei
6 Guti
5 already1329
5 Cubenovice
5 Selkie
4 Zaterlord
4 HelpCube
4 JianhanC

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*

822 Mike Hughey
750 MatsBergsten
643 yoinneroid
539 riley
529 CuberMan
360 SimonWestlund
332 okayama
294 Zane_C
291 Jaycee
283 Jakube
253 Tao Yu
247 mycube
236 Mikel
220 henrik
207 AustinReed
206 MaeLSTRoM
194 Hendry cahyadi
186 Mcuber5
177 Skullush
168 Noahaha
159 mande
158 Andri Maulana
152 Yttrium
151 AndersB
144 nickvu2
144 WTF2L?
129 AbstractAlg
128 Krag
124 yash_998
121 Rubiks560
121 theZcuber
118 jonlin
118 brandbest1
117 rubiksarlen
113 ilham ridhwan
106 amostay2004
99 Cuber952
98 fazrulz
94 Moops
84 MeshuggahX
81 Evan Liu
80 cmhardw
79 Norbi
76 aronpm
65 vd
65 bryson azzopard
61 Sakoleg
60 shubhayankabir
55 scylla
54 Divineskulls
53 brynt97
50 ickathu
46 FaLoL
46 jaysammey777
42 AnsonL
41 BlueDevil
38 calebcole203
38 Martial
37 dimwmuni
32 JasonLee
32 elimescube
31 Sa967St
30 Schmidt
30 HampusHansson
30 asiahyoo1997
29 casarengga
29 squilliams
28 arcio1
28 Tim Reynolds
27 szatan
26 uvafan
25 wlstjd2145
25 emolover
25 Kare
24 Lapinsavant
24 Zaterlord
24 ManasijV
23 x-colo-x
23 Micael
23 Cubenovice
23 nekosensei
22 LouisCormier
22 Czery
18 Radityo
18 Hong_Zhang
18 jorgeskm
18 thatkid
16 drewsopchak
16 xcuber99
16 TheDubDubJr
16 Kian
16 rock1313
15 Ranzha V. Emodrach
15 Muhammad Jihan
15 Kev43
15 Jaysammey777
14 antoineccantin
14 Andrejon
12 nathanajah
10 PianoCube
10 Gabig
10 kirtpro
10 Ninja Storm
9 Ickathu
9 gunner
9 already1329
9 Odder
8 Unnoticed
8 rickcube
7 DuffyEdge
6 hatep
6 APdRF
6 Brute Force
6 y235
6 cuber952
6 Selkie
6 tozies24
6 jla

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*

523 Mike Hughey
491 MatsBergsten
410 yoinneroid
259 okayama
213 CuberMan
211 SimonWestlund
110 Mikel
104 Jakube
101 Yttrium
85 theZcuber
74 Jaycee
74 AustinReed
73 Skullush
66 Hendry cahyadi
59 henrik
56 ilham ridhwan
55 Cuber952
52 nickvu2
37 rock1313
32 cmhardw
31 AbstractAlg
31 dimwmuni
26 riley
24 jaysammey777
21 Mcuber5
20 Cubenovice
20 HampusHansson
19 jonlin
16 Sakoleg
16 brandbest1
13 x-colo-x
13 Noahaha
13 jorgeskm
12 Rubiks560
9 siva.shanmukh
8 Gabig
8 Hong_Zhang
8 antoineccantin
8 casarengga
8 cuber952
8 Kare
8 AndersB
8 WTF2L?

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*

511 Mike Hughey
420 MatsBergsten
372 yoinneroid
152 okayama
151 SimonWestlund
138 Jakube
85 cmhardw
80 theZcuber
63 nickvu2
51 Yttrium
50 ilham ridhwan
32 Mikel
23 Skullush
20 jaysammey777
20 rock1313
12 Hong_Zhang
10 Hendry cahyadi
10 casarengga
10 henrik
10 dimwmuni

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*

446 Mike Hughey
282 MatsBergsten
60 ilham ridhwan
60 Jakube
29 theZcuber
12 casarengga
12 henrik
12 dimwmuni

*7x7x7 Blindfolded *

497 Mike Hughey
154 MatsBergsten
70 ilham ridhwan
42 Jakube
31 theZcuber
14 xcuber99
14 casarengga

*3x3 Multi blind*

595 Jakube
570 Mike Hughey
569 yoinneroid
316 SimonWestlund
293 MatsBergsten
232 okayama
213 Jaycee
195 riley
148 theZcuber
146 Skullush
143 Moops
142 Yttrium
126 Mcuber5
114 MaeLSTRoM
101 mycube
99 Cuber952
99 CuberMan
76 Rubiks560
74 Evan Liu
70 nickvu2
68 Mikel
63 ilham ridhwan
62 Andri Maulana
62 AndersB
58 Hendry cahyadi
57 jonlin
46 rock1313
34 AbstractAlg
32 jaysammey777
31 AustinReed
26 cuber952
25 Noahaha
24 mande
22 Kare
22 brandbest1
20 FaLoL
20 HampusHansson
19 drewsopchak
19 AnsonL
18 Tao Yu
17 szatan
16 jorgeskm
16 henrik
15 yash_998
15 Cubenovice
15 dimwmuni
12 Unnoticed
9 emolover
8 ickathu
8 thatkid
8 WTF2L?
7 APdRF
6 calebcole203
6 Muhammad Jihan
5 arcio1
4 antoineccantin
4 BlueDevil
4 bryson azzopard

*3x3 Match the scramble*

321 Mike Hughey
183 mycube
109 Jaycee
96 yoinneroid
83 Tao Yu
74 Evan Liu
72 AustinReed
60 jaysammey777
50 Muhammad Jihan
49 CuberMan
42 AndersB
39 Cuber952
38 vlarsen
36 Tim Reynolds
33 Yttrium
33 AnsonL
31 theZcuber
30 Mikel
29 Andri Maulana
28 rock1313
27 gass
26 emolover
23 Jakube
20 szatan
18 Lumej
17 Jaysammey777
16 janelle
15 henrik
14 Unnoticed
14 mande
13 Andrejon
11 KCuber
11 Moops
10 DuffyEdge
10 Daniel Liamitz
10 xcuber99
10 James Ludlow
10 cuber952
10 HampusHansson
9 dimwmuni
8 riley
8 Mcuber5
7 anakalim
7 Selkie
7 nathanajah
7 cuberkid10
6 APdRF
6 Noahaha
6 BlueDevil
5 cubeflip
5 ickathu
5 yohanestheda
5 Brute Force
5 ilham ridhwan
5 TheChriskage
5 jonlin
5 casarengga
5 brandbest1
5 Odder

*2-3-4 Relay*

829 yoinneroid
681 mycube
596 CuberMan
478 riley
390 SimonWestlund
382 AustinReed
332 Mike Hughey
322 JianhanC
315 Tao Yu
308 zaki
298 Divineskulls
294 Jaycee
270 MaeLSTRoM
235 dinostef
224 asiahyoo1997
216 AndersB
187 Jakube
181 FinnGamer
154 bryson azzopard
148 fazrulz
143 Mikel
140 Yttrium
138 MeshuggahX
138 cuberkid10
138 AnsonL
135 Evan Liu
128 Andrejon
128 WTF2L?
118 jonlin
113 Schmidt
113 henrik
112 Muhammad Jihan
108 Andri Maulana
106 ilham ridhwan
106 Mcuber5
102 Hendry cahyadi
96 Cuber952
91 yale
91 Kenneth Svendson
90 MichaelErskine
87 ybs1230
87 Rubiks560
83 BlueDevil
79 Daniel Liamitz
72 gass
64 szatan
63 antoineccantin
63 rock1313
61 KCuber
61 elimescube
58 Lapinsavant
58 FaLoL
58 Maxelino
57 MatsBergsten
56 brandbest1
54 Aria97
54 Tim Reynolds
53 Hays
53 dimwmuni
53 HampusHansson
52 CubicNL
51 Neo63
46 The Rubik Mai
45 jla
44 emolover
43 Selkie
43 theZcuber
41 jaysammey777
40 Kukuh Trisna
40 yohanestheda
39 gunner
36 Unnoticed
36 TheDubDubJr
32 ThomasJE
32 tozies24
31 shubhayankabir
31 mrjames113083
29 vlarsen
27 Hong_Zhang
27 Thaynara
27 Kian
26 rona3
26 cuber952
25 wlstjd2145
25 thatkid
25 Petezorzz
24 anakalim
24 rainballdog
24 Alcuber
23 uvafan
23 janelle
23 TheAria97
22 googlebleh
22 xcuber99
21 superduperabner
21 HelpCube
21 Odder
20 kirtpro
20 Jaysammey777
19 Sakoleg
19 DYGH.Tjen
19 jorgeskm
19 dcuber98
19 RoboCopter87
18 APdRF
18 Reprobate
18 chrissyd
17 rickcube
17 Skullush
17 Sillas
16 DuffyEdge
16 LouisCormier
16 mande
16 hcfong
15 Kev43
15 Magellanic
15 rk960925
15 Trondhat
14 CommaYou
14 hfsdo
14 onlyleftname
14 Ickenicke
14 Czery
13 bassgdae13
13 djwcoco
13 James Ludlow
12 Akash Rupela
11 mrpotatoman14
11 Thunderbolt
11 PandaCuber
10 Gabig
10 Noahaha
10 ardi4nto
10 toma
9 yuxuibbs
9 DaveyCow
9 AvidCuber
8 Ickathu
8 ScubeH
8 already1329
8 Moops
7 ickathu
7 Jhiroyuki1
7 Krag
6 hatep
6 Lumej
5 casarengga
4 kevinchoc
4 balloon6610
4 Tx789
3 ljackstar

*2-3-4-5 Relay*

638 yoinneroid
482 mycube
347 CuberMan
296 Mike Hughey
286 SimonWestlund
272 riley
265 zaki
262 AustinReed
250 JianhanC
249 MaeLSTRoM
157 AndersB
154 dinostef
123 FinnGamer
107 bryson azzopard
106 Jakube
106 asiahyoo1997
100 Evan Liu
95 Yttrium
89 Jaycee
81 MeshuggahX
79 WTF2L?
77 fazrulz
75 Mikel
73 Cuber952
72 Hendry cahyadi
72 Divineskulls
70 Muhammad Jihan
67 ilham ridhwan
67 cuberkid10
65 AnsonL
63 Andrejon
63 rock1313
62 gass
62 MichaelErskine
60 elimescube
56 Andri Maulana
50 Tim Reynolds
49 FaLoL
48 Lapinsavant
48 szatan
46 theZcuber
39 ybs1230
37 Hays
36 Mcuber5
35 The Rubik Mai
33 jaysammey777
31 emolover
29 antoineccantin
28 Daniel Liamitz
28 TheDubDubJr
27 yohanestheda
27 cuber952
27 Selkie
25 henrik
24 Reprobate
24 HampusHansson
23 vlarsen
21 Kian
21 jla
20 rona3
20 Tao Yu
20 Schmidt
19 KCuber
19 thatkid
18 DuffyEdge
18 superduperabner
18 jorgeskm
18 yale
17 gunner
17 anakalim
17 Kenneth Svendson
16 Hong_Zhang
16 Rubiks560
16 MatsBergsten
14 Sakoleg
14 APdRF
14 James Ludlow
13 dcuber98
12 Unnoticed
11 googlebleh
11 Jaysammey777
11 dimwmuni
10 ZhanChi5
10 Jenscold
10 Petezorzz
9 mrpotatoman14
9 Kev43
9 rickcube
8 LouisCormier
8 jonlin
8 Moops
7 mrjames113083
7 Lumej
6 ickathu
6 janelle
5 kevinchoc
5 Gabig
5 hatep
5 Noahaha
5 Tx789
5 casarengga
5 toma
5 brandbest1
4 Ickathu
4 Maxelino
4 bassgdae13
4 Jhiroyuki1
4 djwcoco
4 shubhayankabir

*Magic*

267 brandbest1
181 riley
168 Mike Hughey
161 Divineskulls
150 Mikel
148 Yttrium
148 theZcuber
143 AndersB
132 SimonWestlund
112 yoinneroid
108 ilham ridhwan
107 BlueDevil
100 MaeLSTRoM
94 bryson azzopard
87 Andri Maulana
85 dinostef
82 Evan Liu
73 antoineccantin
61 henrik
47 cuberkid10
45 Kamil Fiedoruk
44 Cuber952
43 nickvu2
41 AustinReed
36 yohanestheda
36 SweetSolver
35 gass
33 jonlin
32 djwcoco
32 jaysammey777
31 asiahyoo1997
28 HampusHansson
25 fazrulz
25 KryuzbanDmitry
23 Andrejon
23 jla
23 waffle=ijm
21 Radityo
21 thatkid
21 RoboCopter87
21 Selkie
21 Jakube
20 comamycube
20 Odder
19 emolover
19 cuber952
19 Tim Reynolds
18 xcuber99
17 Kenneth Svendson
16 LouisCormier
15 hfsdo
15 Jaysammey777
14 Unnoticed
14 zaki
13 FaLoL
13 Lumej
12 mitch1234
12 MagicMaster
12 Aria97
12 James Ludlow
11 Muhammad Jihan
11 izzy azzopardi
10 CuberMan
9 Maxelino
8 Iggy
8 AwesomeGabs24
8 onlyleftname
8 Alcuber
7 okayama
6 ReCuber
6 APdRF
5 ljackstar
4 rickcube
4 Brute Force
3 casarengga
2 kjcellist
2 ickathu
2 Guti
2 Noahaha
2 megaminxwin
2 balloon6610
2 wlstjd2145
2 FinnGamer
2 t3takup
2 MichaelErskine
2 TheAria97
2 dimwmuni

*Master Magic*

211 Mike Hughey
178 MaeLSTRoM
161 brandbest1
142 yoinneroid
134 Yttrium
115 Mikel
92 ilham ridhwan
91 Divineskulls
89 dinostef
85 Evan Liu
80 BlueDevil
80 riley
76 antoineccantin
74 AndersB
72 bryson azzopard
71 Kamil Fiedoruk
58 henrik
56 theZcuber
53 djwcoco
48 AustinReed
42 Andri Maulana
39 jla
37 Cuber952
28 yohanestheda
23 HampusHansson
21 CuberMan
20 gass
18 zaki
18 Selkie
18 Jakube
17 Andrejon
16 casarengga
16 Kenneth Svendson
16 Mcuber5
14 FaLoL
14 jaysammey777
13 Jaysammey777
12 LouisCormier
12 James Ludlow
12 cuber952
11 VP123
11 mitch1234
11 Norbi
11 asiahyoo1997
9 onlyleftname
9 Tim Reynolds
8 thatkid
8 nickvu2
7 okayama
7 Alcuber
5 Iggy
5 cubeflip
5 MichaelErskine
4 APdRF
3 dimwmuni
2 SweetSolver
2 rickcube
2 Noahaha
2 hfsdo
2 izzy azzopardi
2 FinnGamer

*Skewb*

175 Mike Hughey
94 MaeLSTRoM
91 theZcuber
79 AndersB
65 Odder
57 riley
57 AustinReed
48 Schmidt
43 brandbest1
42 nathanajah
40 Sa967St
38 henrik
27 fazrulz
26 HampusHansson
23 antoineccantin
23 bryson azzopard
22 Cuber952
18 jaysammey777
14 cuberkid10
10 emolover
9 Noahaha
9 Tx789
8 Alcuber
6 Gabig
5 mitch1234
5 KCuber
5 Unnoticed
5 cuber952
4 Ranzha V. Emodrach
4 cubeflip
4 Kenneth Svendson
2 ickathu
2 yuxuibbs
2 CommaYou
2 ilham ridhwan
2 FinnGamer
2 James Ludlow
2 jonlin
2 Jaysammey777
2 jla

*Clock*

334 yoinneroid
222 Mike Hughey
220 SimonWestlund
193 nathanajah
187 Andrejon
185 CuberMan
135 Yttrium
117 MaeLSTRoM
115 Mcuber5
112 Evan Liu
103 HampusHansson
96 henrik
94 zaki
93 ilham ridhwan
74 comamycube
71 MichaelErskine
68 AustinReed
61 Cuber952
52 rock1313
42 fazrulz
40 okayama
40 theZcuber
39 Tim Reynolds
37 Selkie
33 Andri Maulana
33 rickcube
33 djwcoco
33 casarengga
32 nickvu2
30 antoineccantin
30 bryson azzopard
30 Perff
28 BlueDevil
20 Mikel
20 brandbest1
19 jaysammey777
18 cuber952
17 emolover
17 Schmidt
15 aronpm
12 James Ludlow
11 Jakube
11 jla
10 riley
9 LouisCormier
9 Jaysammey777
8 Skullush
7 mitch1234
7 Unnoticed
7 FinnGamer
7 Tx789
7 Kian
6 jonlin
6 AvidCuber
6 szatan
4 Iggy
4 APdRF
4 dimwmuni
3 Alcuber

*Pyraminx*

748 Alcuber
670 yoinneroid
614 CuberMan
465 mycube
410 SimonWestlund
384 Andrejon
370 riley
367 AustinReed
347 Maxelino
339 MaeLSTRoM
305 BlueDevil
296 zaki
289 Skullush
285 WTF2L?
246 Odder
224 Mike Hughey
220 Mcuber5
214 asiahyoo1997
213 theZcuber
193 comamycube
187 rickcube
177 Jaycee
176 bryson azzopard
171 Schmidt
170 Cuber952
165 Kamil Fiedoruk
161 brandbest1
154 janelle
148 henrik
146 AndersB
143 antoineccantin
140 Evan Liu
131 jonlin
128 AnsonL
123 ThomasJE
116 Krag
111 ickathu
107 MichaelErskine
105 gass
102 Mikel
102 okayama
100 cuberkid10
97 fazrulz
95 Neo63
91 Muhammad Jihan
87 Andri Maulana
87 Hendry cahyadi
82 Daniel Liamitz
82 dinostef
81 HampusHansson
79 Lapinsavant
79 Yttrium
75 squilliams
69 jaysammey777
69 Kenneth Svendson
65 FinnGamer
64 Rubiks560
61 emolover
59 CubicNL
56 Sa967St
51 Kian
46 FaLoL
46 LouisCormier
45 jorgeskm
42 Magellanic
41 thatkid
41 Tim Reynolds
40 Tx789
38 APdRF
37 Yuxuibbs
36 ilham ridhwan
35 KryuzbanDmitry
33 nickvu2
32 MrRubiksUFO
32 oranjules
32 cuber952
32 tozies24
29 Czery
28 Brute Force
26 Thunderbolt
25 KCuber
25 rainballdog
22 mande
22 Divineskulls
20 ReCuber
20 wlstjd2145
20 Tao Yu
19 jrb
18 Unnoticed
18 Hong_Zhang
17 kirtpro
16 mitch1234
16 DuffyEdge
16 Selkie
16 Jaysammey777
15 anakalim
15 AwesomeGabs24
15 dcuber98
14 cubeflip
14 TheChriskage
14 aronpm
13 Bilbo
13 James Ludlow
12 Gabig
12 The Rubik Mai
12 cubecraze1
12 Jhiroyuki1
12 Robocopter87
12 Lumej
11 Iggy
11 mrpotatoman14
11 Radityo
11 uyneb2000
11 Kev43
11 chrissyd
10 xcuber99
10 rk960925
10 RoboCopter87
10 dimwmuni
9 Ickathu
9 Aria97
9 Moops
8 yuxuibbs
8 djwcoco
8 casarengga
8 shubhayankabir
8 jla
7 Ranzha V. Emodrach
7 AbstractAlg
6 yohanestheda
6 Noahaha
6 hfsdo
6 Petezorzz
6 ljackstar
5 Ickenicke
5 t3takup
4 DaveyCow
3 ScubeH
3 already1329
3 CommaYou

*Megaminx*

454 yoinneroid
422 JianhanC
407 Divineskulls
339 mycube
326 MaeLSTRoM
302 SimonWestlund
275 Mike Hughey
260 AndersB
230 CuberMan
178 AustinReed
157 dinostef
125 Yttrium
109 Cuber952
109 Mcuber5
98 Evan Liu
93 antoineccantin
74 brandbest1
67 arcio1
67 emolover
66 henrik
64 Andrejon
63 Skullush
57 bryson azzopard
53 Daniel Liamitz
49 FaLoL
49 jaysammey777
44 asiahyoo1997
43 theZcuber
41 marcobelotti
39 zaki
38 7942139101129
36 Tao Yu
35 MichaelErskine
34 AnsonL
33 LouisCormier
32 jonlin
31 Lapinsavant
31 HampusHansson
30 BlueDevil
29 nickvu2
26 okayama
25 rickcube
22 APdRF
22 Unnoticed
22 cuber952
21 Jakube
21 Sa967St
20 anakalim
20 xcuber99
20 Selkie
20 Jaysammey777
17 mitch1234
17 Mikel
17 riley
15 ickathu
15 DYGH.Tjen
15 gass
15 Schmidt
15 dimwmuni
15 Tim Reynolds
14 KCuber
13 Sakoleg
13 cubeflip
12 James Ludlow
12 thatkid
11 Muhammad Jihan
11 MadeToReply
11 jla
10 jorgeskm
10 Tx789
10 Robocopter87
10 elimescube
9 Iggy
9 Neo63
8 Gabig
8 dcuber98
7 yuxuibbs
7 Hong_Zhang
6 Moops
5 Brest
5 already1329
5 micronexer
5 Zaterlord
5 cuberkid10

*Square-1*

457 yoinneroid
388 Mike Hughey
272 SimonWestlund
249 brandbest1
233 nathanajah
156 AustinReed
148 janelle
146 Yttrium
130 AndersB
126 comamycube
125 Mikel
120 henrik
111 Mcuber5
104 fazrulz
99 Schmidt
96 Evan Liu
93 Skullush
91 Czery
89 MaeLSTRoM
87 Cuber952
86 MichaelErskine
80 Neo63
74 BlueDevil
68 rickcube
66 Sa967St
56 gamegazerock
55 elimescube
52 Andrejon
52 okayama
50 theZcuber
49 hfsdo
46 Ickenicke
41 bryson azzopard
40 jokerman5656
39 riley
34 emolover
33 KCuber
33 aronpm
32 Jakube
32 HampusHansson
28 jla
27 jaysammey777
27 Selkie
26 KryuzbanDmitry
25 cuber952
25 Odder
23 JianhanC
20 cubeflip
19 Gabig
19 TheDubDubJr
19 angham
19 AnsonL
18 hugarlandel
16 APdRF
15 rainballdog
15 ilham ridhwan
15 thatkid
14 Hong_Zhang
12 anakalim
12 Andri Maulana
12 Thunderbolt
11 FinnGamer
11 Tx789
10 Sakoleg
10 MadeToReply
10 hcfong
10 Jaysammey777
10 CuberMan
9 mitch1234
9 James Ludlow
9 TheChriskage
9 szatan
8 Outsmash
8 nickvu2
8 Jaycee
7 dimwmuni
6 ickathu
6 Ickathu
6 DYGH.Tjen
6 jonlin
6 Divineskulls
5 already1329

*3x3x3 fewest moves*

715 okayama
649 mycube
648 guusrs
642 Mike Hughey
490 Jaycee
375 irontwig
348 yoinneroid
225 SimonWestlund
222 Pyjam
193 Attila
189 AustinReed
187 CuberMan
182 Cubenovice
172 theZcuber
169 Krag
162 Andri Maulana
118 AndersB
117 Mikel
110 FaLoL
110 DuffyEdge
99 Tao Yu
93 emolover
84 Selkie
74 PandaCuber
73 mDiPalma
71 Kukuh Trisna
71 Cuber952
64 mande
63 ardi4nto
63 FinnGamer
60 Evan Liu
59 kinch2002
59 jaysammey777
55 Zaterlord
54 Muhammad Jihan
53 BlueDevil
49 Tx789
47 nickvu2
45 calebcole203
41 MaeLSTRoM
40 mrjames113083
40 RCTACameron
38 brandbest1
37 henrik
35 Jakube
34 hfsdo
33 Skullush
32 pady
31 rona3
30 Yttrium
27 TheDubDubJr
24 DaveyCow
22 Goater
22 Sébastien_Auroux
21 cuber952
21 nekosensei
21 dimwmuni
20 Jaysammey777
19 gass
18 PM 1729
18 ottozing
17 Noahaha
17 Rubiks560
17 JianhanC
16 MatsBergsten
15 already1329
15 Petezorzz
15 Kenneth Svendson
14 APdRF
14 yohanestheda
14 James Ludlow
14 Yuxuibbs
13 Ranzha V. Emodrach
13 yuxuibbs
13 uvafan
13 jorgeskm
13 y235
13 casarengga
13 Andrejon
13 Divineskulls
13 elimescube
13 Odder
13 Mcuber5
12 arcio1
12 balloon6610
12 dinostef
12 thatkid
12 ljackstar
12 HampusHansson


----------



## mycube (Oct 5, 2012)

It is nice to See my Name often in the best 3 places!  27.8 average at FMC is also a Motivation for my FMC-Attempt tomorrow at the Munich Open!


----------



## Mikel (Oct 5, 2012)

Thank you Mats! 22nd is not bad. Maybe I can improve my rank in the last quarter!


----------



## bryson azzopard (Oct 16, 2012)

thx mats im happy with 28th hopefully i can be in the 22 by the end of year


----------



## NevinsCPH (Oct 16, 2012)

Just curious, how does the point work/allocate?


----------



## MatsBergsten (Oct 17, 2012)

NevinsCPH said:


> Just curious, how does the point work/allocate?



In the weeklies you in each event get one point for each other competitor you beat.
Then for each event you compete in you get extra points just for participating,
on a scale from 1 point for Magic and Master Magic to over 10 points for 6x6 bld,
7x7 bld and FMC.

And here those points are just summed up for the current year.


----------



## NevinsCPH (Oct 17, 2012)

Wow, that must have been effort summing up the points throughout the year. Thanks for compiling that!


----------



## Andri Maulana (Oct 22, 2012)

Wtf 30.8 for fmc?!
I'm surprised


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jan 2, 2013)

Lots of lists will follow 

First means of weeks 13-52:

2x2x2: (19)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  CuberMan                      2.50
 2  yoinneroid                    2.93
 3  ilie                          3.48
 4  mycube                        3.54
 5  Maxelino                      3.93
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
 6  riley                         3.93
 7  zaki                          4.11
 8  Lapinsavant                   4.28
 9  Iggy                          4.62
10  FinnGamer                     4.70
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
11  Akash Rupela                  5.19
12  Krag                          5.25
13  AndersB                       5.41
14  Alcuber                       5.71
15  mande                         5.81
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
16  Mikel                         6.47
17  Mike Hughey                   7.04
18  Schmidt                       7.14
19  Trondhat                      7.70
[/COLOR]
```
3x3x3 : (26)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  yoinneroid                    9.86
 2  CuberMan                     10.32
 3  riley                        11.63
 4  Lapinsavant                  12.22
 5  Akash Rupela                 12.53
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
 6  mycube                       12.59
 7  zaki                         13.70
 8  AndersB                      14.08
 9  FinnGamer                    15.23
10  mande                        15.75
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
11  vd                           16.75
12  Krag                         17.41
13  eggseller                    17.50
14  Kenneth Svendson             18.30
15  Iggy                         18.53
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
16  Mikel                        18.60
17  blairubik                    19.52
18  Perff                        19.64
19  FaLoL                        20.64
20  Mike Hughey                  21.33
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
21  Schmidt                      22.09
22  Alcuber                      25.28
23  Trondhat                     25.70
24  hfsdo                        28.51
25  MatsBergsten                 34.68
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
26  Gordon                       39.13
[/COLOR]
```
4x4x4: (15)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  yoinneroid                   36.07
 2  CuberMan                     46.79
 3  zaki                         47.75
 4  riley                        51.15
 5  mycube                       52.78
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
 6  Lapinsavant                  57.11
 7  Akash Rupela               1:04.78
 8  AndersB                    1:07.58
 9  FinnGamer                  1:09.34
10  mande                      1:23.36
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
11  Mikel                      1:23.94
12  Mike Hughey                1:29.31
13  eggseller                  1:32.38
14  Schmidt                    2:07.79
15  MatsBergsten               2:28.46
[/COLOR]
```
5x5x5: (10)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  yoinneroid                 1:17.62
 2  zaki                       1:26.11
 3  mycube                     1:37.83
 4  CuberMan                   1:39.79
 5  Lapinsavant                1:41.96
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
 6  Mike Hughey                2:14.80
 7  FinnGamer                  2:16.05
 8  Mikel                      2:46.77
 9  mande                      2:51.92
10  Schmidt                    4:26.74
[/COLOR]
```
6x6x6: (6)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  zaki                       2:55.14
 2  mycube                     3:10.61
 3  AustinReed                 3:38.28
 4  Mike Hughey                4:36.61
 5  Lapinsavant                4:38.69
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
 6  FinnGamer                  5:23.89
[/COLOR]
```
7x7x7: (4)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  zaki                       4:25.30
 2  mycube                     4:32.95
 3  Mike Hughey                6:41.81
 4  Mikel                     10:46.70
[/COLOR]
```
3x3 one handed: (15)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  yoinneroid                   16.97
 2  CuberMan                     17.99
 3  riley                        22.93
 4  mycube                       24.45
 5  AndersB                      24.73
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
 6  Lapinsavant                  28.14
 7  mande                        32.43
 8  eggseller                    36.75
 9  Alcuber                      43.23
10  Mike Hughey                  44.26
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
11  Mikel                        44.99
12  FinnGamer                    45.19
13  Schmidt                      55.32
14  blairubik                    58.05
15  Trondhat                   1:00.22
[/COLOR]
```
3x3 with feet: (4)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  yoinneroid                 1:10.21
 2  Kenneth Svendson           1:13.54
 3  Mike Hughey                1:39.22
 4  Mikel                      3:19.90
[/COLOR]
```
2x2x2 Blindfolded: (8)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  AustinReed                   10.92
 2  CuberMan                     13.65
 3  riley                        15.63
 4  Mike Hughey                  20.01
 5  MatsBergsten                 22.60
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
 6  mycube                       27.43
 7  Mikel                        33.80
 8  Schmidt                      58.86
[/COLOR]
```
3x3x3 Blindfolded: (11)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  vd                           50.51
 2  riley                        55.75
 3  Mike Hughey                1:07.54
 4  eggseller                  1:14.77
 5  MatsBergsten               1:17.14
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
 6  yoinneroid                 1:23.14
 7  Mikel                      1:36.41
 8  mande                      1:36.54
 9  CuberMan                   1:43.74
10  mycube                     1:51.45
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
11  Lapinsavant                3:12.93
[/COLOR]
```
4x4x4 Blindfolded: (4)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  Mike Hughey                6:12.23
 2  MatsBergsten               6:14.12
 3  yoinneroid                 8:53.51
 4  mande                     12:31.77
[/COLOR]
```
5x5x5 Blindfolded: (4)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  Mike Hughey               12:40.64
 2  MatsBergsten              13:51.96
 3  yoinneroid                18:08.05
 4  Mikel                     28:03.31
[/COLOR]
```
3x3 Multi blind: (5)​

```
1  mande                     4.8
 2  Mikel                     4.4
 3  mycube                    4.2
 4  Mike Hughey               3.2
 5  MatsBergsten              2.0
[/COLOR]
```
3x3 Match the scramble: (1)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  Mike Hughey                1:09.94
[/COLOR]
```
2-3-4 Relay: (9)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  yoinneroid                   54.23
 2  CuberMan                   1:02.58
 3  zaki                       1:08.88
 4  mycube                     1:14.79
 5  riley                      1:15.72
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
 6  FinnGamer                  1:41.35
 7  Mikel                      1:58.95
 8  Mike Hughey                2:00.15
 9  Schmidt                    2:45.81
[/COLOR]
```
2-3-4-5 Relay: (7)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  yoinneroid                 2:15.58
 2  zaki                       2:42.98
 3  CuberMan                   2:44.64
 4  mycube                     3:03.71
 5  FinnGamer                  4:08.81
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
 6  Mike Hughey                4:34.79
 7  Mikel                      4:36.81
[/COLOR]
```
Magic: (2)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  Mikel                         1.27
 2  Mike Hughey                   1.77
[/COLOR]
```
Master Magic: (3)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  Kamil Fiedoruk                2.12
 2  Mikel                         3.29
 3  Mike Hughey                   3.73
[/COLOR]
```
Skewb: (2)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  Mike Hughey                  16.96
 2  Schmidt                      27.65
[/COLOR]
```
Clock: (7)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  yoinneroid                   10.02
 2  Perff                        11.42
 3  Iggy                         11.61
 4  CuberMan                     13.56
 5  Mikel                        15.66
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
 6  Mike Hughey                  15.86
 7  Schmidt                      31.32
[/COLOR]
```
Pyraminx: (12)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  Maxelino                      4.48
 2  zaki                          5.44
 3  yoinneroid                    5.56
 4  Iggy                          5.59
 5  CuberMan                      5.87
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
 6  Alcuber                       6.05
 7  Lapinsavant                   7.49
 8  riley                         9.98
 9  Krag                         11.73
10  Schmidt                      13.81
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
11  Mike Hughey                  14.58
12  Mikel                        15.29
[/COLOR]
```
Megaminx: (4)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  Divineskulls               1:03.99
 2  yoinneroid                 1:31.73
 3  Mike Hughey                2:44.04
 4  Schmidt                    5:24.34
[/COLOR]
```
Square-1: (6)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  brandbest1                   22.32
 2  yoinneroid                   29.52
 3  Mike Hughey                  38.98
 4  Mikel                      1:10.00
 5  Schmidt                    1:28.75
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
 6  MatsBergsten               2:12.25
[/COLOR]
```
3x3x3 fewest moves: (5)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  guusrs                    25.0
 2  mycube                    25.8
 3  okayama                   26.2
 4  Mike Hughey               32.4
 5  Schmidt                   50.2
[/COLOR]
```


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jan 2, 2013)

Total list for all the years weekly competitions:


*Grand total*

15967 yoinneroid
13405 Mike Hughey
13007 mycube
11739 CuberMan
9134 riley
8395 SimonWestlund
6814 AustinReed
5796 MaeLSTRoM
5666 asiahyoo1997
5559 AndersB
5402 Mikel
5248 zaki
4881 fazrulz
4715 Andri Maulana
4691 MatsBergsten
4654 Tao Yu
4261 Jaycee
4090 Andrejon
3996 FinnGamer
3955 Jakube
3874 JianhanC
3784 Divineskulls
3730 Hendry cahyadi
3662 henrik
3575 Mcuber5
3568 Yttrium
3518 bryson azzopard
3436 Lapinsavant
3122 Alcuber
3074 Skullush
3026 brandbest1
2978 antoineccantin
2892 theZcuber
2890 Kenneth Svendson
2813 BlueDevil
2736 okayama
2688 AnsonL
2641 Cuber952
2618 HampusHansson
2590 Evan Liu
2480 Schmidt
2444 FaLoL
2363 Krag
2278 rickcube
2230 dinostef
2179 Maxelino
2137 jonlin
2095 WTF2L?
2009 ilham ridhwan
1928 janelle
1888 mande
1804 emolover
1741 Rubiks560
1577 Odder
1557 KCuber
1528 ybs1230
1481 elimescube
1418 cuberkid10
1412 MichaelErskine
1402 TheAria97
1376 jla
1366 rock1313
1359 MeshuggahX
1322 nickvu2
1312 Tim Reynolds
1262 Selkie
1245 ickathu
1194 nathanajah
1179 Kukuh Trisna
1150 jaysammey777
1131 cubeflip
1103 dimwmuni
1048 LouisCormier
1020 gass
1017 tozies24
979 Sillas
971 ThomasJE
954 yale
952 Aria97
882 Zane_C
880 szatan
880 Sa967St
879 uvafan
858 PandaCuber
855 Czery
841 guusrs
834 pwnAge
821 Moops
808 Sakoleg
786 nccube
783 Akash Rupela
779 jorgeskm
742 Kian
732 The Rubik Mai
724 Muhammad Jihan
721 casarengga
711 gunner
711 Magellanic
699 Hays
650 masteranders1
649 Iggy
644 shubhayankabir
640 TheDubDubJr
631 chrissyd
629 HelpCube
628 awesomecuber150
626 djwcoco
610 comamycube
605 WilsonAlvis
603 cuber952
601 thatkid
584 ZhanChi5
564 googlebleh
548 amostay2004
547 a small kitten
536 aronpm
515 squilliams
509 waffle=ijm
503 Norbi
492 Yuxuibbs
489 Perff
486 Yes, We Can!
480 vd
478 rona3
476 DuffyEdge
468 CubicNL
461 ilie
455 Zaterlord
455 brynt97
445 Outsmash
445 Ickenicke
441 eggseller
438 irontwig
434 arcio1
428 NevinsCPH
422 pdilla
421 hfsdo
420 mrjames113083
413 balloon6610
410 vlarsen
402 scylla
390 Ninja Storm
390 AvidCuber
377 Tx789
376 toma
369 Jaysammey777
366 Kamil Fiedoruk
365 Trondhat
363 Noahaha
360 AbstractAlg
359 angham
358 Gabig
348 mrpotatoman14
334 James Ludlow
330 RoboCopter87
329 alfacuber
309 jeff081692
304 kirtpro
300 Hong_Zhang
291 hcfong
289 wlstjd2145
283 Cubenovice
282 blairubik
278 calebcole203
276 ardi4nto
271 rainballdog
264 mDiPalma
255 Reprobate
247 7942139101129
246 ottozing
232 bluecloe45
230 MrRubiksUFO
229 Petezorzz
222 kinch2002
222 Pyjam
222 Reinier Schippers
219 Daniel Liamitz
219 Lumej
218 Attila
215 yash_998
200 ManasijV
200 rk960925
199 APdRF
197 Kare
195 Thaynara
189 Kev43
187 Xishem
187 Ranzha V. Emodrach
184 pady
184 dcuber98
181 moroder
179 aznanimedude
179 Hyprul 9-ty2
176 xcuber99
175 anakalim
171 oranjules
170 drewsopchak
170 DYGH.Tjen
168 Neo63
165 Brute Force
159 Bhargav777
154 5BLD
153 bassgdae13
153 y235
150 cmhardw
141 Thunderbolt
139 DaveyCow
138 hugarlandel
136 onlyleftname
136 andyfreeman
136 nekosensei
127 danthecuber
126 yoohd77
125 Piotrek
123 TheChriskage
121 Ickathu
120 rubiksarlen
117 Edmund
115 Coolster01
114 PM 1729
111 Chrisalead
110 marcobelotti
105 RCTACameron
104 ScubeH
104 Bilbo
100 Brest
99 frgzzzzz
98 ReCuber
98 MadeToReply
96 Jenscold
96 Specs112
94 Andrew Clayton
94 georgeanderre
94 PianoCube
91 pjk
89 JonathanH
87 jokerman5656
86 KryuzbanDmitry
85 cubecraze1
85 square-3
84 typeman5
84 F perm
83 VP123
83 t3takup
83 Escher
82 Shortey
81 CommaYou
78 conn9
74 Radityo
69 Prod1gy
67 AwesomeGabs24
64 kevinchoc
64 Jdegotta
64 ljackstar
63 majikat
60 Kzip
60 Jhiroyuki1
56 manyhobbyfreak
56 jrb
55 sukesh12
55 lordblendi
54 khoavo12
54 Micael
53 RanzhaVEmodrach
52 kjcellist
52 x-colo-x
52 Martial
47 Collinbxyz
46 coopermumford
46 Elliot
44 Gordon
43 04mucklowd
42 mullemeckmannen
41 Guti
40 Shikhar Mohan
40 hic2482w
39 robok94
38 TheWitcher
38 megaminxwin
37 HEART
37 Robocopter87
36 StachuK1992
35 MediocreDude
35 CubeRoots
34 Inf3rn0
33 prasadmanjulago
32 Count Dracula
32 camdenyoyo
32 JasonLee
30 MagicMaster
29 siva.shanmukh
28 WBCube
28 gamegazerock
28 Halimua
27 erikoui
26 TimC
26 shubhiks
26 snorri
25 izzy azzopardi
24 sneaklyfox
24 BrainOfSweden
22 rwcinoto
22 Goater
22 Sébastien_Auroux
22 jetcuber
21 Colt Hutchinson
21 Sahid Velji
17 yohanestheda
16 sebastian
15 Username
14 Photon
13 already1329
11 benskoning
10 RajoChowdo
10 userman
10 NoHacer
8 cfelicella
8 IamBatchie
7 dregerdoes
7 Tj2OY
6 Upsyllon03
6 Dicky Junior
5 micronexer
4 sam596

*2x2x2*

1890 CuberMan
1832 yoinneroid
1774 mycube
1282 riley
1188 Tao Yu
1059 Alcuber
973 Jaycee
963 SimonWestlund
933 fazrulz
888 FinnGamer
885 asiahyoo1997
814 Andrejon
810 Maxelino
737 AustinReed
726 Krag
693 bryson azzopard
687 HampusHansson
676 zaki
676 AndersB
640 MaeLSTRoM
634 BlueDevil
629 Mcuber5
614 henrik
597 brandbest1
551 Mike Hughey
515 Andri Maulana
486 janelle
472 jonlin
470 ybs1230
456 Lapinsavant
452 Hendry cahyadi
444 emolover
441 Divineskulls
436 antoineccantin
428 AnsonL
411 Odder
402 rickcube
392 Schmidt
377 Mikel
377 TheAria97
369 ThomasJE
362 Skullush
359 WTF2L?
352 Sillas
351 Cuber952
347 theZcuber
346 Rubiks560
344 PandaCuber
337 ilie
335 cuberkid10
330 Yttrium
329 dinostef
320 elimescube
319 Kenneth Svendson
303 mande
303 Jakube
293 jla
269 Evan Liu
254 masteranders1
248 gunner
248 KCuber
247 yale
246 JianhanC
231 Magellanic
227 Tim Reynolds
213 MeshuggahX
211 tozies24
211 nathanajah
208 FaLoL
204 Aria97
200 rock1313
197 casarengga
195 shubhayankabir
192 Kukuh Trisna
186 cubeflip
182 jaysammey777
177 nccube
172 Sa967St
169 LouisCormier
168 uvafan
157 gass
157 szatan
156 pwnAge
154 Yuxuibbs
152 Kian
151 ickathu
151 ilham ridhwan
150 mrpotatoman14
150 HelpCube
148 djwcoco
147 Czery
142 chrissyd
138 ZhanChi5
136 Hays
134 Akash Rupela
134 thatkid
134 waffle=ijm
132 angham
132 AvidCuber
131 dimwmuni
130 Iggy
128 MichaelErskine
125 rona3
124 Trondhat
122 jorgeskm
122 MatsBergsten
119 Muhammad Jihan
118 comamycube
118 Norbi
108 alfacuber
106 hcfong
104 The Rubik Mai
100 jeff081692
96 googlebleh
94 Ickenicke
93 pdilla
92 Perff
89 hugarlandel
88 mDiPalma
88 Edmund
86 bluecloe45
86 CubicNL
85 Outsmash
85 squilliams
85 Yes, We Can!
82 balloon6610
80 Kamil Fiedoruk
78 Zane_C
77 DuffyEdge
77 TheDubDubJr
77 RoboCopter87
71 frgzzzzz
71 nickvu2
70 okayama
69 y235
68 mrjames113083
65 vlarsen
58 cuber952
56 ottozing
56 aronpm
55 James Ludlow
55 Selkie
54 toma
53 rk960925
52 Ninja Storm
52 Tx789
52 Bhargav777
50 kirtpro
50 Petezorzz
50 Thaynara
49 scylla
48 Zaterlord
48 hfsdo
48 ManasijV
46 moroder
46 kinch2002
44 rainballdog
43 Neo63
43 Sakoleg
43 04mucklowd
42 wlstjd2145
42 Reinier Schippers
41 Jaysammey777
40 APdRF
40 xcuber99
40 DYGH.Tjen
39 Daniel Liamitz
38 Ranzha V. Emodrach
38 ReCuber
38 Kev43
38 MrRubiksUFO
38 Hong_Zhang
38 oranjules
38 square-3
36 Radityo
36 onlyleftname
36 DaveyCow
34 manyhobbyfreak
34 7942139101129
33 rubiksarlen
32 cubecraze1
32 dcuber98
32 conn9
30 Bilbo
29 ardi4nto
28 danthecuber
26 Prod1gy
25 Xishem
25 Coolster01
25 Chrisalead
25 marcobelotti
25 jrb
24 Piotrek
24 PianoCube
24 Gabig
24 mullemeckmannen
23 blairubik
23 bassgdae13
21 NevinsCPH
21 Reprobate
21 TheChriskage
21 Collinbxyz
20 AbstractAlg
20 Moops
19 Andrew Clayton
19 Guti
19 jokerman5656
18 Specs112
17 PM 1729
17 yohanestheda
17 AwesomeGabs24
16 eggseller
14 VP123
14 MadeToReply
14 t3takup
13 georgeanderre
13 JonathanH
12 ScubeH
12 Noahaha
12 izzy azzopardi
11 CommaYou
11 Jenscold
11 lordblendi
10 Thunderbolt
10 nekosensei
9 WBCube
9 Ickathu
9 coopermumford
9 sebastian
9 ljackstar
8 F perm
8 kevinchoc
8 Jhiroyuki1
8 Micael
7 megaminxwin
7 BrainOfSweden
7 yash_998
6 erikoui
6 Dicky Junior
5 HEART
4 typeman5
4 Lumej
3 dregerdoes
3 Gordon
3 IamBatchie

*3x3x3 *

2260 yoinneroid
2103 mycube
2087 CuberMan
1958 riley
1450 asiahyoo1997
1234 Tao Yu
1165 fazrulz
1122 SimonWestlund
1052 Andrejon
1019 AndersB
989 Kenneth Svendson
960 FinnGamer
920 Hendry cahyadi
900 zaki
886 JianhanC
874 Lapinsavant
862 Jaycee
829 Divineskulls
816 Mikel
812 Krag
803 Mike Hughey
796 henrik
780 MaeLSTRoM
778 antoineccantin
753 Andri Maulana
728 AustinReed
716 AnsonL
714 BlueDevil
654 Mcuber5
639 Alcuber
598 tozies24
595 bryson azzopard
594 brandbest1
593 HampusHansson
591 jonlin
590 mande
587 janelle
551 dinostef
543 Yttrium
542 TheAria97
521 Skullush
519 ybs1230
502 Schmidt
465 rickcube
447 jla
443 Odder
429 uvafan
409 Jakube
402 WTF2L?
393 pwnAge
384 Kukuh Trisna
384 MeshuggahX
383 theZcuber
379 cuberkid10
378 cubeflip
373 Rubiks560
365 FaLoL
361 Sillas
358 chrissyd
342 Zane_C
339 PandaCuber
339 Tim Reynolds
327 elimescube
325 Aria97
322 Evan Liu
317 emolover
315 nathanajah
314 yale
310 awesomecuber150
302 ThomasJE
300 Cuber952
293 KCuber
289 brynt97
287 Czery
263 toma
263 amostay2004
262 pdilla
262 Perff
260 Magellanic
256 rock1313
254 MichaelErskine
252 balloon6610
252 a small kitten
252 MatsBergsten
248 masteranders1
244 Ickenicke
238 Akash Rupela
233 ilham ridhwan
232 Yes, We Can!
228 vd
227 Selkie
218 nickvu2
213 hfsdo
213 Hays
212 szatan
211 LouisCormier
210 Maxelino
209 jeff081692
209 Sa967St
205 Yuxuibbs
204 HelpCube
203 AvidCuber
196 WilsonAlvis
195 Kian
193 dimwmuni
192 squilliams
187 ickathu
187 Ninja Storm
186 jaysammey777
184 okayama
183 gunner
183 comamycube
183 Outsmash
182 gass
181 mrjames113083
179 aznanimedude
179 Hyprul 9-ty2
174 ZhanChi5
159 djwcoco
156 Zaterlord
155 casarengga
154 The Rubik Mai
154 jorgeskm
154 5BLD
154 thatkid
151 Muhammad Jihan
150 TheDubDubJr
148 hcfong
147 waffle=ijm
145 Norbi
143 shubhayankabir
143 Trondhat
142 nccube
141 Moops
137 arcio1
136 andyfreeman
135 alfacuber
135 CubicNL
131 RoboCopter87
130 scylla
130 kirtpro
130 angham
129 eggseller
129 Iggy
128 aronpm
124 googlebleh
121 AbstractAlg
119 Reinier Schippers
118 rona3
107 7942139101129
106 moroder
104 mrpotatoman14
101 DuffyEdge
101 oranjules
100 drewsopchak
93 Sakoleg
84 blairubik
83 Escher
83 vlarsen
82 bluecloe45
76 Jenscold
76 rk960925
75 nekosensei
72 ottozing
71 Thaynara
70 Lumej
69 cuber952
68 calebcole203
68 anakalim
67 Tx789
66 Ranzha V. Emodrach
65 Petezorzz
65 RCTACameron
64 Jdegotta
63 MrRubiksUFO
62 Kare
61 Gabig
61 Bilbo
60 Kzip
59 Brest
59 yoohd77
59 Specs112
57 pady
56 bassgdae13
56 rainballdog
56 ManasijV
55 wlstjd2145
53 kinch2002
53 RanzhaVEmodrach
52 Coolster01
52 Piotrek
52 JonathanH
51 DaveyCow
49 Thunderbolt
49 Brute Force
49 Bhargav777
48 NevinsCPH
48 Shortey
48 ardi4nto
46 pjk
46 James Ludlow
44 onlyleftname
44 danthecuber
43 Prod1gy
42 typeman5
41 APdRF
41 ScubeH
41 Daniel Liamitz
41 dcuber98
40 DYGH.Tjen
40 Shikhar Mohan
40 hic2482w
39 Hong_Zhang
39 robok94
38 Radityo
37 yash_998
37 square-3
36 StachuK1992
36 Jaysammey777
35 Xishem
35 MediocreDude
35 Chrisalead
35 CubeRoots
35 majikat
34 xcuber99
34 Inf3rn0
34 lordblendi
33 prasadmanjulago
33 TheChriskage
32 Count Dracula
32 camdenyoyo
32 rubiksarlen
32 MadeToReply
32 y235
31 Neo63
31 CommaYou
31 conn9
31 hugarlandel
30 kjcellist
29 marcobelotti
29 Edmund
28 georgeanderre
28 TheWitcher
28 Reprobate
28 Halimua
28 jokerman5656
26 TimC
26 shubhiks
26 snorri
26 Collinbxyz
25 cubecraze1
24 PM 1729
24 Andrew Clayton
24 PianoCube
24 sneaklyfox
24 mDiPalma
24 ljackstar
23 Gordon
22 VP123
22 Noahaha
22 Kamil Fiedoruk
22 jetcuber
22 coopermumford
21 Colt Hutchinson
21 Kev43
21 t3takup
21 Sahid Velji
20 sukesh12
19 megaminxwin
18 kevinchoc
18 MagicMaster
18 mullemeckmannen
17 F perm
17 khoavo12
17 BrainOfSweden
16 AwesomeGabs24
14 Photon
14 Guti
14 Martial
13 Micael
12 Cubenovice
12 jrb
10 userman
10 NoHacer
9 WBCube
9 erikoui
9 Ickathu
9 Jhiroyuki1
9 Robocopter87
8 HEART
8 ReCuber
8 cfelicella
7 Tj2OY
7 sebastian
6 Username
6 Upsyllon03
5 IamBatchie
4 dregerdoes
4 sam596

*4x4x4*

1626 yoinneroid
1416 mycube
1345 CuberMan
960 riley
829 asiahyoo1997
769 fazrulz
764 zaki
754 SimonWestlund
715 AustinReed
687 Mike Hughey
636 JianhanC
625 FinnGamer
608 Tao Yu
585 MaeLSTRoM
527 Hendry cahyadi
518 Divineskulls
515 Mikel
499 AndersB
493 Andrejon
478 Andri Maulana
466 Mcuber5
456 Lapinsavant
421 Jaycee
412 Maxelino
407 Jakube
375 henrik
341 bryson azzopard
334 Yttrium
324 BlueDevil
321 Kenneth Svendson
308 rickcube
300 dinostef
298 AnsonL
297 antoineccantin
285 jonlin
282 Skullush
280 Schmidt
279 brandbest1
279 WTF2L?
274 cuberkid10
273 HampusHansson
260 WilsonAlvis
260 elimescube
245 FaLoL
244 MatsBergsten
231 KCuber
226 Evan Liu
221 MeshuggahX
218 MichaelErskine
208 ybs1230
204 Cuber952
204 Krag
190 yale
190 rock1313
172 ilham ridhwan
166 Rubiks560
166 nickvu2
161 Selkie
156 Tim Reynolds
153 LouisCormier
152 Zane_C
147 jla
141 Kukuh Trisna
141 djwcoco
140 gunner
140 Magellanic
140 dimwmuni
138 emolover
136 amostay2004
135 ickathu
135 Hays
129 theZcuber
127 Sa967St
119 gass
118 mande
114 cubeflip
114 Akash Rupela
112 szatan
110 ZhanChi5
107 anakalim
104 Sakoleg
103 Yes, We Can!
102 masteranders1
96 The Rubik Mai
96 waffle=ijm
92 Aria97
91 googlebleh
88 chrissyd
86 alfacuber
85 TheDubDubJr
84 HelpCube
84 janelle
84 nathanajah
82 awesomecuber150
82 ottozing
81 Alcuber
79 pwnAge
75 Iggy
75 CubicNL
75 thatkid
75 PandaCuber
74 comamycube
72 uvafan
72 jaysammey777
70 rona3
68 Muhammad Jihan
68 jorgeskm
68 Kian
65 Ninja Storm
65 vlarsen
64 eggseller
64 angham
64 tozies24
63 Czery
61 aronpm
56 ardi4nto
55 shubhayankabir
54 casarengga
52 DuffyEdge
52 Ickenicke
51 Kare
49 cuber952
47 Thaynara
46 NevinsCPH
46 nccube
41 scylla
41 yoohd77
41 mrjames113083
41 Odder
40 Brute Force
40 RoboCopter87
40 Sillas
39 MrRubiksUFO
39 wlstjd2145
39 Reinier Schippers
39 ThomasJE
38 rainballdog
38 TheAria97
37 khoavo12
37 Reprobate
35 toma
35 danthecuber
34 Hong_Zhang
33 APdRF
32 ManasijV
32 okayama
31 hfsdo
30 Daniel Liamitz
29 kirtpro
29 James Ludlow
29 Lumej
28 georgeanderre
28 Gabig
28 dcuber98
27 xcuber99
26 TheChriskage
26 Tx789
26 Moops
26 Jaysammey777
25 Kev43
25 onlyleftname
24 Neo63
24 JonathanH
22 DYGH.Tjen
22 bassgdae13
22 DaveyCow
21 Xishem
21 blairubik
21 rk960925
21 AvidCuber
20 Ickathu
20 kevinchoc
20 pdilla
19 Chrisalead
19 Specs112
18 kjcellist
18 MadeToReply
17 ScubeH
17 Petezorzz
16 Brest
16 cubecraze1
15 sukesh12
15 Andrew Clayton
15 coopermumford
15 conn9
13 PM 1729
13 majikat
12 Noahaha
12 Trondhat
11 CommaYou
11 arcio1
11 y235
11 hcfong
10 RajoChowdo
10 WBCube
10 TheWitcher
10 megaminxwin
9 HEART
9 Jhiroyuki1
8 Piotrek
8 Thunderbolt
7 typeman5
7 F perm
7 balloon6610
5 t3takup
5 marcobelotti
5 ljackstar

*5x5x5*

1195 yoinneroid
971 mycube
755 CuberMan
685 Mike Hughey
669 asiahyoo1997
626 riley
618 AustinReed
605 zaki
581 SimonWestlund
523 JianhanC
475 MaeLSTRoM
436 FinnGamer
427 fazrulz
418 Lapinsavant
410 AndersB
379 Hendry cahyadi
334 Mikel
278 Andri Maulana
274 Jakube
257 Divineskulls
246 Yttrium
241 Andrejon
213 elimescube
199 antoineccantin
194 MatsBergsten
194 rock1313
193 Skullush
192 FaLoL
183 dinostef
175 KCuber
175 Cuber952
166 rickcube
164 MichaelErskine
164 Schmidt
159 bryson azzopard
158 Kenneth Svendson
156 WTF2L?
156 Evan Liu
156 Mcuber5
139 Tim Reynolds
137 awesomecuber150
135 nickvu2
134 AnsonL
132 emolover
129 MeshuggahX
123 ilham ridhwan
119 Jaycee
110 Moops
109 LouisCormier
109 brandbest1
108 gass
106 Rubiks560
103 Selkie
99 theZcuber
98 Sa967St
91 ybs1230
81 The Rubik Mai
72 Sakoleg
68 HampusHansson
67 Hays
65 szatan
62 cuberkid10
55 jaysammey777
55 henrik
54 jla
52 Akash Rupela
52 Kian
51 BlueDevil
51 mande
50 TheDubDubJr
49 squilliams
48 googlebleh
48 Muhammad Jihan
47 janelle
46 jorgeskm
46 vlarsen
45 pjk
44 ickathu
43 NevinsCPH
42 thatkid
41 cuber952
40 rona3
40 Tao Yu
39 nccube
38 cubeflip
38 Reprobate
34 Ninja Storm
34 dimwmuni
29 MrRubiksUFO
29 mrjames113083
29 okayama
29 Kare
28 ZhanChi5
28 frgzzzzz
28 kinch2002
28 Odder
26 yoohd77
26 masteranders1
25 wlstjd2145
24 DuffyEdge
24 Krag
23 Magellanic
23 Tx789
22 Hong_Zhang
22 Reinier Schippers
21 James Ludlow
21 jonlin
20 danthecuber
19 APdRF
19 Chrisalead
18 dcuber98
18 shubhayankabir
17 kirtpro
17 Petezorzz
17 Jaysammey777
16 blairubik
16 Daniel Liamitz
16 aronpm
15 Kev43
14 Xishem
14 angham
14 Lumej
13 sukesh12
13 Neo63
12 pdilla
11 ManasijV
11 rk960925
10 Gabig
10 yale
10 square-3
9 Andrew Clayton
9 typeman5
9 Ickathu
9 Noahaha
9 toma
7 Thunderbolt
7 bassgdae13
7 RoboCopter87
6 Jhiroyuki1
6 Alcuber

*6x6x6*

697 mycube
482 Mike Hughey
371 zaki
363 AustinReed
338 SimonWestlund
317 MaeLSTRoM
216 fazrulz
197 JianhanC
185 Jakube
181 AndersB
156 asiahyoo1997
147 Yttrium
144 okayama
130 FaLoL
127 riley
121 Mikel
109 Evan Liu
104 FinnGamer
103 bryson azzopard
100 Cuber952
90 nickvu2
84 Divineskulls
70 MatsBergsten
69 KCuber
68 rock1313
67 Skullush
66 Andri Maulana
65 rickcube
64 Selkie
64 elimescube
63 ilham ridhwan
53 brandbest1
51 LouisCormier
41 MichaelErskine
40 Lapinsavant
40 Tim Reynolds
39 Reprobate
38 jaysammey777
37 antoineccantin
32 Schmidt
30 NevinsCPH
27 Akash Rupela
27 theZcuber
27 nccube
26 Tx789
26 gass
25 ickathu
24 Muhammad Jihan
24 dimwmuni
23 cuber952
22 Sakoleg
22 ZhanChi5
22 jorgeskm
21 CuberMan
20 HampusHansson
18 Gabig
18 The Rubik Mai
18 Rubiks560
17 Hays
16 thatkid
15 rainballdog
15 Jaysammey777
14 DuffyEdge
14 dinostef
14 James Ludlow
14 emolover
13 Ninja Storm
13 Mcuber5
12 henrik
12 cuberkid10
11 Hong_Zhang
11 Andrejon
11 aronpm
9 TheDubDubJr
9 Kenneth Svendson
7 Coolster01
7 typeman5
7 Ickathu

*7x7x7*

624 mycube
467 Mike Hughey
339 zaki
285 SimonWestlund
268 MaeLSTRoM
238 JianhanC
222 AustinReed
164 Jakube
144 FaLoL
125 AndersB
110 KCuber
99 Mikel
92 Cuber952
88 Selkie
84 Andri Maulana
82 Yttrium
65 Skullush
60 Sa967St
58 fazrulz
57 rickcube
56 asiahyoo1997
54 nickvu2
54 tozies24
54 Evan Liu
53 rock1313
48 ilham ridhwan
44 The Rubik Mai
43 bryson azzopard
38 FinnGamer
37 TheDubDubJr
32 Reprobate
31 theZcuber
29 okayama
27 Kenneth Svendson
26 dimwmuni
25 NevinsCPH
22 Gabig
21 jaysammey777
20 jla
19 cuber952
18 Tim Reynolds
17 MatsBergsten
16 awesomecuber150
16 James Ludlow
16 riley
16 MichaelErskine
16 HampusHansson
15 emolover
15 Hays
15 elimescube
14 nccube
13 Hong_Zhang
12 Ninja Storm
12 Jaysammey777
10 antoineccantin
10 Lumej
10 henrik
9 dinostef
9 Moops
8 Ickathu
8 brandbest1

*3x3 one handed*

1443 yoinneroid
1260 CuberMan
1219 mycube
852 asiahyoo1997
845 riley
596 antoineccantin
596 Mike Hughey
596 AndersB
577 SimonWestlund
536 Kenneth Svendson
533 Andrejon
527 Tao Yu
521 henrik
478 AustinReed
465 MaeLSTRoM
458 Mikel
426 fazrulz
414 TheAria97
408 Divineskulls
397 Andri Maulana
380 janelle
378 Lapinsavant
374 HampusHansson
346 Alcuber
327 AnsonL
318 Skullush
314 Jakube
304 Hendry cahyadi
304 JianhanC
303 bryson azzopard
295 a small kitten
281 Mcuber5
269 FinnGamer
267 rickcube
260 Kukuh Trisna
256 Aria97
249 Yttrium
247 WTF2L?
246 MeshuggahX
239 Odder
232 dinostef
226 Sillas
225 Jaycee
223 Cuber952
221 cubeflip
210 emolover
206 pwnAge
187 Rubiks560
182 KCuber
177 arcio1
175 brandbest1
173 zaki
165 FaLoL
160 Schmidt
158 Evan Liu
155 mande
150 HelpCube
149 WilsonAlvis
148 jonlin
144 brynt97
136 Outsmash
132 Kian
129 theZcuber
117 ickathu
112 ilham ridhwan
111 Zaterlord
110 pady
109 casarengga
104 szatan
102 uvafan
101 eggseller
101 googlebleh
100 ybs1230
100 yale
100 Akash Rupela
99 The Rubik Mai
99 ThomasJE
99 dimwmuni
98 LouisCormier
96 MichaelErskine
94 jla
92 ZhanChi5
90 jorgeskm
86 jaysammey777
84 waffle=ijm
84 nccube
83 awesomecuber150
82 Yuxuibbs
80 Maxelino
79 rona3
76 Tim Reynolds
75 shubhayankabir
74 Selkie
73 squilliams
71 aronpm
70 TheDubDubJr
70 Czery
68 Sakoleg
68 7942139101129
66 Yes, We Can!
63 Norbi
61 CubicNL
60 Muhammad Jihan
58 Bhargav777
56 balloon6610
55 Gabig
54 nickvu2
51 elimescube
50 gass
48 mDiPalma
48 cuber952
47 cuberkid10
46 comamycube
46 Elliot
43 amostay2004
42 thatkid
42 Trondhat
39 okayama
38 wlstjd2145
37 NevinsCPH
37 Moops
36 BlueDevil
36 rainballdog
36 Lumej
35 kinch2002
35 pdilla
34 Shortey
34 bluecloe45
34 Tx789
34 nathanajah
33 Brute Force
32 mrpotatoman14
32 Daniel Liamitz
31 blairubik
31 kirtpro
30 Piotrek
30 calebcole203
30 VP123
29 MrRubiksUFO
29 ManasijV
28 DYGH.Tjen
28 bassgdae13
27 PM 1729
27 Ninja Storm
26 PianoCube
26 Hays
25 Xishem
25 APdRF
25 Reprobate
25 RoboCopter87
25 Jaysammey777
24 hfsdo
24 Petezorzz
23 moroder
22 ScubeH
22 xcuber99
22 Kev43
22 y235
22 vlarsen
20 masteranders1
20 tozies24
19 Neo63
19 t3takup
19 AvidCuber
17 Coolster01
15 typeman5
15 majikat
15 TheChriskage
14 Noahaha
14 rk960925
14 chrissyd
14 rock1313
13 georgeanderre
13 Chrisalead
13 MadeToReply
13 Hong_Zhang
13 James Ludlow
12 F perm
11 vd
11 AwesomeGabs24
11 ardi4nto
11 mrjames113083
10 scylla
10 DuffyEdge
10 gunner
10 lordblendi
10 dcuber98
9 CommaYou
9 Jenscold
8 Guti
7 Ickathu
6 Robocopter87
5 erikoui
5 Thunderbolt
5 Jhiroyuki1
5 djwcoco

*3x3 with feet*

367 Mike Hughey
284 yoinneroid
276 Kenneth Svendson
190 Andri Maulana
172 henrik
137 CuberMan
114 Mikel
70 zaki
70 ilham ridhwan
66 calebcole203
64 antoineccantin
58 AndersB
56 SimonWestlund
46 riley
46 Mcuber5
40 AustinReed
34 LouisCormier
33 casarengga
30 Yttrium
30 theZcuber
29 cubeflip
28 Cuber952
22 rwcinoto
22 asiahyoo1997
18 Andrejon
17 Hendry cahyadi
17 Evan Liu
16 Muhammad Jihan
16 Skullush
15 FinnGamer
12 dimwmuni
11 wlstjd2145
11 jaysammey777
11 Jakube
10 arcio1
10 Divineskulls
7 nccube
6 Tx789
6 cuber952
6 TheAria97
5 Ickathu
5 jonlin
5 emolover
5 t3takup
5 nickvu2
5 bryson azzopard

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*

726 Mike Hughey
633 CuberMan
630 riley
577 MatsBergsten
531 AustinReed
453 yoinneroid
340 Tao Yu
329 Jaycee
305 SimonWestlund
298 Andri Maulana
285 Mikel
247 mycube
221 AndersB
186 AnsonL
184 bryson azzopard
182 Schmidt
178 fazrulz
165 theZcuber
155 Lapinsavant
152 Rubiks560
143 MaeLSTRoM
142 Evan Liu
140 Mcuber5
124 ilie
120 Jakube
108 jonlin
106 Cuber952
101 ilham ridhwan
99 Zane_C
98 Krag
97 FaLoL
96 Yttrium
94 HampusHansson
89 Divineskulls
89 henrik
87 Norbi
82 Maxelino
80 jaysammey777
69 emolover
68 BlueDevil
68 Odder
66 Moops
65 Sakoleg
62 Hendry cahyadi
55 aronpm
50 ickathu
49 asiahyoo1997
46 shubhayankabir
45 KCuber
44 jla
39 Andrejon
39 vlarsen
39 szatan
34 FinnGamer
33 cuber952
33 dimwmuni
33 nccube
32 scylla
32 yash_998
30 bluecloe45
29 Jaysammey777
28 Muhammad Jihan
28 thatkid
26 Tim Reynolds
26 cuberkid10
25 DuffyEdge
25 waffle=ijm
24 jorgeskm
23 gass
22 manyhobbyfreak
21 Kian
18 Xishem
18 Kev43
18 rainballdog
18 mande
18 brandbest1
17 James Ludlow
16 Iggy
16 x-colo-x
16 rock1313
14 Andrew Clayton
14 Zaterlord
14 antoineccantin
14 ybs1230
13 NevinsCPH
13 Akash Rupela
12 t3takup
12 casarengga
11 Ickathu
11 googlebleh
10 Noahaha
10 Hong_Zhang
10 Micael
9 Skullush
8 F perm
8 xcuber99
8 HelpCube
7 HEART
7 APdRF
7 TheDubDubJr
7 wlstjd2145
7 nekosensei
6 hfsdo
5 Coolster01
5 Cubenovice
5 Selkie
4 erikoui
4 Neo63
4 Tx789
4 JianhanC

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*

1022 Mike Hughey
926 MatsBergsten
740 riley
677 yoinneroid
581 CuberMan
438 mycube
390 SimonWestlund
380 Mikel
367 okayama
356 Hendry cahyadi
320 Andri Maulana
271 Jakube
242 AustinReed
241 vd
241 mande
241 Tao Yu
230 Jaycee
216 Skullush
216 henrik
211 Zane_C
209 Mcuber5
206 MaeLSTRoM
200 Noahaha
177 AndersB
163 Sakoleg
155 theZcuber
152 Yttrium
144 nickvu2
144 WTF2L?
140 scylla
140 Moops
140 Krag
124 Lapinsavant
124 yash_998
121 Rubiks560
118 ickathu
118 jonlin
116 bryson azzopard
114 fazrulz
113 ilham ridhwan
106 eggseller
106 AbstractAlg
106 amostay2004
102 FaLoL
102 BlueDevil
99 Cuber952
98 brandbest1
81 Evan Liu
79 Norbi
76 aronpm
60 shubhayankabir
57 AnsonL
55 rubiksarlen
54 Divineskulls
52 uvafan
52 dimwmuni
45 MeshuggahX
44 Czery
43 asiahyoo1997
41 emolover
39 NevinsCPH
39 Schmidt
38 Martial
36 jorgeskm
34 Zaterlord
34 arcio1
34 antoineccantin
33 jaysammey777
32 drewsopchak
32 JasonLee
32 elimescube
32 rock1313
31 Sa967St
30 Ranzha V. Emodrach
30 HampusHansson
29 cmhardw
29 casarengga
29 squilliams
28 Tim Reynolds
27 szatan
25 wlstjd2145
25 Kare
24 calebcole203
24 ManasijV
23 blairubik
23 x-colo-x
23 Micael
23 Cubenovice
23 nekosensei
22 rickcube
22 brynt97
22 LouisCormier
20 PianoCube
20 Gabig
18 gunner
18 Hong_Zhang
16 TheDubDubJr
16 Kian
15 Kev43
15 Jaysammey777
12 jla
12 nathanajah
10 F perm
10 kirtpro
9 Ickathu
9 nccube
8 Andrew Clayton
8 HEART
7 sukesh12
7 Gordon
7 DuffyEdge
7 xcuber99
6 Coolster01
6 Iggy
6 Brute Force
6 FinnGamer
6 y235
6 thatkid
6 Andrejon
6 cuber952
6 Selkie
6 tozies24

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*

704 Mike Hughey
654 MatsBergsten
492 yoinneroid
284 okayama
252 CuberMan
236 SimonWestlund
231 Mikel
155 AustinReed
128 Hendry cahyadi
117 Skullush
104 Jakube
101 Yttrium
101 theZcuber
81 mande
79 riley
71 rock1313
62 AbstractAlg
56 ilham ridhwan
55 Cuber952
52 nickvu2
51 henrik
44 dimwmuni
42 Cubenovice
34 Jaycee
32 NevinsCPH
32 Sakoleg
32 cmhardw
29 siva.shanmukh
26 Noahaha
26 jorgeskm
21 Mcuber5
20 HampusHansson
19 jonlin
16 eggseller
16 Gabig
16 jaysammey777
16 brandbest1
13 x-colo-x
12 Rubiks560
8 Hong_Zhang
8 antoineccantin
8 casarengga
8 cuber952
8 Kare
8 AndersB
8 bryson azzopard
8 WTF2L?

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*

672 Mike Hughey
552 MatsBergsten
471 yoinneroid
206 okayama
174 SimonWestlund
151 Mikel
138 Jakube
89 cmhardw
80 theZcuber
63 nickvu2
53 mande
51 Yttrium
50 ilham ridhwan
46 Skullush
23 NevinsCPH
20 Hendry cahyadi
20 dimwmuni
20 rock1313
12 Hong_Zhang
11 bryson azzopard
10 casarengga
10 riley
10 jaysammey777
10 henrik
10 AustinReed

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*

556 Mike Hughey
391 MatsBergsten
60 ilham ridhwan
60 Jakube
29 theZcuber
24 dimwmuni
12 casarengga
12 henrik

*7x7x7 Blindfolded *

582 Mike Hughey
182 MatsBergsten
70 ilham ridhwan
42 Jakube
31 theZcuber
14 casarengga

*3x3 Multi blind*

699 Jakube
660 Mike Hughey
523 yoinneroid
356 MatsBergsten
316 SimonWestlund
267 Skullush
267 mycube
226 okayama
224 Moops
219 riley
181 Mikel
163 theZcuber
157 Jaycee
152 mande
142 Yttrium
126 Mcuber5
119 Andri Maulana
116 Hendry cahyadi
114 MaeLSTRoM
100 CuberMan
99 Cuber952
76 Rubiks560
74 Evan Liu
70 nickvu2
66 AndersB
63 ilham ridhwan
57 jonlin
46 rock1313
44 AbstractAlg
42 AustinReed
40 FaLoL
38 drewsopchak
32 jorgeskm
30 dimwmuni
26 cuber952
26 jaysammey777
23 blairubik
22 Kare
20 HampusHansson
19 AnsonL
18 Tao Yu
17 NevinsCPH
17 szatan
16 ickathu
16 Noahaha
16 henrik
15 yash_998
15 Cubenovice
14 bryson azzopard
13 BlueDevil
12 Muhammad Jihan
12 brandbest1
9 eggseller
9 emolover
8 WTF2L?
5 arcio1
4 antoineccantin

*3x3 Match the scramble*

367 Mike Hughey
169 mycube
119 yoinneroid
84 AustinReed
74 Evan Liu
71 Tao Yu
69 Jaycee
61 CuberMan
58 Andri Maulana
52 jaysammey777
49 AndersB
48 Mikel
48 AnsonL
39 Cuber952
38 Muhammad Jihan
38 vlarsen
36 Tim Reynolds
33 Yttrium
31 theZcuber
28 rock1313
27 gass
23 Jakube
20 szatan
18 emolover
18 Lumej
18 dimwmuni
17 Jaysammey777
16 KCuber
16 janelle
14 mande
12 NevinsCPH
12 BlueDevil
11 blairubik
11 Moops
11 nccube
10 cubeflip
10 ickathu
10 James Ludlow
10 cuber952
10 HampusHansson
8 riley
8 Mcuber5
7 Andrejon
7 Selkie
7 henrik
7 nathanajah
7 cuberkid10
6 F perm
6 Noahaha
6 fazrulz
6 bryson azzopard
5 Daniel Liamitz
5 xcuber99
5 Brute Force
5 ilham ridhwan
5 FinnGamer
5 TheChriskage
5 jonlin
5 Akash Rupela
5 casarengga
5 brandbest1

*2-3-4 Relay*

958 yoinneroid
800 mycube
690 CuberMan
471 riley
422 zaki
405 AustinReed
390 SimonWestlund
362 Mike Hughey
287 Tao Yu
271 FinnGamer
270 MaeLSTRoM
266 Divineskulls
252 AndersB
249 asiahyoo1997
247 JianhanC
233 Andri Maulana
223 Jaycee
202 Mikel
187 Jakube
182 bryson azzopard
181 dinostef
172 AnsonL
163 fazrulz
140 FaLoL
140 Yttrium
135 Evan Liu
134 Hendry cahyadi
131 Schmidt
129 Lapinsavant
128 WTF2L?
126 jonlin
124 Mcuber5
116 cuberkid10
113 BlueDevil
106 ilham ridhwan
99 MichaelErskine
96 Cuber952
94 henrik
90 Kenneth Svendson
87 ybs1230
87 Rubiks560
80 MeshuggahX
78 gunner
77 dimwmuni
75 yale
73 Kukuh Trisna
72 gass
71 Andrejon
69 KCuber
65 Maxelino
65 Selkie
64 szatan
63 antoineccantin
63 rock1313
62 The Rubik Mai
62 MatsBergsten
61 elimescube
60 brandbest1
60 jla
54 googlebleh
54 Aria97
54 Tim Reynolds
53 Hays
53 HampusHansson
52 Sakoleg
52 CubicNL
44 TheDubDubJr
43 mrjames113083
43 theZcuber
40 Muhammad Jihan
38 jorgeskm
36 Akash Rupela
36 shubhayankabir
35 nccube
34 emolover
33 HelpCube
33 jaysammey777
32 LouisCormier
32 tozies24
31 ickathu
31 Alcuber
30 uvafan
29 ThomasJE
29 vlarsen
28 rona3
28 janelle
27 Hong_Zhang
27 Thaynara
27 Trondhat
27 Kian
26 cuber952
25 wlstjd2145
25 Petezorzz
24 rainballdog
23 TheAria97
22 mrpotatoman14
20 NevinsCPH
20 Gabig
20 kirtpro
20 djwcoco
20 Jaysammey777
19 Daniel Liamitz
19 DYGH.Tjen
19 dcuber98
19 RoboCopter87
18 chrissyd
17 rickcube
17 Skullush
16 mande
16 hcfong
15 blairubik
15 Kev43
15 Reprobate
15 Magellanic
15 rk960925
15 Krag
14 CommaYou
14 onlyleftname
14 Ickenicke
14 Czery
13 xcuber99
13 bassgdae13
13 James Ludlow
12 thatkid
11 Piotrek
11 Thunderbolt
10 ardi4nto
10 toma
9 Neo63
9 Iggy
9 AvidCuber
8 georgeanderre
8 Ickathu
8 kevinchoc
8 DuffyEdge
8 Moops
7 Xishem
7 Jhiroyuki1
6 ScubeH
6 DaveyCow
6 Lumej
5 Noahaha
5 casarengga
4 F perm
4 balloon6610
4 hfsdo
3 erikoui
3 ljackstar

*2-3-4-5 Relay*

741 yoinneroid
584 mycube
447 CuberMan
369 zaki
342 Mike Hughey
298 AustinReed
286 SimonWestlund
252 riley
249 MaeLSTRoM
203 FinnGamer
192 JianhanC
173 AndersB
137 Andri Maulana
133 bryson azzopard
118 Mikel
109 FaLoL
106 Jakube
106 asiahyoo1997
103 Lapinsavant
101 Hendry cahyadi
101 dinostef
100 Evan Liu
95 Yttrium
86 fazrulz
79 WTF2L?
74 AnsonL
73 Cuber952
72 MichaelErskine
72 Divineskulls
67 ilham ridhwan
67 cuberkid10
63 rock1313
62 gass
60 elimescube
51 Andrejon
50 The Rubik Mai
50 Tim Reynolds
50 Mcuber5
48 szatan
46 theZcuber
44 Jaycee
41 MeshuggahX
41 Selkie
39 googlebleh
39 ybs1230
37 Hays
36 Sakoleg
36 jorgeskm
34 gunner
34 Kenneth Svendson
32 Muhammad Jihan
32 KCuber
29 antoineccantin
28 TheDubDubJr
28 emolover
27 cuber952
27 nccube
25 jaysammey777
24 MatsBergsten
24 HampusHansson
23 vlarsen
22 NevinsCPH
22 dimwmuni
21 ickathu
21 Kian
21 jla
20 ZhanChi5
20 Reprobate
18 mrpotatoman14
18 rona3
18 yale
18 Akash Rupela
16 blairubik
16 Hong_Zhang
16 LouisCormier
16 Rubiks560
16 Schmidt
15 henrik
14 James Ludlow
13 Daniel Liamitz
13 dcuber98
11 Jaysammey777
10 kevinchoc
10 DuffyEdge
10 Gabig
10 thatkid
10 Petezorzz
9 Kev43
9 rickcube
8 djwcoco
8 jonlin
8 shubhayankabir
8 Moops
7 Lumej
6 janelle
5 Xishem
5 Noahaha
5 Tx789
5 casarengga
5 toma
4 Ickathu
4 bassgdae13
4 Jhiroyuki1

*Magic*

246 brandbest1
218 riley
197 Mike Hughey
170 Mikel
161 Divineskulls
148 Yttrium
148 theZcuber
141 AndersB
132 SimonWestlund
122 bryson azzopard
113 Andri Maulana
108 ilham ridhwan
102 BlueDevil
100 MaeLSTRoM
92 yoinneroid
85 dinostef
82 Evan Liu
79 antoineccantin
53 henrik
44 Cuber952
44 cuberkid10
43 nickvu2
41 AustinReed
36 Iggy
35 gass
33 djwcoco
31 asiahyoo1997
29 jaysammey777
28 Selkie
28 HampusHansson
27 fazrulz
26 FaLoL
26 jla
25 KryuzbanDmitry
24 jonlin
23 Kamil Fiedoruk
23 Andrejon
23 waffle=ijm
21 RoboCopter87
21 Jakube
20 hfsdo
20 Odder
19 emolover
19 thatkid
19 cuber952
19 Tim Reynolds
17 Kenneth Svendson
16 LouisCormier
15 Jaysammey777
13 Lumej
12 ReCuber
12 MagicMaster
12 Aria97
12 James Ludlow
12 Alcuber
11 izzy azzopardi
10 ickathu
10 xcuber99
10 CuberMan
8 Muhammad Jihan
8 AwesomeGabs24
8 onlyleftname
7 okayama
7 Trondhat
6 nccube
5 Tx789
5 ljackstar
4 kjcellist
4 rickcube
4 Brute Force
4 dimwmuni
3 zaki
3 casarengga
2 megaminxwin
2 wlstjd2145
2 FinnGamer
2 t3takup
2 MichaelErskine
2 TheAria97

*Master Magic*

237 Mike Hughey
178 MaeLSTRoM
143 brandbest1
134 Yttrium
125 Mikel
124 yoinneroid
92 ilham ridhwan
91 Divineskulls
86 bryson azzopard
85 Evan Liu
81 AndersB
75 antoineccantin
74 BlueDevil
73 riley
70 Andri Maulana
67 dinostef
66 Kamil Fiedoruk
56 theZcuber
50 henrik
50 jla
49 djwcoco
48 AustinReed
37 Cuber952
31 Iggy
28 FaLoL
24 Selkie
23 HampusHansson
23 CuberMan
20 gass
19 Kenneth Svendson
18 Jakube
17 VP123
17 Andrejon
16 casarengga
16 Mcuber5
13 Jaysammey777
12 LouisCormier
12 James Ludlow
12 cuber952
11 jaysammey777
11 Norbi
11 asiahyoo1997
10 cubeflip
10 Alcuber
10 nccube
9 onlyleftname
9 Tim Reynolds
8 nickvu2
7 okayama
6 dimwmuni
5 MichaelErskine
4 zaki
4 Tx789
3 thatkid
2 rickcube
2 izzy azzopardi
2 FinnGamer
2 fazrulz

*Skewb*

197 Mike Hughey
103 theZcuber
94 MaeLSTRoM
81 AndersB
63 Schmidt
62 AustinReed
57 riley
52 Odder
42 nathanajah
40 Sa967St
39 brandbest1
38 henrik
27 fazrulz
26 HampusHansson
23 antoineccantin
23 bryson azzopard
22 Cuber952
18 Xishem
18 Alcuber
13 Ranzha V. Emodrach
13 emolover
13 jaysammey777
8 cubeflip
8 ickathu
8 Gabig
8 KCuber
8 Tx789
7 FinnGamer
6 Noahaha
5 cuber952
4 jla
4 CuberMan
3 thatkid
3 nccube
2 Sakoleg
2 CommaYou
2 ilham ridhwan
2 James Ludlow
2 jonlin
2 Jaysammey777

*Clock*

439 yoinneroid
275 Mike Hughey
254 CuberMan
225 SimonWestlund
216 nathanajah
176 Andrejon
135 Yttrium
135 Perff
129 Mcuber5
117 MaeLSTRoM
116 henrik
112 Evan Liu
106 zaki
103 HampusHansson
93 ilham ridhwan
81 Mikel
71 MichaelErskine
68 AustinReed
62 rickcube
61 Andri Maulana
61 Cuber952
58 Schmidt
55 djwcoco
54 Iggy
52 rock1313
49 Selkie
48 fazrulz
48 bryson azzopard
40 okayama
40 theZcuber
39 Tim Reynolds
36 comamycube
33 casarengga
32 BlueDevil
32 nickvu2
24 brandbest1
22 jla
20 nccube
18 cuber952
17 emolover
16 Skullush
16 jaysammey777
15 aronpm
14 antoineccantin
14 riley
12 James Ludlow
11 Jakube
9 LouisCormier
9 Jaysammey777
8 dimwmuni
7 FinnGamer
7 Kian
6 AvidCuber
6 Alcuber
6 szatan
4 Xishem
3 blairubik
3 TheDubDubJr
3 jonlin
3 Tx789

*Pyraminx*

914 Alcuber
815 yoinneroid
732 CuberMan
520 Maxelino
498 mycube
446 zaki
433 SimonWestlund
414 riley
379 Andrejon
369 AustinReed
354 BlueDevil
339 MaeLSTRoM
322 Skullush
285 WTF2L?
272 rickcube
269 Mike Hughey
255 ickathu
237 Odder
235 Mcuber5
218 theZcuber
215 Lapinsavant
214 Hendry cahyadi
214 asiahyoo1997
211 Schmidt
209 bryson azzopard
194 Andri Maulana
175 Krag
170 Cuber952
167 Kamil Fiedoruk
165 AnsonL
159 AndersB
155 henrik
154 janelle
148 Mikel
143 brandbest1
140 Evan Liu
133 ThomasJE
127 Iggy
125 antoineccantin
116 Jaycee
114 MichaelErskine
109 fazrulz
107 jonlin
105 gass
102 okayama
101 FaLoL
96 comamycube
87 squilliams
81 emolover
81 HampusHansson
79 Yttrium
77 FinnGamer
69 LouisCormier
65 jorgeskm
65 dinostef
65 Kenneth Svendson
64 Rubiks560
62 cubeflip
59 CubicNL
58 Muhammad Jihan
58 Czery
56 Sa967St
53 jaysammey777
51 Kian
50 KCuber
49 cuberkid10
44 Divineskulls
43 Tx789
42 Magellanic
41 Tim Reynolds
40 ReCuber
37 Yuxuibbs
37 nccube
36 ilham ridhwan
36 thatkid
35 KryuzbanDmitry
34 Thunderbolt
33 nickvu2
32 MrRubiksUFO
32 oranjules
32 cuber952
32 mande
32 tozies24
29 DuffyEdge
28 Brute Force
25 rainballdog
25 Selkie
24 Gabig
24 The Rubik Mai
22 mrpotatoman14
20 wlstjd2145
20 Tao Yu
20 dimwmuni
19 jrb
18 APdRF
18 Hong_Zhang
17 kirtpro
16 Daniel Liamitz
16 Akash Rupela
16 Jaysammey777
16 jla
15 AwesomeGabs24
15 dcuber98
14 Ranzha V. Emodrach
14 TheChriskage
14 aronpm
13 Bilbo
13 James Ludlow
12 cubecraze1
12 Jhiroyuki1
12 Robocopter87
12 Lumej
11 Kev43
11 chrissyd
10 Neo63
10 rk960925
10 RoboCopter87
10 Trondhat
9 Username
9 Ickathu
9 TheDubDubJr
9 Aria97
9 Moops
8 djwcoco
8 casarengga
8 shubhayankabir
7 AbstractAlg
7 mrjames113083
6 ScubeH
6 moroder
6 hfsdo
6 Petezorzz
6 ljackstar
5 Andrew Clayton
5 Ickenicke
5 t3takup
4 georgeanderre
4 blairubik
4 Outsmash
3 Xishem
3 Coolster01
3 CommaYou
3 Noahaha

*Megaminx*

538 yoinneroid
441 Divineskulls
371 mycube
361 JianhanC
342 Mike Hughey
326 MaeLSTRoM
317 SimonWestlund
299 AndersB
243 CuberMan
180 AustinReed
125 Yttrium
121 Mcuber5
109 Cuber952
101 dinostef
98 FaLoL
98 Evan Liu
93 antoineccantin
88 Lapinsavant
85 emolover
74 bryson azzopard
72 Skullush
62 Andrejon
59 brandbest1
56 henrik
53 Schmidt
51 rickcube
51 marcobelotti
48 arcio1
47 LouisCormier
45 AnsonL
44 asiahyoo1997
43 theZcuber
42 ickathu
41 MichaelErskine
38 7942139101129
38 Mikel
37 BlueDevil
37 jaysammey777
36 Iggy
34 riley
33 Selkie
32 jonlin
31 Sakoleg
31 okayama
31 HampusHansson
30 dimwmuni
29 nickvu2
28 Tao Yu
26 cubeflip
22 Muhammad Jihan
22 cuber952
22 jla
22 nccube
21 Jakube
21 Sa967St
20 jorgeskm
20 Jaysammey777
16 Gabig
15 DYGH.Tjen
15 gass
15 Tim Reynolds
12 Xishem
12 James Ludlow
12 Moops
11 benskoning
11 MadeToReply
10 Brest
10 xcuber99
10 Zaterlord
10 Tx789
10 Robocopter87
10 elimescube
8 Daniel Liamitz
8 dcuber98
7 APdRF
7 Hong_Zhang
7 hfsdo
6 Akash Rupela
6 thatkid
5 micronexer

*Square-1*

547 yoinneroid
450 Mike Hughey
296 brandbest1
290 SimonWestlund
273 nathanajah
181 Mikel
174 AustinReed
172 Czery
146 Yttrium
143 AndersB
140 janelle
133 Schmidt
126 Mcuber5
114 fazrulz
113 henrik
109 rickcube
102 Skullush
96 Evan Liu
91 MichaelErskine
89 MaeLSTRoM
87 Cuber952
70 Andrejon
66 Sa967St
57 comamycube
55 elimescube
52 BlueDevil
51 hfsdo
50 theZcuber
49 cubeflip
49 bryson azzopard
44 jla
40 jokerman5656
39 riley
39 Selkie
37 Outsmash
36 Ickenicke
36 MatsBergsten
34 emolover
33 aronpm
32 Jakube
32 HampusHansson
32 CuberMan
29 KCuber
28 gamegazerock
28 TheDubDubJr
26 Gabig
26 KryuzbanDmitry
25 Sakoleg
25 ickathu
25 cuber952
25 Odder
24 Andri Maulana
24 Akash Rupela
23 JianhanC
21 jaysammey777
21 okayama
20 nccube
19 angham
19 AnsonL
18 hugarlandel
17 Thunderbolt
15 Neo63
15 rainballdog
15 ilham ridhwan
15 thatkid
14 Hong_Zhang
14 dimwmuni
12 Tx789
11 FinnGamer
10 MadeToReply
10 hcfong
10 Jaysammey777
9 APdRF
9 James Ludlow
9 TheChriskage
9 szatan
8 Kamil Fiedoruk
8 nickvu2
6 Ickathu
6 DYGH.Tjen
6 jonlin
6 Divineskulls

*3x3x3 fewest moves*

918 okayama
841 guusrs
829 mycube
807 Mike Hughey
459 Jaycee
438 irontwig
338 yoinneroid
327 Andri Maulana
254 FaLoL
229 Mikel
225 SimonWestlund
222 Pyjam
218 Attila
215 theZcuber
204 AustinReed
186 Cubenovice
182 CuberMan
169 Krag
168 Selkie
145 AndersB
129 Kukuh Trisna
122 ardi4nto
119 DuffyEdge
104 mDiPalma
100 PandaCuber
95 BlueDevil
90 calebcole203
82 Zaterlord
81 emolover
71 Cuber952
66 Skullush
64 mande
64 Schmidt
60 kinch2002
60 Evan Liu
52 Tao Yu
52 brandbest1
49 Tx789
47 nickvu2
44 jaysammey777
42 dimwmuni
41 MaeLSTRoM
40 mrjames113083
40 RCTACameron
36 ottozing
36 FinnGamer
35 Jakube
33 PM 1729
32 MatsBergsten
30 Kenneth Svendson
30 Yttrium
27 TheDubDubJr
27 Andrejon
26 Ranzha V. Emodrach
26 uvafan
25 Mcuber5
24 DaveyCow
22 Goater
22 Sébastien_Auroux
21 cuber952
21 nekosensei
20 Jaysammey777
19 gass
17 pady
17 Noahaha
17 Rubiks560
17 JianhanC
17 nccube
16 riley
16 henrik
15 Brest
15 Petezorzz
14 James Ludlow
14 Yuxuibbs
13 already1329
13 y235
13 casarengga
13 fazrulz
13 Divineskulls
13 elimescube
13 Odder
12 blairubik
12 F perm
12 arcio1
12 balloon6610
12 dinostef
12 ljackstar
12 HampusHansson
11 Gordon
11 hfsdo
11 bryson azzopard


----------



## Mikel (Jan 2, 2013)

Congrats to yoinneroid, Mike Hughey, and mycube. This was my first year ever participating in the Weekly Competition and I have enjoyed it immensely. I am happy with 11th place, but I will try to get in the top ten next year.


----------



## Jaycee (Jan 4, 2013)

I came in 17th overall and I haven't competed in months  7th in 2x2, 17th in 3x3, 7th in MTS and 5th in FMC T___T All with a huge competition absence. Hopefully I can improve on those numbers this year.


----------



## ljackstar (Jan 5, 2013)

I came in 250ish place, and I couldn't be happier


----------



## Alcuber (Jan 10, 2013)

1st in Pyra...

I'm very surprised


----------



## guusrs (Jan 14, 2013)

Well done Tommoaki! 
I'll be back in 2013!


----------

